# GREECE - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Mr. T

The new stadium was made for handball for the Athens 2004 Olympics. It is situated in a beutiful location right on the beach and has great exterior architecture. I personally love this stadium and every aspect of it. I do not think they could have made a nicer looking stadium to go along with the surroundings. 

What do you think?























































Photos from www.stadia.gr, www.athens2004.com, www.daniilidis.gr


----------



## Kuvvaci

8 from me! Who is the architect?


----------



## savas

The Sports Pavilion is truly beautiful and very elegant. It has a capacity of 8,100 spectators and it was the venue of Taekwondo and Handball for the Athens 2004 Olympic Games. Unfortunately i do not know who the architekt is... I especially like the facades of wood...


----------



## Urban Dave

Very nice outside! Inside is like many others


----------



## www.sercan.de

9/10

looks very good


----------



## dande

Isn´t that the old peace and friendship arena?


----------



## Mr. T

dande said:


> Isn´t that the old peace and friendship arena?


No this is a completly new arena built for the 2004 games. Although it is close to Peace and Friendship Stadium they are not the same.


----------



## Homer Jay

This one is great!!!
What'll happen with all the arenas in Athens after the Olympics. Are they in use, or just stand there empty?


----------



## savas

The Peace and Friendship Stadium is this one.... They have the same shape but they dont look the same...


----------



## www.sercan.de

The Peace and Friendship Stadium is bigger


----------



## PHXbevo

pretty nice and retro exterior, which is pretty hot right now. what do they use these venues for after the olympics that they built for marginal sports? Looks like it could be converted into a nice concert venue.

7/10


----------



## dANIEL2004

This is the third best building of Athens olympic stadiums in my opinion,after the main Olympic stadium and the velodrome.Its in a fantastic seaside area and the atmosfere there during the olympics was so magical..


----------



## dANIEL2004

By the way I hope to host the next Eurovision song contest next year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christos7

from losada of stadia.gr


----------



## Christos7

More pics of the area can be found here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=4072216#post4072216


----------



## Hviid

I like the look of the outside .. and its surroundings .. 9/10


----------



## Giorgio

*Agia Sofia, Greece*

This is a Proposed Stadium for the Greek Team AEK


----------



## King-Tomislav

Nothing special, not large, but at least it doesn't have a racing track. Good stadium


----------



## Christos7

This stadium will never happen, AEK won't get a stadium there. Residents are complaining etc....

Plus it's not even an official proposal, but only one done since it is close to "election" time. Plus the current president said he wants a bigger and better stadium, and already said this land (Nea Philadelphia) cannot be built on. 

Anyway, here are a few more pics:


----------



## aCidMinD81

*Request: Athens Olympic Stadium*

I would like to set in my screen an Athens Olympic Stadium photo as wallpaper but I haven't found none with the appropiate size. Could someone post some 1024 x 768 pixel photos of the ceremonies?

Thanks!


----------



## BobDaBuilder

I read that a number of the Olympic venues from the games may well have to be demolished because it costs more to keep them open.

In Sydney for example, it would be cheaper to take the wrecking ball to the Olympic Park than to keep it open as the running costs, plus debt repayments cost a fortune.


----------



## Giorgio

err i think that would be in almost everywere. i mean, were would you need a weightlifting hall and a state of the art velodrome?


----------



## ExSydney

BobDaBuilder said:


> I read that a number of the Olympic venues from the games may well have to be demolished because it costs more to keep them open.
> 
> In Sydney for example, it would be cheaper to take the wrecking ball to the Olympic Park than to keep it open as the running costs, plus debt repayments cost a fortune.


The MCG is still running a debt from the Great Southern Stand built in 1990 and will be further in debt after completion of the Northern Stand.

It will be cheap to knock down any stadium anywhere in the world and then it wouldnt need to be maintained!

Sydneys Olympic Park is running just fine and maintenence costs are no different than anyhwere else.


----------



## dANIEL2004

Who is talking about Sydneys park in this thread????Get out!


----------



## satit28

athens olympic venues are just UNBELIEVABLE..............


----------



## savas

calm down daniel... that was just a reply....


----------



## Jose Luis

I love the stadium and the entire complex.


----------



## NavyBlue

The entire complex is simply world class as you would expect from a city that's just held the Olympics but the main stadium is extremely overrated. It's a very good stadium but apart from the striking roof which is losing it's appeal, it's a patched up old stadium that lacks the features (eg. retractable seats, corporate suites, retractable roof, etc...) of most new stadiums built recently.


----------



## Giorgio

whats retractable seats?


----------



## NavyBlue

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> whats retractable seats?


Seats that are able to be moved in or out to enlarge or decrease the size of the pitch to suit a particular sport. Stad de France has a running track which becomes concealed by bringing the lower tier closer to the pitch for a soccer match. Stad Oz and Telstra dome in Australia also have this feature.


----------



## Giorgio

thats a good idea, unfortunatly, the skeleton was built in 1982, when the technology wasnt broadly available. it woyuld be difficult to make that happen now. 

Do you guys rwkon when the actualstadium becomes delapodated, they could make an entire new interior? like remove the stadium keep the roof and build undeR? is it possible?


----------



## hngcm

That looks to be very possible


----------



## Bitxofo

¡Viva Calatrava!


----------



## Giorgio

hngcm said:


> That looks to be very possible


True.

But whats the chance of it happening?
They tear down the roof as well if it were to happen, or just build in a new locale


----------



## savas

dear giorgos...
i dont think that something like that will happen soon... Theý have spend so much money for the redesign of the OAKA and the Roof of Calatrava and the renovation of the Stadium. 

I also think that the shape of the stadium is just perfect. This is an olympic stadium. The oval shape makes it unique. I dont know why people say that oval stadiums are outdated...


----------



## Giorgio

no i love the oval shape. 

it is modern. Unlike the seats that folow the curve of the roof.


----------



## Giorgio

*OAKA Spyros Louis (Athens Olympic Stadium)*

*Capacity:* 72,000





































*Helleniko Arena*

*Capacity:* 14,500 




























*Ano Liossia Arena*

*Capacity:* 9, 300

My Favourite Arena in Athens, i love the exterior.










It is located 13 km north of the centre of Athens, in the district of Ano Liossia. Access is very easy through Attiki Odos, the Athens ring road (exit #5, signposted "Egaleo Ring, Ano Liossia"). Note that the new arena lies right next to the Akratitos Stadium. 
Ano Liossia Arena was designed by architects "Molfesis, Genias and associates". Works for its construction commenced in October 2001 by J&P-Avax SA. They were finished in January 2004 at a cost of about € 84 million. The arena was inaugurated on 16 January 2004, during the 2004 Athens International Judo Open. 





































*Peace and Friendship Stadium*

*Capacity:* 14, 095










The arena is known widely as "SEF", which are the initials of its name in Greek (Stadio Erinis & Filias). It is built right opposite Karaiskaki Stadium, on the seafront. The arena was designed by architects "Thymios Papagiannis and associates" at a cost of € 25 million (1983 prices). In 1991 it received the Golden Award by IAKS (International Working Group for the Construction of Sports and Leisure Facilities). Besides basketball, its multi-purpose main arena is also able to host athletics, gymnastics, volleyball, handball, ice skating etc, but also concerts, conventions and exhibitions.

It has hosted a number of international events in various sports. The major competitions were: Basketball - World Championships preliminary phase (1998), European Championships (1987), Euroleague Final (1985) and Final-4 (1993), CupWinners' Cup Final (1989)
Volleyball - World Championships (1994), European Championships (1995), Teams European Cup Final-4 (1992 & 1993), CupWinners' Cup Final-4 (1996), Top Teams Cup Final-4 (2005)
Athletics - European Indoor Championships (1985)
Wrestling - World Cup (1988) and Championships (1999), European Championships (1986)
Gymnastics - World Championships (1991), European Championships (1990)
Weightlifting - World Championships (1999)














































*Karaiskaki Stadium*

*Capacity:* 33,000




































































































*Galatsi Indoor Arena*


















































PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ADD TO THIS LIST PICS AND INFO AS WELL AS PROPOSALS.

*ALL INFO AND PICS COURTESY STADIA.GR*
Click Here  to go to Stadia.gr


----------



## Mo Rush

They all great im just glad you didnt add any of those generic, athletic stadiums built...that would have spoilt it

THIS IS MY FAVOURITE i love it love it love it


----------



## www.sercan.de

what about the Olympic Sports Hall (18.700)


----------



## Giorgio

Thanks for the pics mo.

@sercan:

i could have sworn i added the olympic sports hall! ill make sure i add it. btw this thread is still underconstruction.


----------



## Wezza

Zorba said:


> He is 6'7 feet tall/2.06 meters tall. He plays center, and this is his first year.


He's small for a centre!! He must be strong & have a decent vertical leap? Usually centres are upwards of 6'10" Is there many really big guys in the Greek league?


----------



## Köbtke

Zorba said:


> He is 6'7 feet tall/2.06 meters tall. He plays center, and this is his first year.


Center at 6'7? He does actually look a bit like Shaq from that picture.


----------



## Christos7

Actually he's 6'9. Some list him at 6'10. 

He is young and kind of raw, for his age is (was) a huge boy and had the body type to become big time. He was drafted in the NBA. He doesn't exactly have a good enough shot to play forward. He has a weight problem also which hurts his game, although he is very strong. He isn't living up to expectations as it stands right now, and kind of has an attitude problem.... time will tell how he does though.


----------



## Cerises

There was some buzz about him over the past few years about him playing in the NBA but I guess he wasn't deemed ready yet (meaning he wasn't 1st draft pick I think).


----------



## Zorba

Christos7 said:


> Actually he's 6'9. Some list him at 6'10.


The Olympiakos website has him listed at 2.06 meters tall which is 6'7.


----------



## Iain1974

Zorba said:


> The Olympiakos website has him listed at 2.06 meters tall which is 6'7.


2m06 = 6 foot 9 and a half.


----------



## Zorba

^^
Oops.


----------



## NuSpirit

Sofo's mother is from Cameroon, his father is Greek. When they got married, they were living in Alexandroupoli, some years later they moved to Kavala and then he started playing basketball. And then scouters from Iraklis came and asked him to play for them, he agreed and then they all moved to Thessaloniki, one or two years later to an Italian team, back to Thessaloniki but this time for Aris, and now to Athens and Olympiakos. He has a brother named Alexandros, aged 18. Sofoklis loves Dragon Ball, his favourite character is Piccolo, he also loves Pokemon, his favourite food is "keftedakia" and "paidakia", made by my mother. He likes Rap music like 2pac etc. For many years his favourite pc game was Starcraft "Broodwar". And almost every summer he goes to Kavala to see his friends. When we were 12 years old, i remember i had beatten him in a basketball challenge  well...that's history ofcourse... Anyway I'll send him an sms to see how's he doin


----------



## Zorba

NuSpirit said:


> Sofo's mother is from Cameroon, his father is Greek. When they got married, they were living in Alexandroupoli, some years later they moved to Kavala and then he started playing basketball. And then scouters from Iraklis came and asked him to play for them, he agreed and then they all moved to Thessaloniki, one or two years later to an Italian team, back to Thessaloniki but this time for Aris, and now to Athens and Olympiakos. He has a brother named Alexandros, aged 18. Sofoklis loves Dragon Ball, his favourite character is Piccolo, he also loves Pokemon, his favourite food is "keftedakia" and "paidakia", made by my mother. He likes Rap music like 2pac etc. For many years his favourite pc game was Starcraft "Broodwar". And almost every summer he goes to Kavala to see his friends. When we were 12 years old, i remember i had beatten him in a basketball challenge  well...that's history ofcourse... Anyway I'll send him an sms to see how's he doin


Wow. It seems you know a lot about him. You must be a friend of his.


----------



## Wezza

LOL @ NuSpirits avatar.

Thanks for the background info btw!!


----------



## Alexander21

"Nah we just started liking soccer again recently. Basketball has always been the strongest team sport in Greece."

Basketball has ALWAYS played second fiddle to football in Greece. It has always been popular but not to the level football has been. Basketball had its day in the sun from the mid 80's until the late 90's. It will always be popular but will be a support act to football.

Olympiakos is terrible this season, I mean they were pummelled at HOME to the Greens by 30 points. They will have a bad season. I see Panathinaikos dominating quite easily this season.


----------



## Kommandant Mark

After seeing this thread, its obvious that during the last 10-15 years, Greece has invested a lot more into its basketball than Serbia has...so it only makes sense that you are the current European Champion:yes:

Great arenaskay:

btw, nice avatar Alexander


----------



## Alexander21

It's the only double headed eagle I could use!


----------



## Giorgio

Off topic here, were is Eurovision going to be held? is it Ano Liossias?

back on track, did you make it up Nuspirit or do you know him? Cool if you do!


----------



## Giorgio

Could you add some info here zorba? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266231


----------



## Prometheus

Conan O'Brien said:


> Why do the Greeks like basketball all of a sudden? Is it because you realised you're no good at football.


Unfortunately for us Greeks we happen to be both European Football and Basketball Champions.

Sucks to us eh?


----------



## NuSpirit

Zorba said:


> Wow. It seems you know a lot about him. You must be a friend of his.


Yes we are very good friends. And I'll tell you a small secret... He was always a Panathinaikos fan. His dream was to play at Panathinaikos for some years, and then leave Greece for Los Angeles Lakers. Who knows?!?! If this happens, he will be known as "Bibo Sugar Schorchs" in the NBA.





Wezza said:


> Thanks for the background info btw!!


You're welcome 





.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> back on track, did you make it up Nuspirit or do you know him? Cool if you do!


No I didn't make it up, we're good friends for more that 10 years.


----------



## Landos

> Unfortunately for us Greeks we happen to be both European Football and Basketball Champions.


Why don't you tap that into your pipe and puff on it, Conan? :bash:


----------



## Kuvvaci

I really envy for two things; 1. The importance you give for Basketball 2. The Arenas in Athens.

Also Basketball is landwide in Greece.


----------



## Giorgio

Envy is such a bad quality


----------



## alexandros1984

This is what they will build and not that one ^^


----------



## Kampflamm

Nice. Why would you need a retractable roof in Greece anyway?


----------



## alexandros1984

Kampflamm said:


> Nice. Why would you need a retractable roof in Greece anyway?


We have snow in greece too


----------



## ael

unfortunately,the one with the retractable roof is not going to be build. it would be a state of the art for greek football stadia.however,the greek goverment decided not to co-fund the construction.so,the club( AELarissas ) decided to build the one shown at alexandros' post.it will cost 25-28M Euros and will be an UEFA 3star stadium.not bad for a city like Larissa.a shopping plaza is also planned to build next to the stadium,which will cost about 13M euros.
Although I prefer the dome one,I believe that the second proposal is more realistic and still a good looking football ground.


----------



## Giorgio

28million is heaps for a stadium like that!


----------



## pompeyfan

Kampflamm said:


> Nice. Why would you need a retractable roof in Greece anyway?


Retractable Rooves are necessary for rain, snow, and other weather phenomena

http://groups.msn.com/stadiumsoftheworld/


----------



## pompeyfan

alexandros1984 said:


> This is what they will build and not that one ^^


*Gosh that's horrible compared to the other one!*


----------



## pompeyfan

how do you post pictures with the message??


----------



## Giorgio

What do you mean?


----------



## Giorgio

I cant believe the government wont fund it. Why not?


----------



## cphdude

ael said:


> unfortunately,the one with the retractable roof is not going to be build. it would be a state of the art for greek football stadia.however,the greek goverment decided not to co-fund the construction.so,the club( AELarissas ) decided to build the one shown at alexandros' post.it will cost 25-28M Euros and will be an UEFA 3star stadium.not bad for a city like Larissa.a shopping plaza is also planned to build next to the stadium,which will cost about 13M euros.
> Although I prefer the dome one,I believe that the second proposal is more realistic and still a good looking football ground.


If this, more basic, second one, costs 28 million euros, what was the price for the original one they turned down...?


----------



## Giorgio

It wouldnt be because the government didnt want to fund it so the club is paying for a cheaper stadium.


----------



## ael

@cphdude:41M euros  the club would pay 28m and the rest would be paid by the government.I have no idea why they turned it down.
unfortunately,the club can't afford an amount like that 
the second project is going to cost 41m as well,but 13m of this amount are going to the shopping plaza construction which is vital for the maintenance of the stadium.


----------



## hngcm

I like the 2nd one more

a retractable roof for a 21,000 seater? 

and soccer is meant to be played in any weather condition

hell, soccer games aren't cancelled due to snow


----------



## Lostboy

I was expecting a basketball arena for some reason.


----------



## Christos7

The first one was actually going to be built (30,000+) if we hosted the Euro (2012) but since the bid failed that was the end of that. So Larisa has to fund the stadium themselves now and ofcourse it has been scaled back alot.


As for the retractable roof, actually Larisa is in central Greece and can see some extreme weather. The winters are brutal, and the windstorms can be pretty bad. But nontheless they manage now without a roof, so it was a luxury more than anything else. 


Anyway, it's good to see Larisa back in the top division, they have such a great story and history (only club outside of Athens/Thessaloniki to win a Championship) and it seems their worst days are behind them (they dropped to 3rd divison). They are back with a punch now, I wish them all the best. kay:


----------



## pompeyfan

hngcm said:


> I like the 2nd one more
> 
> a retractable roof for a 21,000 seater?
> 
> and soccer is meant to be played in any weather condition
> 
> hell, soccer games aren't cancelled due to snow


Just last night the match between Portsmouth and Arsenal was postponed due to poor weather. If it had a retractable roof the match could proceed.


----------



## Kampflamm

Rexfan2 said:


> Retractable Rooves are necessary for rain, snow, and other weather phenomena
> 
> http://groups.msn.com/stadiumsoftheworld/


What's your link supposed to show me?

I think Larissa probably has good weather. I'd hate to be in an enclosed space like that (even when the roof is open).


----------



## ael

and you're right mate...there's no reason constructing a dome for 3 months of bad weather(from march till november,the temperatures are between 15-45C)


----------



## pompeyfan

south said:


> 21000 is not many...
> still, a picture would be nice.


Would someone please be kind enough to tell me how to add a picture???


----------



## pompeyfan

Kampflamm said:


> What's your link supposed to show me?
> 
> I think Larissa probably has good weather. I'd hate to be in an enclosed space like that (even when the roof is open).


Why don't you check it out before posting??? It has a section dedicated to retractable rooves on stadia


----------



## Kampflamm

From that site:
_
"Retractable rooves serve a very important purpose: To allow sunlight in and rain out. These stadiums are able to open the roof up, which allows sunlight to keep the grass to keep a realistic surface, which a fully closed roof cannot do. Alternatively, the roof is able to be closed, which means that rain, hail or shine the match can proceed, which an open-aired stadium cannot do.

A good example of a reason to have a retractable roof over a conventional open-air stadium would be the 2004 Chappell-Hadlee cricket series between rival nations Australia and New Zealand. When the series was tied 1-1 with one match remaining, the whole region received a lot of rain, and the match was rained out. Since a retractable roofed stadium could have a closed roof, the match could have proceeded.

Alternatively, fully closed roofed stadiums do not allow light into the stadium, the pitch is not well nourished due to lack of sunlight. A retractable roofed stadium could open the roof, and allow several hours of sunlight a day, which would keep the pitch in the best possible condition for play."_

I still don't see why a place like Larissa would need a retractable roof. Maybe somebody has some data on how many games were rained out in that city.


----------



## cphdude

Rexfan2 said:


> Just last night the match between Portsmouth and Arsenal was postponed due to poor weather. If it had a retractable roof the match could proceed.


right. And in the danish leage, todays game between copenhagen and fcn was just canceled due to snow...so it still happens....


----------



## MetroStar

The retractable roof in Larisaa would by useful only for concert all around the year as Larissa's president Kostas Piladakis has said.You can't organise a concert in January only by hoping not to rain and screw it.

But they finally decided only to organise concerts at summer.


----------



## Giorgio

Kampflamm said:


> From that site:
> _
> "Retractable rooves serve a very important purpose: To allow sunlight in and rain out. These stadiums are able to open the roof up, which allows sunlight to keep the grass to keep a realistic surface, which a fully closed roof cannot do. Alternatively, the roof is able to be closed, which means that rain, hail or shine the match can proceed, which an open-aired stadium cannot do.
> 
> A good example of a reason to have a retractable roof over a conventional open-air stadium would be the 2004 Chappell-Hadlee cricket series between rival nations Australia and New Zealand. When the series was tied 1-1 with one match remaining, the whole region received a lot of rain, and the match was rained out. Since a retractable roofed stadium could have a closed roof, the match could have proceeded.
> 
> Alternatively, fully closed roofed stadiums do not allow light into the stadium, the pitch is not well nourished due to lack of sunlight. A retractable roofed stadium could open the roof, and allow several hours of sunlight a day, which would keep the pitch in the best possible condition for play."_
> 
> I still don't see why a place like Larissa would need a retractable roof. Maybe somebody has some data on how many games were rained out in that city.


It was a luxury. Why was a roof built on Telstra dome? I know that it would have been ok even without a retractable roof.


----------



## MetroStar

*60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA*

*A new 60,000 seats Stadium will be built in Thessaloniki,Greece fot FC PAOK Salonica the team which has knocked out many famous teams in Europe such as Arsenal,which have beaten Flying Dutchman's Barcelona 1-0 and which has reached Cup Winners Cup quarter Finals.

It will be an UEFA 5 Star Stadium disigned by American Archtects.It will feature a retractrable roof,60 suites,10 cinemas,a convention centre able to host 4000 people,an underground parking for 10000 cars,a shopping center as large a 100000 square metres,10 cafes,30 restaurants and unique design which will be revealed soon.* :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## www.sercan.de

pics?
and does they need it?


----------



## MetroStar

*60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA*

*Of course they need it.PAOK is the second most popular team in Greece and have many many fans in Northen Greece(mainly in Macedonia but in Thace and Thessalia as well) and in the neigbouring countries such as Skopje,Bulgaria,Albania etc.Not to mention that it will be also used by the NFL Europe team whicjh will settle in Thessaloniki in 2009 and by many other clubs.It will be also a Premium Entertainment center in Balkans.*


----------



## Quintana

:weirdo:


----------



## MetroStar

*60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA*

*The new Stadium will be ready by 2010*


----------



## www.sercan.de

mmmh
average 2005/2006
3.766

http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/current/avegre.htm


----------



## th0m

TYPING IN BIG BOLD FONTS IS ABOUT AS ANNOYING AS TYPING WITH YOUR CAPS LOCK ON. OH WAIT, MY BAD, YOU DID USE CAPS LOCK, FOR THE FREAKING TOPIC TITLE. DOUBLE ANNOYANCE!!!!!!!!!!!

FOR THE REST, GREAT NEWS, NOW SHOW US SOME PICS!!!!!!


----------



## MetroStar

*60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA*

*This happened because many games were without people as a punishment due to violence.In good matches PAOK had a average of 28000 (packed stadium)Fans were also dissapointed becouse the club has financial problems and a bad team.But soon a new business man will buy PAOK.Everything is almost confirmed*


----------



## www.sercan.de

pics or renderings?


----------



## MetroStar

*60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA*

Not yet (they haven't be revealed yet) but as soon as they will be revealed am gonna post them.


----------



## Quintana

*AIGALEO HAS RECEIVED PERMISSION FOR A 3-TIER 85.000 SEATER STADIUM INCLUDING 100 SUITES, 3000 SEAT VIP-SECTION AND WITH A RETRECTABLE ROOF. IT WILL BE READY FOR THE START OF THE 2008/2009 SEASON.*


----------



## MetroStar

*60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA*

Hey man u think it's funny?Stop flooding and telling lies to the people and find a right topic to write your bullshit.


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://www.paokfc.gr/index.jsp?extLang=

?????????
cannot understand it


----------



## Quintana

:hahaha:


----------



## MetroStar

*60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA*

Don't hurry man from turkey.I ll keep u informed about this huge project.


----------



## alexandros1984

idiot


----------



## hngcm

MetroStar said:


> *This happened because many games were without people as a punishment due to violence.In good matches PAOK had a average of 28000 (packed stadium)Fans were also dissapointed becouse the club has financial problems and a bad team.But soon a new business man will buy PAOK.Everything is almost confirmed*


60,000 would still be overkill


----------



## Quintana

Some people are actually taking this serious 

MetroStar must be laughing his ass off right now :hahaha:


----------



## ael

bullshit...nothing is going on.PAOK doesn't even have money to pay the players...the truth is that they have a huge fanbase but what metrostar is saying are total crap...you know mate,maybe you can fool the members that know nothing about greek football,but there are also a lot of greeks participating SSC...please guys,ignore him!

ps:you should know that every post about any new construction should be backed with a url...
:weirdo:


----------



## MetroStar

*60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA*

*Hey those guys really don;t know anything.They may be fans of other teams such as vlach larisa fans or else.We will soon sewe who is right*


----------



## MetroStar

*60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA*

don't worry my friends


----------



## ael

spell it right lad...in english is LariSSa.only in greek there's only one 's'...you missed an 'o' also...it should be vlachO Larisa...anyway,if you believe you're right,we're still waiting for a reference...oh,I forgot!there is no evidence for b/s...
ποντιε... :lol:


----------



## antigr12

MetroStar said:


> *A new 60,000 seats Stadium will be built in Thessaloniki,Greece fot FC PAOK Salonica the team which has knocked out many famous teams in Europe such as Arsenal,which have beaten Flying Dutchman's Barcelona 1-0 and which has reached Cup Winners Cup quarter Finals.
> 
> It will be an UEFA 5 Star Stadium disigned by American Archtects.It will feature a retractrable roof,60 suites,10 cinemas,a convention centre able to host 4000 people,an underground parking for 10000 cars,a shopping center as large a 100000 square metres,10 cafes,30 restaurants and unique design which will be revealed soon.* :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:




could you go elsewhere to bullshit please ?


----------



## MetroStar

*60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA*

don't worry my friends


----------



## Zorba

Stop trolling MetroStar!

1. PAOK would never build a 60,000 seat stadium
2. They wont have any kind of new stadium for a long time
3. NFL Europe is not coming to Thessaloniki
4. You should be banned!


----------



## MetroStar

*60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA*

Explorer

MetroStar's Avatar

Join Date: Aug 2005
Location: Nuuk
Posts: 43

60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA
don't worry my friends
MetroStar is online now Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
MetroStar
View Public Profile
Send a private message to MetroStar
Visit MetroStar's homepage!
Find More Posts by MetroStar
Add MetroStar to Your Buddy List
Unread Today, 11:21 PM #22
ael
mad horse

ael's Avatar

Join Date: May 2005
Location: edw,edw ston Phneio...kai ston river Aire tou Leeds
Posts: 25

spell it right lad...in english is LariSSa.only in greek there's only one 's'...you missed an 'o' also...it should be vlachO Larisa...anyway,if you believe you're right,we're still waiting for a reference...oh,I forgot!there is no evidence for b/s...
ποντιε...
__________________
we're back!AELarissas OR DEAD

www.stadia.gr -- AEL official website -- www.larissafc.com -- www.larissacity.com -- www.ael-fans.com

HELLENIC AGORA-GREEK ARCHITECTURE FORUM
Larissa the capital of Central Greece

όλοι στον κουβά----->www.trobet.gr
ael is online now Report Bad Post Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
ael
View Public Profile
Send a private message to ael
Visit ael's homepage!
Find More Posts by ael
Add ael to Your Buddy List
Unread Today, 11:24 PM #23
antigr12
Registered User

Join Date: Apr 2005
Posts: 73

Quote:
Originally Posted by MetroStar
A new 60,000 seats Stadium will be built in Thessaloniki,Greece fot FC PAOK Salonica the team which has knocked out many famous teams in Europe such as Arsenal,which have beaten Flying Dutchman's Barcelona 1-0 and which has reached Cup Winners Cup quarter Finals.

It will be an UEFA 5 Star Stadium disigned by American Archtects.It will feature a retractrable roof,60 suites,10 cinemas,a convention centre able to host 4000 people,an underground parking for 10000 cars,a shopping center as large a 100000 square metres,10 cafes,30 restaurants and unique design which will be revealed soon.




could you go elsewhere to bullshit please ?
antigr12 is online now Report Bad Post Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message
antigr12
View Public Profile
Send a private message to antigr12
Find More Posts by antigr12
Add antigr12 to Your Buddy List
Unread Today, 11:26 PM #24
MetroStar
Explorer

MetroStar's Avatar

Join Date: Aug 2005
Location: Nuuk
Posts: 43

60,000 NEW STADIUM FOR FC PAOK SALONICA
don't worry my friends


----------



## pompeyfan

[Gioяgos] said:


> It was a luxury. Why was a roof built on Telstra dome? I know that it would have been ok even without a retractable roof.


It still is very important. Its more important for a sport like cricket, but soccer has had a benefit from a retractable roofed stadium.


----------



## Kampflamm

You have to weigh the costs with the benefits though. Here in Germany games are hardly ever rained out. The only games that were cancelled due to snow this year were mainly cancelled because of road conditions around the stadium and not because of snow on the pitch.


----------



## Zorba

@Kampflamm: As Christos pointed out on the first page, Larissa is in Central Greece and experiances very extreme weather at times. Whether ir be heavy rain, extreme cold, snow or wind. For that reason Larissa might need a retractable roof.


----------



## The_Hoops

hngcm said:


> I like the 2nd one more
> 
> a retractable roof for a 21,000 seater?
> 
> and soccer is meant to be played in any weather condition
> 
> hell, soccer games aren't cancelled due to snow


You can't play football if the pitch is water logged or deep in snow!! The ball hardly moves when you kick it!!


----------



## The_Hoops

Rexfan2 said:


> Would someone please be kind enough to tell me how to add a picture???



This is a URL of a picture, for example -

http://www.sausagemaking.org/acatalog/Haggis.jpg


You then take that URL add put it in between







, so you end up with -

http://www.sausagemaking.org/acatalog/Haggis.jpg[/imgg]

I have put two g's in at the end, as if I didn't then you would see a picture and not my above example. Only use one g in real life.

If you have a pic on your PC and want to show it, you have to host it first. You can do this at [url]http://imageshack.us/[/url]

On imageshack, click browse and then pick the picture on your PC you want to host, then click 'open' and then 'host it'. Once you host the pic, click the small version of the pic that you see on the imageshack website and then you will see a bigger version. Right click the bigger pic, choose 'properties' and you will see the URL you need to use. The website might also just tell you the URL once you host your pic. Good luck.


----------



## pompeyfan

The_Hoops said:


> You can't play football if the pitch is water logged or deep in snow!! The ball hardly moves when you kick it!!


You're right, but it sure is fun!!!


----------



## pompeyfan

it's horrid


----------



## Maccabi

This stadium is extremely ugly men!Too bad for a new stadium.It reminds me of Bloomfield here in Tel-Aviv!


----------



## pompeyfan

they really should have gone with the first one with the roof


----------



## NMBS1

Where and when possible, they should have more rallies with a stage in a stadium, it's truly great for the fans


----------



## Durbsboi

matherto said:


> It's not like a super special hasn't been hosted in a stadium before *cough* Millenium Stadium *cough*


Picture pleez


----------



## .B.

*GSP Stadium - 23,000 seats - Nicosia - Cyprus*

It is a unique stadium.It shares its roof with a track and field stadium located near it.

Outdoors and yet covered, the Stadium Square offers the best of both worlds, for large-scale activities of any kind. Located between the football stadium and the track and field stadium, this vast space provides maximum flexibility, as it can be furnished and equipped, decorated or divided as required for each event. Providing ample space for activities, catering and live Dj events - with or without paid entrance facilities - the Stadium square lends itself to :

*
Full-scale parties, christenings or weddings

* Concerts

* Exhibitions

* Fun fair and bazzars























































A hotel will be also built.



















There is also a conference center.The detached GSP Conference Centre is a purpose-built area adjacent to the car park. This modern assembly room with complete climate control is fully equipped with a central sound system and the latest multimedia equipment for video or digital presentations

Ideal for conferences, seminars and similar meetings, it can accomodate up to 200 persons seated theatre style on chairs with table arm, or up to 100 persns seated classroom style 

VIP Lounge

Used separetly or in combination, the lounge, bar and restaurant on the first floor of the stadium create a multi-purpose, versalite area that can be allocated as required, depending on the number of guests, the occasion and the programme of any given event. On its own, the spacious lounge and bar area overlloking the football pitch can comfortably accomodate dinner parties for up to 300 guests, coctail receptions or exhibitions. For larger events, this area leads and can be combined with the restaraunt which can seat an additional 120 quests.
























































































































http://www.gsp.org.cy/Picture Menu General en.html
http://www.gsp.org.cy/

It reminds me of Dragao.


----------



## .B.

http://www.gsp.org.cy/Picture Menu Football Events en.html


----------



## eddyk

Oh, I've actually been there.

Well, I walked by it.
The one thing I noticed was the roof.
Looks bigger than 23,000 I might add.


When out and about round europe I always look for stadiums, even on the plane journey there I'm watching the ground trying to find stadiums and guess which ones they are.


----------



## .B.

Nice.I do it as well.You know i am an amateur helicopter pilot and like recognising stadiums and other buildings while i am up up and away.


----------



## Mo Rush

weird


----------



## matherto

http://www.rally.gr/..\data\photo\20952.jpg


----------



## Citystyle

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Only rumours. Personally I cannot see anywhere else in Australia making a proper go of it. Sydney is just not practicle, Brisbane is just too small population wise(think Queensland 500 back to Sandown 500), Canberra even more so.
> 
> Melbourne is surrounded by LOADS of rally roads, forests, hills and has motor racing fans coming out of its arse. They are mad having it anywhere else.


Dont be angry if it spew.

'Mad to put it anywere else". uke: 

Typical Crap.

Rally Australia is trying to keep it in the nation and has said every capital os possible. But even then they could loose it.


----------



## Giorgio

Great job Maccabi. 

I love this event! kay:


----------



## Landos

How much usage is Athens getting out of their Olympic venues these days? Do they keep them busy with events like this? It'd be nice to hear that all that investment was still paying off!


----------



## pompeyfan

nice


----------



## Giorgio

I love it!


----------



## matherto

Landos said:


> How much usage is Athens getting out of their Olympic venues these days? Do they keep them busy with events like this? It'd be nice to hear that all that investment was still paying off!


AEK Athens have been playing in the Olympic Stadium haven't they?

other than that, the lack of usage of the rest of the venues shows how crap the planning for the games was


----------



## Landos

You going to offer up some facts to show the venues are not being used or are we to take it as matter of absolute truth since you presented it in such an eloquent fashion?


----------



## Giorgio

matherto said:


> AEK Athens have been playing in the Olympic Stadium haven't they?
> 
> other than that, the lack of usage of the rest of the venues shows how crap the planning for the games was


Panathinaikos uses the Indoor Hall and AEK and PAO Use the Main stadium for soccer matches. 

Don't be such an ignorant fool.


----------



## Drogba

*F1 CIRCUIT IN GREECE*

FIA Wants it.
Ecclestone wants it.
We want it fora long long time.
We just can't decide where excactly to place it.

More info from the Greek guys soon.


----------



## Rapid

Cool, I agree. It'll be great. Especially cool if its near one of Greece's fantastic beaches.


----------



## Drogba

They are planning it for a long long time.They serious plans are 3.

*Patras*
They will build the multi-use circuit near the sea.Next to it a huge area woth hotes and other recreation facilities will be located(golf courses,theme parks etc)

*Orhomenos*
Pretty much the same but without the beach
*
Helliniko*
It will be built in a n urban area near a merina and inside a huge park (the largest in Europe).There will also be a water park and sea races.

I hope they do the best for the sport and for Greece.


----------



## Giorgio

I dont know, It would be nice in Athens but Id like it in Patra too.


----------



## www.sercan.de

how will you expand the olympic stadium?


----------



## Giorgio

I was requested by Drogba to add pics as his connection is playing up on him. 



Drogba said:


> *
> EUROPEAN CHAMPIONSHIP IN GREECE*​*
> VENUES*​
> *Olympic Stadium , Athens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Class stadium famous for its roof and for its unique design.Has hosted many major events such as concerts,rallies,european finals and so on.Ideal stadium to host the final.Currently home of Panathinaikos and AEK Athens.
> *Currently*:74,000-76,000 seats
> *Future*:Can be easily expanded to 80,000-90,000 seats in case Greece hosts the WC
> 
> 
> *Karaiskaki Stadium , Piraeus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best of its kind in Europe.Very luxurious and next to a transportation hub in the heart of Piraeus.One of the most ''hot'' stadiums in Europe.It has hosted a european final in the past,2 olympic games (1896,2004) and many concerts (Scorpions,50 cent,JLo,some other groups that i am not familiar with).Home ground of Olympiacos CFP
> *Currently*:34,000 seats
> *Future*:It can be expanded to almost 50,000 seats if a second tier is added but this is quite difficult (although not impossible) because of the unstasble ground.
> 
> *
> Kaftantogleio Stadium , Thessaloniki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Stadium of Thessaloniki.It is a historical stradium one of the oldest in the city but it was totally renovasted for the Olympics.In the past it has hosted european finals.It is built in a beautiful scenery near the forest.The exterior of the stadium is very impressive.It can be exoanded very very easily.Home of Iraklis FC the oldest soccer club in the balkans.
> *Currently*:28,000-30,000 seats.
> *Future*:Can be expanded very easilt to up to 50,000 seats.
> 
> *
> New PAOK Stadium , Salonica*
> 
> When the most popular club in Northen Greece is planning to build a new stadium it must be something special.Well,currently there aren't any funds but we all hope a sponsor and some businessmen will contribute and make this dream reality.The cuurent plans are for a 35,000-40,000 seat stadium but it will be expandable and in case Greece hosts a major event such as a Euro or a World Cup it could be expanded to 45,000-50,000 seats.
> 
> *
> New Panathinaikos Stadium , Athens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whole area will be rebuilt.The most demanding project after the Olympics in Athens.Panathinaikos and the Athenian Municipality want something very special and they have consulted many famous architects.It will be designed by the architrect of Dragao.It will be a 40,000 seats stadium pre-planed to be expanded at 50,000 seats.Of course future ground of Panathinaikos.
> 
> 
> *Crete Stadium (Pancretan) , Herakleion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built in breathaking scenery almost on..a beach.Not very impressive but very practical and modern.Home ground of OFI Crete and Ergotelis FC.
> *Currently*:28,000 seats
> *Future*:Can be easily expanded to 40,000-45,000 seats
> 
> *
> Volos Stadium (Panthessalian) , Volos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located in Volos.Built for 2004 Olympics.Modern looking.It can be expanded very easliy.Home ground of Niki Volos FC
> *Currently*:24,000-26,000 seats
> *Future*:Can be expanded to up to 35,000 seats
> *
> 
> Patras Stadium (Panpeloponnesean) , Patras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Stadium,built on an existing small stadium for the 2004 olympics.Not fully developed as it is not currently needed al lot.Home ground of Panachaiki FC
> *Currently*:25,000 seats
> *Future*:Easily expanded to up to 40,000 seats
> 
> 
> *New Larisa Stadium , Larissa*
> 
> Final Plans Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be built in the most soccer-crazy city in Greece in the heart of the country.Modern feautering everything needed in modern soccer.It will be about 25,000 seats but easily expanded to 30,000-32,000 seats.Future home ground of AEL FC.
> 
> 
> *New AEK Stadium , Athens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Proposal Blocked by Council until further notice)
> 
> A long long story.The president Demis Nikolaikis has visited many modern stadiums in europe to decide about the new stadiums design.It will be disigned by the arcitects of Allianz Arena.It will include a large shoping center,cinemas and other recreation facilities and it will be about 40,000-50,000 seats if build in Liosia,Athens *or
> *it will be about 35,000 without of the facilities if built in New Philadelphia ,Athens.Fututre home ground of AEK Athens.
> 
> 
> *New Iraklis Stadium , Thessaloniki*
> 
> It will be built in Micra Area a suburban area in the east of Thessaloniki.It will be modern and it will be similar to the new stadiums of Holland.It will be about 25,000 seats.We don't know anything about expansion etc.Future home ground of Iraklis FC.
> (Where did you get this info? Iraklis has a new stadium and facilities since 2001.)
> 
> There are some other citeis in which Stadiums could be built.Nohing is finalised yet.We are only sure for one thing.After the failures of 2008 and 2012 we are gonna plan our future bids better.
> 
> *IMPORTANT*hotos and commentry in red added by Giorgos on request by Drogba.


----------



## Giorgio

www.sercan.de said:


> how will you expand the olympic stadium?


You could fill in the 2 gaps on each end with 7000 seats. 

here a quick paint edit


----------



## www.sercan.de

are you sure with 2x 7.000 seats?


----------



## Durbsboi

& do this too!


----------



## www.sercan.de

yes
that would be great


----------



## Giorgio

No! That would be awful! 
The bowl shape is too great to destroy.

2x7k = 14k 72k+14k=86k Thats a nice number and adequate.


----------



## Drogba

Great job by Giorgos.I would like to thank you very much.

I think he trully deserves a Standing Ovation.


----------



## Christos7

Landos said:


> I think a Greek WC would be awesome. Even if they don't land it, the marketting would be good to attract tourists. Give it a shot!



WC is to big. There is not way we could host one. Only if it was a joint bid, and even then it it's a big maybe.




> Certainly a lot of upgrades needed, rather more then would be preferable for even a starter bid, but I think they could produce a pretty decent Euro cup. The Athens Olympics could count for or against them, as you could either see it as a good event hosted there, or you could focus on the slow and slightly botched up construction of the venues.



They should have built the football stadiums with a Euro in sight, better equiped to turn around and bid for a Euro. But they decided to build them with tracks and under 30.000 so alot of work is required now. But anyway, I think the Olympics are definately a positive not a negative. 8 football stadiums (with most existing) compared to 30+ venues for the Olympics isn't really a great comparison in getting ready.




> To be honest with you, I would have expected Greece to maybe get a partner and try to co-host the tournament, but I guess they probably could do it on their own.



We tried a joint bid with Turkey in 2008, which to be honest, was much better than the bid selected. But now both countries can bid on their own, so I don't think any joint bids will happen.



And actually for the Larisa stadium, the stadium which was to be built had we won the bid, was this stadium with the retractable roof:











But ofcourse we didn't make it and now Larisa will fund their stadium so ofcourse it was much more within their means.


----------



## Rev

PAOK will get a new Toumba, when Goumenos is burned at the stake for his treachery.
Hopefully Savidis(Russian(Pontios) tycoon) is seriously interested and it isnt just _another_ rumour.

I dont know about hosting the World Cup. Most of the stadiums posted, wouldnt be suitable. However Korea built most of its stadiums from scratch for its World Cup with Japan I believe and South Africa is doing similar.
Something like 10 stadiums of 40-50,000 capacity are needed if I remember correctly.

A Euro Championship should be the first goal, if they are serious, and then a World Cup bid.
Not sure if this was a rumour however I did hear once there would be a joint bid with Turkey for a Euro?


----------



## bobo_greek

joint bid with turkey for the world cup. 6 stadiums in each country.


----------



## kraftwerk

Who will pay these massive stadium upgrades??? The EU! I say: never!

And another question:
Who does need these massive stadium upgrades besides of the tounament??? 

For a small counntry as Gereece it is with appr. 10 Million inhabitants, a WC will be a dream for ever. It`s too much infrastructure that have to be build for nothing...

WE HAVE TO BE SUSTAINABLE WITH OUR RESSOURCES!!!


----------



## Giorgio

Christos7 said:


> WC is to big. There is not way we could host one. Only if it was a joint bid, and even then it it's a big maybe.


Are you joking? 
Look whos hosting it in 2010, South Africa. 

Greece could easily pull off the WC and I mean the _best_ WC.
There is no doubt in my mind.


----------



## www.sercan.de

[Gioяgos]

i don't know
it doesn't lokk like 2x 7000 seats
we have to search maybe 
or count the seats in the 1st tier


----------



## bobo_greek

yeh but the population of south africa is 44 million. they already have many stadiums which dont need expansion. u got to think practical whats greece going to do with 12 stadium over 35,000 seats.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

[Gioяgos] said:


> Are you joking?
> Look whos hosting it in 2010, South Africa.
> 
> Greece could easily pull off the WC and I mean the _best_ WC.
> There is no doubt in my mind.


Sorry, no disrespect intended here at all, but I gotta disagree with you on this point. This isn't an insult to Greece or anything, but I seriously doubt Greece could or will be hosting a WC any time soon. A joint bid might...I say might...be possible, but realisticly it will be many many years before Greece has enough high capacity, high quality football stadiums spread around the country, and that's the fact of the matter. Greece should concentrate on trying to get a Euro Cup, which will be quite a hard challenge, before even considering, even dreaming about a WC!

From the pictures that [Gioяgos] showed, I was actually really surprised as to just how many of the stadiums have athletics tracks inside them, which will either need to be removed, costing a fair bit of money, or just incorporated into the venue, which will spoil the football at that particular stadium. The lack of purpose built, purely football stadiums is gonna be a difficulty, and then, as someone else already mentioned, there is the problem of sustainability. Becasue it is alright saying we can expand that, and build this, but ultimately, who is gonna pay for it, who is gonna use it after the tournament...?


----------



## Giorgio

Theres alittle trick called "temporary seating" which can be used in many venues. 
A joint would be perfect.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

[Gioяgos] said:


> Theres alittle trick called "temporary seating" which can be used in many venues.


Ah, Touché


----------



## Zorba

I don't think Greece can host the WC. Atleast not in the near future. I believe that Greece is a great candidate to host a Euro Cup though.


----------



## Demetrius

Let's see, euro 2012 will most likely be in Italy, then in 2016 it will be probably eastern europe's turn (this is at least what the 2012 short list indicates ), then we have euro 2020 which is some 14 years away from the present day...well....

....this means that Greece has to do some serious planning aiming towards the 2020 bid which will be decided around 2014, narrowing down the time frame for preparing the bid to, say, 8 years from the present day.....

The catch is in the relationship Greece has with the term "planning". Greeks are notorious for their reluctancy towards keeping up with a plan. Of course they have proved that they are capable to deliver results in a unique and triumphant way, but working literally up to the last moment (perhaps to secure that their effort will take triumphant proportions! lol).

Bottom line: Although improved recently, football stadia infrastructure in GR definately needs a leap ahead to be up to date with the situation in similar countries (i.e. Portugal, Netherlands). A bid for a euro championship will definately contribute, but some sense of planning must somehow be considered.

Oh, needless to say that WC is out of the scope completely. And do not compare WC with the Olynpics. Olympics are for a city. WC is for a (big) whole country, sometimes even more.


----------



## Drogba

I love this stadium.Very unique.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

Mo Rush said:


> weird




Somehow I didn't expect anything else from you.

Keep it up weirdo....


----------



## Drogba

I wouldn't describe it as ''weird''.I would descripe the idea of building a roof shared by two stadiums is really inovative.Have you seen anything similar in the world?


----------



## pompeyfan

it does look good


----------



## pompeyfan

Mo Rush said:


> weird


I Agree. But still good


----------



## pompeyfan

Drogba said:


> I wouldn't describe it as ''weird''.I would descripe the idea of building a roof shared by two stadiums is really inovative.Have you seen anything similar in the world?


True, but i have seen similar.


----------



## Landos

I enjoy reading Christos' posts as well. :hahaha:


----------



## savas

This Arena would have been so great!!  Unfortunately it will be remain, as you already said, just a "vision".. a daydream!


----------



## Giorgio

I think its superb! 
I want it now.


----------



## zee

great architecture


----------



## Maccabi

*WOW!!JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!THE BEST ARENA I HAV EVER SEEN!!!THOSE GUYS MAY NOT HAVE AS GOOD TEAMS AS WE HABE BUT FOR SURE THEY KNOW HOW TO BUILD PERFECT ARENA!!!I WILL BE THE FIRST TO VISIT IT WHENJ COMPLETED!!!

PS.IF IT IS NOT BUILD FINALLY CAN YOU SELL US THE DESIGN SO THAT WE CAN BUILD IT HERE????*


----------



## Maccabi

Nice arena but are there any big clubs in Thessaloniki to use it?


----------



## skylinearth

Maccabi said:


> Nice arena but are there any big clubs in Thessaloniki to use it?


Yes, PAOK club and Aris club are the biggest in Thessaloniki. Aris club was in the ULEB cup final, but he lost by Dynamo Moscow in 11th April 2006.


----------



## Maccabi

I think i have heard of Aris.But anyway what atendances do these teams have?Are they capable of maintaining it?


----------



## Giorgio

This oddly reminds me of wembly.


----------



## Maccabi

Hmm yes you can say that.


----------



## Maccabi

Greece -from what i have seen so far- could host the euro.and it would be the best euro ever


----------



## Spartan_X

*Photos from Athens olympic Stadium during the 2004 games*

These are some photos i took during the olympic games of 2004  Sorry about the somewhat low quality, my camera is not that great... but i hope you like the photos  




































This is me :weirdo:  and this big white metal structure behind me is one of the "feet" of the Kalatrava roof




























I hope you liked the photos


----------



## zee

that stadium is sooooooooooooo sexy..one of my favourites


----------



## Kuvvaci

womderful photos...


----------



## Spartan_X

Thank you


----------



## Mo Rush

very nice


----------



## dANIEL2004




----------



## Its AlL gUUd

nice stadium, shame the Greek ppl didnt bother attending much


----------



## Zorba

^^
As you might have noticed, there is nobody out on the track/field. These photos were taken either before the events started or after the events ended.

Great photo's though.


----------



## Mo Rush

Its AlL gUUd said:


> nice stadium, shame the Greek ppl didnt bother attending much


dont even go there. this thread is about the stadium


----------



## Giorgio

Very Very Beautiful!


----------



## Spartan_X

I have to answer to why so few people appear in the photos. Its True, the first photos i posted were taken early in the morning before any events of that day had started, and so few people were there. Later on more people came  here is the proof


----------



## Mo Rush

[Gioяgos] said:


> Very Very Beautiful!


ah...have the opening on my laptop somewhere..maybe i shud have a look at it..


----------



## Giorgio

Posted by leafs fanatic


----------



## ÜberMaromas

Calatrava is my hero!!!
Beautiful Athens...


----------



## Durbsboi

Awesome stadium

we want more,
C'mon Greeks, I'm sure ur'll all have 1000's of pics.
get posting then


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Stadium is great but 2004 was still known for the absent seats and smallish crowds, beautiful stadium none the less.


----------



## Mo Rush

[Gioяgos] said:


> Posted by leafs fanatic


forgive me for wanting more trees..not a fan of the "earthy" look..wanna plant some trees?


----------



## dANIEL2004

Calatrava dont authorize the planting of more trees in the park. In fact there are hundreds of trees in the park but still are small, and are around the stadiums, notin the centre of the park, because it must have an earthy look, according to the famous architect.


----------



## Giorgio

Durbsboi said:


> Awesome stadium
> 
> we want more,
> C'mon Greeks, I'm sure ur'll all have 1000's of pics.
> get posting then


You asked for them. :cheers: 









































































I Love the colour of the roof when lit it is such a gorgeous stadium!



> forgive me for wanting more trees..not a fan of the "earthy" look..*wanna plant some trees?*


No. I like the earthy look.


----------



## Mo Rush

dANIEL2004 said:


> Calatrava dont authorize the planting of more trees in the park. In fact there are hundreds of trees in the park but still are small, and are around the stadiums, notin the centre of the park, because it must have an earthy look, according to the famous architect.


yeah i know...more visible "greenery" i think would enhance some areas of the park..open air picnics that kinda thing


----------



## Giorgio

To be fair though I dont think people in Greece have picnics lol...


----------



## dANIEL2004

I dont think it also. Greek enjoy to relax in the beaches an dnot in the grass, and Athens has a lot of them


----------



## Durbsboi

Ur'll dont have BBQ's? u can light the fire from the olympic flame :lol:


----------



## Martuh

MikeTheGreek said:


> None of them has both 2 5-Star stadiums , 2 4-Star Stadiums and 2 big arenas 19,000 and 15,000.


I didn't want to respond, but I still do.

*London*
Wembley - 90,000
Olympic Stadium - 80,000 (under construction)
Twickenham - 82,000
Emirates - 60,000
Stamford Bridge - 43,000
White Hart Lane - 36.000
Boleyn - 35.000
Lord's Cricket Ground - 28,000
The Valley - 27,000 (expanding to 40,000)
Selhurst - 26,000
Craven Cottage - 25,000
The Oval - 23,000
New Den - 20,000
Arenas:
Millennium Dome - 17.000
Wimbledon Centre Court - 14.000
Wimbledon Nr. 1 Court - 11.000
London Arena - 10,000

*Paris*
Stade de France - 80,000
Parc des Princes - 49,000
Sebastien Charlety - 20,000
And three hippodromes that seat more then 40,000 and two more then 20,000.
Arenas:
Paris Bercy - 17,000
RG Court Philippe Chatrier - 15,000
RG Court Suzanne Lenglen - 10,000

*Istanbul*
Istanbul Park - 155,000
Atatürk Olimpiyat - 82,000
Fenerbahçe - 51,000
Besiktas - 33,000
Galatasaray - 26,000
Veli Efendi - 25,000
Arenas:
Sinam Erdem - 23,000
Abdi Ipekçi - 13,000

*Madrid*
Santiago Bernabeu - 80,000
Vicente Calderón - 58,000
Jarama - 40,000
Comunidad - 21,000
Arenas:
Las Ventas - 25,000
Vistalegre - 15,000
Rockódromo - 13,000
La Cubierta - 10,000

*Barcelona*
Camp Nou - 99,000
Circuit - 68,000
Olympic - 56,000
Arenas:
Monumental - 20,000
Sant Jordi - 17,000
Pavelló - 13,000

I only picked stadiums over 20,000 and arenas over 10,000.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

^^ Exactly! I was tempted to post such a list, but you beat me to it. Just to update that list for London's arenas: 

Millenium Dome: 23,000 
Earls Court: 19,000
Wembley Arena: 17,000

....not to mention all the other facilities and venues that will come as a result of the 2012 Olympics!

I am not trying to discredit Athens, becasue I know it is a great city for sports, considering its size, and it has a proud sporting history, but please MiketheGreek, don't start trying to suggest that no other city has better sports venues then Athens, cus you'll lose that arguement before you you even begin!


----------



## Avatar

MILIUX said:


> Ultimate Sports Entertainment City? :hilarious
> 
> Cannot even go close to rivalling New York City, London or Paris.


Not even close to rivaling many large cities in western world. It's not really even on the radar. One recent olympic games, some proud sports-minded citizens and a few stadiums means squat.

The city might be interested in sport and have some reasonable venues, but calling it the ultimate is ludicrous hyperbole. If ultimate now means mediocre, then I will vote yes.


----------



## Avatar

[Gioяgos];11326112 said:


> This has got to be one of the most uninformed posts I have ever read.
> Being in Australia its basically a whole world away from Europe so really you wouldn't know most of the events held in Athens.
> 
> Here's one for example, the Champions League Final 2007.
> another is the EuroLeauge basketball final as stated in the first post here.
> 
> What about the WRC Rally? Pretty well known also.
> 
> In 2006 Athens held the IAAF World Cup.
> 
> Here is a list of the events that the Olympic stadium alone has hosted over its lifetime:
> 
> * 1982 13th European Athletics Championships,
> * 1986 1st IAAF World Junior Championships,
> * 1990 IAAF World Grand Prix Final,
> * 1991 11th Mediterranean Games,
> * 1997 6th IAAF World Championships in Athletics,
> * 2004 Olympic Games.
> * 2006 IAAF World Cup
> 
> Athens hosts events...you just live too far to know.


LOL god there was alot going on from 1986-1990. Was everyone hibernating


----------



## matherto

MikeTheGreek said:


> None of them has both 2 5-Star stadiums , 2 4-Star Stadiums and 2 big arenas 19,000 and 15,000.


well, London has 2 5 star stadiums

I'd assume Stamford Bridge is a 4 star?

and between Wembley Arena, Excel, Earls Court and so on....


----------



## Giorgio

Avatar said:


> LOL god there was alot going on from 1986-1990. Was everyone hibernating


Please, don't try and start an argument here with provocative comments. 
Just for the record, that was the events held in just ONE stadium. 



Avatar said:


> Not even close to rivaling many large cities in western world. It's not really even on the radar. One recent olympic games, some proud sports-minded citizens and a few stadiums means squat.


Just out of curiosity, how does Athens not rival many Western cities? The amount of *international* events is more than a city like Sydney for example and to a much lesser extant Australia's undisputed sporting capital, Melbourne. I struggle to find how Paris is better sporting wise internationally as your friend MILIUX has stated.

@matherto: 

Although your list is comprehensive, the essence of the discussion is that Athens has a wide variety of facilities and international events especially compared to its population statistics. The list doesn't necessarily highlight this aspect for other cities and is therefore invaild IMO. 

I also forgot to mention that Athens will soon be getting a new event added to its schedule...Champ Car racing.


----------



## Martuh

[Gioяgos];11330400 said:


> @matherto:
> 
> Although your list is comprehensive, the essence of the discussion is that Athens has a wide variety of facilities and international events especially compared to its population statistics. The list doesn't necessarily highlight this aspect for other cities and is therefore invaild IMO.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that Athens will soon be getting a new event added to its schedule...Champ Car racing.


Hmm, strange. The title of the thread is ' ATHENS The Ultimate Sports Entertainment City '. When I show you there are several cities in Europe who are more ultimate, then suddenly that is not a part of the discussion? :lol:


----------



## matherto

[Gioяgos];11330400 said:


> @matherto:
> 
> Although your list is comprehensive, the essence of the discussion is that Athens has a wide variety of facilities and international events especially compared to its population statistics. The list doesn't necessarily highlight this aspect for other cities and is therefore invaild IMO.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that Athens will soon be getting a new event added to its schedule...Champ Car racing.


haha, I tried my best.....honest....

seriously, Athens is impressive in terms of what it has, impressive regardless of it's population and size. Whether this is partly because of the Olympics, it doesn't matter

But to claim what the threadmaker claimed, and then when someone replied, to back down by claiming its great for it's population, so shouldn't be compared to bigger cities was a bit..stupid really.

anyways, you're final point, Champ Car racing? seriously? is it gonna be an inner city track?


----------



## Giorgio

matherto said:


> anyways, you're final point, Champ Car racing? seriously? is it gonna be an inner city track?


The track will be located at Helleniko Olympic Complex just south of Downtown Athens. 

It is hoped that the Champ Car series will attract the F1 aswell although an F1 track is already under commission near the city of Patras.


----------



## victory

[Gioяgos];11330400 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how does Athens not rival many Western cities? The amount of *international* events is more than a city like Sydney for example and to a much lesser extant Australia's undisputed sporting capital, Melbourne.


More than Melbourne?

Annual events:
Australian Open tennis. A grand Slam tournament.
Formula 1 Grand Prix.
Moto GP.
Superbike GP.
the Melbourne Cup. One of the worlds Premier handicap races.
The Rip Curl pro. One of the best surfing competitions on the pro tour.

Upcoming one-off event: 2007 FINA World swimming and Aquatics Championships.




[Gioяgos];11326112 said:


> This has got to be one of the most uninformed posts I have ever read.
> Being in Australia its basically a whole world away from Europe so really you wouldn't know most of the events held in Athens.
> 
> Here's one for example, the Champions League Final 2007.
> another is the EuroLeauge basketball final as stated in the first post here.
> 
> What about the WRC Rally? Pretty well known also.
> 
> In 2006 Athens held the IAAF World Cup.
> 
> Here is a list of the events that the Olympic stadium alone has hosted over its lifetime:
> 
> * 1982 13th European Athletics Championships,
> * 1986 1st IAAF World Junior Championships,
> * 1990 IAAF World Grand Prix Final,
> * 1991 11th Mediterranean Games,
> * 1997 6th IAAF World Championships in Athletics,
> * 2004 Olympic Games.
> * 2006 IAAF World Cup
> 
> Athens hosts events...you just live too far to know.


So the only *annual* event Athens hosts is a round of the WRC. Which puts it on par with Hamilton, New Zealand (okay i'm not seriously saying that, exactly).

And since you have used past events as almost the entire basis for your argument, again on to Melbourne

* 1956 Olympics
* 1992 Cricket World Cup final
* 1998 Presidents cup golf
* 2001 Davis Cup final
* 2003 Davis Cup final
* 2004 World Track Cycling Championships 
* 2006 Volvo Ocean race stop over and in-port race
* 2006 Commonwealth games





[Gioяgos];11330400 said:


> I struggle to find how Paris is better sporting wise internationally as your friend MILIUX has stated.


Then you are clearly blinded by bias.

French Open tennis.
Final stage of le Tour de France.

to one off events like you proposed: the 2007 Rugby World Cup final.

Or again going back to past events, the 2002 Davis Cup final. the 1998 FIFA World Cup final. 2006 UEFA Champions League final.


----------



## Giorgio

victory said:


> Then you are clearly blinded by bias.
> 
> French Open tennis.
> Final stage of le Tour de France.
> 
> to one off events like you proposed: the 2007 Rugby World Cup final.
> 
> Or again going back to past events, the 2002 Davis Cup final. the 1998 FIFA World Cup final. 2006 UEFA Champions League final.


That doesn't seem necessarily better to me though it is impressive. It looks equal at best.
Admittedly, such comparisons are hard to define because different events stand on their own merits.

Athens is growing as a sports city and I do believe it is still in its infancy. There is much more to come yet.


----------



## Te dhjefsha SSC

Greece some nice sports arenas for the olympics, but the ultimate what....?
Are you kidding me, you can't compare these arenas to most other European nations, maybe if you were comparing Greece to the other Balkan nations then yea it would have the ultimate sports facilities but not to Europe don't overdo it.


----------



## Mo Rush

victory said:


> More than Melbourne?
> 
> Annual events:
> Australian Open tennis. A grand Slam tournament.
> Formula 1 Grand Prix.
> Moto GP.
> Superbike GP.
> the Melbourne Cup. One of the worlds Premier handicap races.
> The Rip Curl pro. One of the best surfing competitions on the pro tour.
> 
> Upcoming one-off event: 2007 FINA World swimming and Aquatics Championships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the only *annual* event Athens hosts is a round of the WRC. Which puts it on par with Hamilton, New Zealand (okay i'm not seriously saying that, exactly).
> 
> And since you have used past events as almost the entire basis for your argument, again on to Melbourne
> 
> * 1956 Olympics
> * 1992 Cricket World Cup final
> * 1998 Presidents cup golf
> * 2001 Davis Cup final
> * 2003 Davis Cup final
> * 2004 World Track Cycling Championships
> * 2006 Volvo Ocean race stop over and in-port race
> * 2006 Commonwealth games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are clearly blinded by bias.
> 
> French Open tennis.
> Final stage of le Tour de France.
> 
> to one off events like you proposed: the 2007 Rugby World Cup final.
> 
> Or again going back to past events, the 2002 Davis Cup final. the 1998 FIFA World Cup final. 2006 UEFA Champions League final.


Very few and i mean very few cities can compare to melbourne...


----------



## kinggeorge

Greece is in my opinion one of the better sporting cities in europe and of the world for its size, look at athens and toronto comparable in size yet athens dominates with sporting venues, however athens lacks the support of its people attending all these events, and this may be because of hooligans but the fact remains it wont be the ultimate sporting city until its fans come out and how does athens have 2 4 star stadiums..im thinking karaskaki and what else? also to add to the thread there will be possibly two more 4 star stadiums with paos new one and soon aeks new stadium


----------



## MILIUX

Who would host a sporting event in Athens when you can host it in Western Europe such as Paris, London or Munich and get far more TV and spectator audience. Far more. 

Greece which is a 1 major city country still struggles to fill seats in those white elephants and try to market itself as if it is a rising start in global sporting culture. Greece in modern time has never been good in sports anyway. You only have to look at Olympic medal tallies, soccer and other sports (tennis, swimming, etc).


----------



## MILIUX

[Gioяgos];11337823 said:


> That doesn't seem necessarily better to me though it is impressive. It looks equal at best.
> Admittedly, such comparisons are hard to define because different events stand on their own merits.
> 
> *Athens is growing as a sports city and I do believe it is still in its infancy. There is much more to come yet.*


So why did you vote for "yes" [that Athens IS the ultimate sporting city] when you admit it's still in infancy?


----------



## Giorgio

MILIUX said:


> ]
> Greece in modern time has never been good in sports anyway. You only have to look at Olympic medal tallies, soccer and other sports (tennis, swimming, etc).


Greece is an exceptionally good athletic nation coming in the top 10 of nations in the Athens 2004 Olympic games per capita. Greece was ranked 8th and ranked 15th in total terms....pretty good for a small southern European nation of just over 10 million people. It also ranks consistently among the top 10% of nations in Olympic Games. Greece are also the European Champions in Football AND Basketball, ranked as the second best basketball team in the world. 

So you can piss off with your uninformed bias views against Greece.


----------



## MILIUX

So why did you vote for "yes" [that Athens IS the ultimate sporting city] when you admit it's still in infancy?


----------



## WhiteMagick

Lol This thread and the replies made my day. Thx you guys.


----------



## MikeTheGreek

Hey guys.I had an idea.If you disagree don't visit this site and let's forget it.It's pointless to contimue talking about this.


----------



## WhiteMagick

They are just trying to express their disagreement over the title of the thread by presenting their own data that contradicts the claim made by the title and henceforth preventing misinformation of other people in the forums. Cant blame them.

IMHO Athens did a fantastic job in hushing the criticism for the preparations of the Olympics with a very high quality of organisation for the games and excellent facilities. The city itself presents a high number of sports facilities for its size but lacks the necessary size or sport events to fill these venues and thus still remains a sports city in infancy. Thus no where near the claim of ultimate sports city.


----------



## jimjones

MikeTheGreek said:


> Hey guys.I had an idea.If you disagree don't visit this site and let's forget it.It's pointless to contimue talking about this.


Well mike you are going to get this type of thing for the simple fact it is a very subjective subject that people feel passionately about their own cities, countries and local sports. 

Myself I have an objective view of this type of trend. I am not from a place with any of this but I can also research about what cities have for , venues, who the tenants are , what the value of the franchises are. 

To me Money and what the local economy spends on sports venues and franchises from the private sector is the yard stick. 

Seeing as you are in las vegas as well wouldnt you consider las vegas to have the entertainment capital of the world covered? Again it is a subjective subject that could be debated that Los Angeles has a great deal of power in that area along with new york , london an even on a small but strong scale nashville. Who knows throw India's bollywood into the mix for pure volume of movies and viewership and you could make a debate there.

To me if the latest hosting of the athens games were held in 2008 instead of 
2004 we would now be debating why athens is having problems with the construction of their venues and how it is endangering the games. That is the debate that was going on with athens prior to the games which many of these venues were built for on greek taxpayer dollars. 

I believe that Los Angeles and New York can hold the title that this trend has 
without The city of Los Angeles stepping forward as the alone bidder on the summer games in 1984 and hosting them with the second profit for an olympics we might not have a olympics or these wonderful facilities that are in athens. It was the CEO of los angeles 1984 who opened up the sponsorship and tv revenues to the movement not anyone from the european union who had writen off the movement after the financial disaster of the montreal games and the political disaster of the moscow games boycott. 

IT is my opinion that is based in actual hard historical fact. Me I have a ice hockey rink in the backyard and hey my kids play some of the best hockey in the town but I dont think I will declare it a world anything tis year LOL. 


Jim jones


----------



## Mo Rush

MikeTheGreek said:


> Hey guys.I had an idea.If you disagree don't visit this site and let's forget it.It's pointless to contimue talking about this.


 it makes for excellent entertainment...in between walks to the beach.


----------



## jimjones

Mo Rush said:


> it makes for excellent entertainment...in between walks to the beach.


Hey Mo how about a game of Lawn bowls I hear you have some great facilities where you live LOL. 

jim jones


----------



## Mo Rush

jimjones said:


> Hey Mo how about a game of Lawn bowls I hear you have some great facilities where you live LOL.
> 
> jim jones


Im not a fan of bowls...but yes some decent facilities.


----------



## jimjones

Mo Rush said:


> Im not a fan of bowls...but yes some decent facilities.



Just a joke MO hey i would rather be on the lawn bowls courts there then 20 bellow C that is outside my door today while I am shoveling 6 inches of snow. 

jim jones


----------



## Durbsboi

Those dudes must pray a Tsunami doesnt hit them


----------



## MikeTheGreek

*New APOLLON KALAMARIAS Stadium 12,000*

*APOLLON KALAMARIAS NEW STADIUM*



















*Apollon* *Kalamarias* is a Greek Super League football club.It Greece it is called the ''Rossoneri'' .It is based in Kalamaria ,a suburban city near Thessaloniki.Kalamaria was founded in 1922 be refuges from Pontus.

It is one of the most beautiful and developed and expensive cities to live. Wikipedia's article about Kalamaria .

Apollon Kalamarias are curently playing in a 7,500 Stadium.You can see an article about it here. Stadia.gr article about Kalamaria Stadium
There isn't anything special about this stadium as you can see.The only thing worth mentioning isthe wall around the stadium,which is one of the most famous grafiti spots in Greece.



















As you can see in the above aerial and satelite photo there is much space around the stadium.The new stadium will have a capacity of 15,000 seats.It will also have luxury suites ,Cafes , restaurants , multiplex cinema and a shopping center.









This a rendering of the future project.

It will be ready in 2009.

*Links*

Apollon Kalamarias FC
Wikipedia article about Kalamaria
World Stadiums.com about Kalamaria new stadium

*Joke*

Kalamari in Greek means squid, and kalamaria squids .But Kalamaria derives from Kali (good) + meria (place) = Kalamaria.

So,it should not be confused with this guy


----------



## MikeTheGreek

It reminds me of Swiss or small Dutch stadiums.What do you think?


----------



## Quintana

I'm missing a stand behind one the goals. It looks decent but nothing extraordinary imho.


----------



## matherto

good, solid, small stadium


----------



## MikeTheGreek

I am glad you like it


----------



## kinggeorge

every greek in this forum knows it will never get built or at least not for 50 yrs


----------



## Quintana

The design already looks extremely dated. Should be interesting how it will look in 50 years.


----------



## alexandros1984

kinggeorge said:


> every greek in this forum knows it will never get built or at least not for 50 yrs


i actually dont think anything will get built not even paos stadium. The karaiskaki was built thanks to the olympic games i guess we all know that.

I hope im wrong...


----------



## Zorba

kinggeorge said:


> every greek in this forum knows it will never get built or at least not for 50 yrs


Agreed.hno: 

I have _some_ hope for PAO but I don't belive other teams, such as AEK who deserve a new stadium will have one within the next 15 years.


----------



## Wezza

Looks okay, nothing special though.


----------



## MikeTheGreek

Why are you so pessimistic guys?


----------



## Benjuk

In this day and age it looks ugly and out of date. Compare to the new Bristol Rovers concept and other smaller grounds (particularly a few of those Eastern European stadiums in the 'small stadiums' thread) and you see what a dodgy development this is.


----------



## kinggeorge

apollon is a very small club the fact that they are lookign to build a new stadium is a big step however at 15000 or whatever size the stadium is to be, it will never see more than 3500 people


----------



## Chimaera

lpioe said:


> Btw: I found two greek clubs called Ethnikos in Wikipedia. Is this stadium for Ethnikos Asteras or Ethnikos Piraeus?


I guess it's for the former. E. Piraeus plays in a stadium with approx. 14000 places, E. Asteras in one with approx. 4000. Olympic Baseball Centre has 9000 seats.

But I'm not sure.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Ipioe said:


> Is this stadium for Ethnikos Asteras or Ethnikos Piraeus?


Ethnikos Piraeus



Ipioe said:


> It also has two tiers only in one corner, but all around the field it has one small tier. I think they should do that for the Ethnikos stadium too, there seems to be enough room for it.


In the 1st of the 3 pics that i posted you can see except the stand on the far 
right which is almost finished, on the other side, far left you will see another stand which is u/c. Also the president of the clib is planning to construct a new stand in the empty space behind the benches.


P.s) Can someone explain to me what is the difference between a "stand" and a "tier" cause i am little confused?


----------



## Chimaera

Ok, so Ethnikos Piraeus is moving out of the stadium they share with Apollon. I also read that an extra stand will be erected on the left of the first picture in post 773. But I remember from the photos on stadia.gr that there already was a stand over there during the Olympics. I also find it a bit strange that the dugouts are on one of the empty sides of the stadium. But according to Konstantinoupolis a new stand will be built there, which makes it more acceptible. Still, until then the coaches and substitute players will have to take in that otherwise deserted area.

Another question: what's the stadium in the background of the first pic of post 773? Another Olympic facility?

Concerning stands and tiers: stand can be East Stand, North Stand... meaning the entire construction on one side of the pitch. The tiers are the vertical seating subdivisions of the stand. Quite simple really. In Dutch we use the words "tribune" and "ring".


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

@ Demetrius 'n Chimaera thanks for your answers to my question 



Chimaera said:


> Another question: what's the stadium in the background of the first pic of post 773? Another Olympic facility?


It's the Olympic Canoe/Kayak/Slalom center, which will developed into a big entertaiment complex ( Canoe/Kayak/Slalom + *Waterpark* )

Some pics of the center:


----------



## titou

No way.


----------



## veronika

another delayed stadium and im talking dddddddddeeeeeeeellaaayyyyy:bash:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*GREECE - Stadia and Arena Development News*

Panionios new stadion



















www.panionios.net


----------



## lpioe

Stands look very steep, especially for being a first tier. 
What's the cap?


----------



## Carrerra

lpioe said:


> Stands look very steep, especially for being a first tier.
> What's the cap?


According to Wikipedia, it's around 12,000


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

lpioe said:


> Stands look very steep, especially for being a first tier.
> What's the cap?


Yes i noticed that too. As for the capacity i don't know probably it will have the same with the new ground of Asteras Tripolis around 15k.
Since we are discussing about Panionios, the new training center of the team is u/c.





































www.pgss.gr


----------



## Carrerra

How many natural turfs and artificial ones?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Carrerra said:


> How many natural turfs and artificial ones?


Sorry i don't know.


----------



## Quintana

*GREECE - Stadia and Arena Development News*

^^ Looks weird, what's the use of having a three lane track?


----------



## Reaper-strain

yea, i think that tiny track is very poor decision if that is official/


----------



## lpioe

They can probably remove some of the first rows to get a full athletics track.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

> 22.04.2008
> 
> Η συνέντευξη Τύπου του ενιαίου ΑΡΗ
> 
> Κοινή συνέντευξη Τύπου παρέθεσαν σήμερα το πρωί στην αίθουσα συνεντεύξεων Τύπου του «Κλεάνθης Βικελίδης» οι Πρόεδροι των ΑΣ ΑΡΗΣ, Νίκος Παπαδόπουλος, ΠΑΕ ΑΡΗΣ, Λάμπρος Σκόρδας, ΚΑΕ ΑΡΗΣ, Αθανάσιος Τζεβελέκης, καθώς επίσης και ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της ΚΑΕ, Γιάννης Δαμιανίδης.
> Κατά την διάρκεια αυτής ανέλυσαν το μακρόπνοο σχέδιο του ενιαίου ΑΡΗ για την δημιουργία νέου γηπέδου για την ποδοσφαιρική μας ομάδας χωρητικότητας 32.000 θέσεων, καθώς επίσης και για την καλαθοσφαιρική μας ομάδας χωρητικότητας 8.000 θέσεων. Σύμφωνα μάλιστα και με τις διαβεβαιώσεις του Κράτους που θα σταθεί αρωγός στην υλοποίηση αυτού του εγχειρήματος, ο ΑΡΗΣ μας θα μπορεί το 2014 να στεγάζει όλα του τμήματα στο νέο «στολίδι» που πρόκειται να δημιουργηθεί στην Θεσσαλονίκη για το καμάρι της Μακεδονίας.
> 
> Αρχικά τον λόγο πήρε ο Πρόεδρος του ΑΣ ΑΡΗ, Νίκος Παπαδόπουλος που τόνισε: «Αφορμή της σημερινής συνέντευξης Τύπου είναι το θέμα του γηπέδου του συλλόγου. Θα υπάρχει ένας πολυχώρος όπου θα βρίσκεται ένα γήπεδο ποδοσφαίρου, ένα γήπεδο μπάσκετ, αλλά και για άλλα αθλήματα, καθώς επίσης και ένα εμπορικό κέντρο. Ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος βρίσκεται στην περιοχή της Θέρμης και μετά την συνάντηση που είχαμε με τους κυρίους Ιωαννίδη και Αλογοσκούφη προχωρήσαμε σε συμφωνία. Είναι γνωστό ότι σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές της UEFA χρειάζεται ένας χώρος τουλάχιστον 200 στρεμμάτων που θα πρέπει να καλύπτει τις απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις. Σύμφωνα πάντα με την προοπτική που υπάρχει, θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι αυτό το έργο θα είναι έτοιμο σε έξι με επτά χρόνια, ώστε το 2014 να γιορτάσουμε τα 100 χρόνια του συλλόγου στο καινούργιο μας γήπεδο».
> 
> Ο Πρόεδρος της ΠΑΕ ΑΡΗΣ, Λάμπρος Σκόρδας δήλωσε: «Είναι μια μεγάλη μέρα η σημερινή για τον σύλλογο γιατί είναι μια μέρα που σηματοδοτεί μια νέα πορεία για τον σύλλογο. Αυτή η απόφαση εντάσσεται μέσα στον προγραμματισμό του συλλόγου που λέγεται ΑΡΗΣ για να ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις του στα επόμενα χρόνια. Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν θέματα που απασχολούν την επικαιρότητα, αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με τα όσα συμβαίνουν τις τελευταίες μέρες, διότι ο αθλητισμός είναι πάνω από τις βαρβαρότητες με τις οποίες εκφράζονται ορισμένοι. Στην συνάντηση που είχαμε με τον κ. Αλογοσκούφη διαπιστώσαμε ότι υπάρχει η διάθεση από την Κυβέρνηση για την προοπτική αυτής της ανταλλαγής που επιδιώκουμε. Η επεξεργασία αυτού του σχεδίου για να έχει ανταποδοτικότητα περιλαμβάνει την δημιουργία ενός υπέρ σύγχρονου γηπέδου για την ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου 32.000 θέσεων το οποίο θα είναι σκεπαστό, αλλά και ενός γηπέδου 8.000 θέσεων για να στεγαστεί επιτέλους η πρωταθλήτρια ομάδα του μπάσκετ, καθώς επίσης και την δημιουργία χώρων που θα χρησιμοποιούνται από τον Ερασιτέχνη ΑΡΗ. Από την Κυβέρνηση υπάρχει η διάθεση για συνεργασία, ενώ η διαδικασία θα προχωρήσει όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται. Ήδη έχει πάει ο φάκελος στο συμβούλιο πολεοδομίας και σε ενάμιση χρόνο θα απευθυνθούμε στο ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ ώστε να υλοποιηθεί αυτό το πολύ μεγάλο σχέδιο που θα εκτοξεύσει τον ΑΡΗ σε μια άλλη εποχή. Η δέσμευση συμμετοχής του Δημοσίου πραγματικά μας εξασφαλίζει την βιωσιμότητα της συγκεκριμένης επένδυσης. Τα γήπεδα αυτά θα στεγάζουν τον ΑΡΗ και εύχομαι σε 50 χρόνια να βρεθούν οι άνθρωποι που θα εκτοξεύσουν ακόμη περισσότερο τον ΑΡΗ. Πιστεύω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να αποκαταστήσουμε την αλήθεια και να μην λέμε ότι όλα γίνονται για την Αθήνα. Ελπίζω το 2014 να έχουμε τα γήπεδα αυτά που πρέπει να έχει ο σύλλογος. Εύχομαι όλα αυτά που γίνονται και αφορούν είτε το μπάσκετ, είτε το ποδόσφαιρο να γίνουν πραγματικότητα. Θα ήθελα να πω και άλλα δεν θα ήθελα να αμαυρώσουν αυτή τη μεγάλη προοπτική που ανοίγεται για τον σύλλογο».
> 
> Ο Πρόεδρος της ΚΑΕ ΑΡΗΣ, Αθανάσιος Τζεβελέκης υπογράμμισε: «Θεωρώ ότι ίσως είναι η πιο ενδιαφέρουσα μέρα για αυτόν τον πολύ μεγάλο σύλλογο. Είναι και μέρα που βάζει τα θεμέλια για τα επόμενα 100 χρόνια. Ευχαριστούμε τον Θεό που είμαστε σε θέση να ανακοινώσουμε αυτά τα ευχάριστα πράγματα που θα έχουν να κάνουν για τις δύο επόμενες γενιές του ΑΡΗ, αλλά και επειδή εκπροσωπούμε αυτόν τον πολύ μεγάλο σύλλογο. Είναι δεδομένο ότι θα εφαρμοστούν μοντέλα που έχουν εφαρμοστεί και αλλού για να μην χρειαστεί να ανακαλύψουμε την Αμερική, αλλά και για να κερδίσουμε χρόνο δημιουργώντας ένα στολίδι μέσα στην πόλη. Η συνεισφορά αυτών των γηπέδων δεν θα είναι μόνο σε αθλητικό επίπεδο, αλλά και σε κοινωνικό, καθώς θα δημιουργηθούν θέσεις εργασίας που αφενός θα βοηθήσουν τον ΑΡΗ και αφετέρου θα υπάρχουν χώροι για τα παιδιά που θα θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με τον αθλητισμό. Έχουμε αδικηθεί στο παρελθόν από την εξουσία, αλλά θέλουμε να λέμε όμως τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους και λέμε ένα ευχαριστώ στην πολιτεία που συναινεί για να γίνει αυτό το αθλητικό κέντρο. Ο ΑΡΗΣ πρέπει να αποκατασταθεί και αυτό γίνεται με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. Είναι τιμή μου που είμαι πρόεδρος αυτού του σωματείου. Έχω ζήσει πολλές χαρές ως Πρόεδρος της ΚΑΕ, αλλά δεν αλλάζω με τίποτα αυτό το μισάωρο που βρισκόμαστε εδώ. Υπάρχουν κάποια γεγονότα που συνέβησαν αλλά δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να τα σχολιάσω. Δεν θα τους κάνω την τιμή σε αυτές τις αθλιότητες να επισκιάσουν τη μεγάλη αυτή μέρα. Αυτή η ομάδα υπάρχει μόνο για να κερδίζει όπως είπα στους παίκτες μας. Είναι απλό και ξεκάθαρο. Έχουμε μια στρατηγική ως ενιαίος ΑΡΗΣ με σκοπό να φέρνει μόνο θετικά αποτελέσματα για τον σύλλογο και να καμαρώνουμε γι’ αυτόν λέγοντας ότι βάλαμε και εμείς από ένα λιθαράκι».
> 
> Ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της ΚΑΕ ΑΡΗΣ, Γιάννης Δαμιανίδης σχολίασε: «Στην τελευταία σύναξη του ενιαίου ΑΡΗ, ο Πρόεδρος της ΠΑΕ ΑΡΗΣ είχε πει στην ομιλία του ότι στα 100 χρόνια του ΑΡΗ μας θέλουμε να τα γιορτάσουμε στο νέο μας γήπεδο. Αυτό δείχνει ότι ήταν κουβέντα με νόημα. Πρέπει να ευχαριστούμε τον ΑΣ που κάνει το πρώτο βήμα. Ως Αρειανός θα πρέπει ότι πέρα από διαδώσεις και μηνύματα άσχημα και διασπαστικά, ο ΑΣ, η ΠΑΕ και η ΚΑΕ να δείχνουν ότι είναι μια γροθιά δυνατή και είναι ακατόρθωτο κάποιος να την διασπάσει. Πρέπει ο κόσμος να συσπειρωθεί περισσότερο γύρω από τον ΑΡΗ που αγαπάμε και να γεμίζει τα γήπεδα τόσο στο ποδόσφαιρο όπου έχουμε μια ομάδα την οποία χαίρεται όλη η Ελλάδα να βλέπει, αλλά να έρθει ακόμη περισσότερο και στο μπάσκετ. Τα γήπεδα μας πρέπει να γεμίσουν ακόμη περισσότερο. Στο μπασκετ προκριθήκαμε δύο συνεχόμενες χρονιές στις 16 καλύτερες ομάδες και με λίγη τύχη μπορούσαμε να περάσουμε στους 8. Είναι χρέος μας ως αρειανοί που προερχόμαστε από τα σπλάχνα του συλλόγου να δουλέψουμε προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση και ο κόσμος να έρθει στο γήπεδο, ώστε ο ΑΡΗΣ στα 100 χρόνια από την ίδρυση του να βρίσκεται στα νέα του γήπεδα και με τους φιλάθλους του να δίνουν ακόμη πιο βροντερό παρών, διότι αυτοί είναι η ασπίδα του συλλόγου. Οι ομάδες ανήκουν στον κόσμο τους και αυτή είναι μια ιδέα που προσπαθούμε να την έχουμε ψηλά».


Basically the article says that in a press conference given today by the presidents of Aris (FC,BC and AC) agreed with the state to exchange the current area (ncl. the football ground) of the team in Thessaloniki with a fresh area in the suburbs to build a sport complex which will be ready on 2014.

It will include:

1) Football stadion 32.000 seats.
2) Basketball indoor hall 8.000 seats.
3) Shopping center


The current football stadion:



















The current basketball hall:





































Info and pics from www.arisbc.gr , www.arisfc.gr , www.stadia.gr


----------



## www.sercan.de

is this a new stand?
http://www.imageshack.gr/files/skvqbp8hn2yz9pnadbuh.jpg

i think yes 
so they will built 3 new stands like this one. Great. I prefer 2 tier 30k
Olympiakos should add a 2nd tier.:cheers:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Yes the stand completed 2-3 years ago, i am not sure.

As for Olympiakos, it is quite interesting that although it has the biggest fan base, when the other teams will build their new stadia, Karaiskaki in number of seats will be average. The president of Olympiakos all the time is saying that Olympiakos is the biggest team in Hellas, the biggest fan base, "we are this" , "we are that". I believe he will not stay with crossed hands.

Just take a look on the followings new stadia and you will understand:

AEK - 50K seats
Panathinaikos - 42k (expandable to 50k)
PAOK - 40K
*Olympiakos current stadion - 33k*
Aris - 32k
Larissa - 20k (expandable to 30k)


----------



## Carrerra

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Yes the stand completed 2-3 years ago, i am not sure.
> 
> As for Olympiakos, it is quite interesting that although it has the biggest fan base, when the other teams will build their new stadia, Karaiskaki in number of seats will be average. The president of Olympiakos all the time is saying that Olympiakos is the biggest team in Hellas, the biggest fan base, "we are this" , "we are that". I believe he will not stay with crossed hands.
> 
> Just take a look on the followings new stadia and you will understand:
> 
> AEK - 50K seats
> Panathinaikos - 42k (expandable to 50k)
> PAOK - 40K
> *Olympiakos current stadion - 33k*
> Aris - 32k
> Larissa - 20k (expandable to 30k)


Is AEK's 50K arena confirmed? I didn't see any renderings on that so far. I remember reading just the news in Greek


----------



## Carrerra

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Yes the stand completed 2-3 years ago, i am not sure.
> 
> As for Olympiakos, it is quite interesting that although it has the biggest fan base, when the other teams will build their new stadia, Karaiskaki in number of seats will be average. The president of Olympiakos all the time is saying that Olympiakos is the biggest team in Hellas, the biggest fan base, "we are this" , "we are that". I believe he will not stay with crossed hands.
> 
> Just take a look on the followings new stadia and you will understand:
> 
> AEK - 50K seats
> Panathinaikos - 42k (expandable to 50k)
> PAOK - 40K
> *Olympiakos current stadion - 33k*
> Aris - 32k
> Larissa - 20k (expandable to 30k)


The new stand in current stadia was completed just 2-3 years ago but they are going to move to other area in the suburbs to get a new stadia?????? Well, what will happen to the new stand? If it's demolished for other purpose that would be real waste of money.

PS) In the sentence "exchange the current area (ncl. the football ground)" of what you said in the previous page, what is ncl short for?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PAOK


----------



## Zorba

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> ^^ The president of AEK said it, it isn't science fiction.


lol. O Ntemis zei stis fantasies tou. To mono pragma pou skeftomai twra einai pou 8a brei h AEK 50k opadoi na pane se ka8e paiknidi. :nuts:

Oute mazepsane 50ek. atoma sto 4-0 me ton Olympiako. Plaka mou kaneis twra?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Zorba said:


> lol. O Ntemis zei stis fantasies tou. To mono pragma pou skeftomai twra einai pou 8a brei h AEK 50k opadoi na pane se ka8e paiknidi. :nuts:
> 
> Oute mazepsane 50ek. atoma sto 4-0 me ton Olympiako. Plaka mou kaneis twra?


Φίλε μου κάτσε πρώτα να το χτίσουν και μετά βλέπουμε. 
Επίσης δές και αυτό:
"Ajax 's avarege attedance pre-Amsertam arena era was 18k. Now it's 48k."


----------



## Carrerra

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Nope, sorry, but if you want i can post some old renders of PAOK's future stadion that i found recently


It would be appreciated if you do, though that's not what I've been searching for. But also in PAOK's case it seems that you fail to find latest ones :lol::lol:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

When they release the latest i will post them here 

Here you go:


----------



## Carrerra

That's a render of new PAOK stadium in old version, right? What's the capacity?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Carrerra said:


> That's a render of new PAOK stadium in old version, right? What's the capacity?


Yes, as for the capacity i don't know :dunno: maybe 40-45k.


----------



## masterpaul

*GREECE - Stadia and Arena Development News*

*Extinct Projects:*

*Paok Football Stadium:*

http://www.imageshack.gr/files/3zz3szo8rnvgfdvprg1w.jpg
http://www.imageshack.gr/files/8510hv02138am6ha9owy.jpg 
http://www.imageshack.gr/files/nsfi34yrvzq2nqeqrwuh.jpg
http://www.imageshack.gr/files/uerlvv5lgww6bcinomb9.jpg

*A.E.K Football Stadium(old project):*

http://www.stadia.gr/ngoumas/mel2.jpg
http://www.stadia.gr/ngoumas/mel3.jpg
http://www.stadia.gr/ngoumas/mel4.jpg
http://www.stadia.gr/ngoumas/mel5.jpg
http://www.stadia.gr/ngoumas/mel7.jpg


*Stadium Plans But No Project*

*Panthessaliko Stadium upgrade*


:: The stadium capacity will be upgraded to 30,000

:: the stadium will receive a roof, which will cover 100% of the seats.

:: To be upgraded by 2013 (ready for Mediterranean Games)


*Aris New Sports Complex:*

The complex will include:

:: A Football stadium 32.000 + seats.

:: Basketball indoor hall 8.000 seats.

:: Shopping center

:: To be built by 2014 (for 100 years of Aris club)


*A.E.K New Stadium:*

:: Not gonna be built in Nea Filadelfia (athens),because the area is to small for 50000 and protests from local residense.

:: Will be built in ODDY (a place outside Athens)

:: planned Capacity: 50 000

:: they want it to look similar to old liverpool project






*Projects awaiting for Construction*




*Iraklis Stadium:*

:: Capacity: 23 000 - 32 000
:: Location: Mikra (Theasloniki)


























www.motionteam.gr





*Larrisa Football Stadium:*

:: Capacity: 20 000 (expandable to 30 000)
:: Location: Larrisa
:: To be built for 2013 (ready for Mediterranean Games)









































www.anaparastasis.com




*Panionios New Stadium:*

:: Capacity: +- 15k.
:: Location: Nea Smyrni (Athens)
:: Construction starts: Spring 2009






















*Panathinaikos New Football Stadium:*

:: Capacity: 42 000 (expandable to 50 000)
:: Location: Athens, Votaniko
:: Construction: From Mid-end June 2008 to Summer 2010 



































































































































*Projects Under Construction*



*Asteras Tripolis Sort Complex:*

:: Football Stadium Capacity: 15 000 (information needed)
:: Location: Tripoli
:: Construction end: ? (information needed)




























































*Greek Stadium Specific Threads:*

Panathinaikos Stadium


----------



## kazetuner

wow at panathinaikos


----------



## en1044

Larrisa looks like a stadium in the MLS IMO


----------



## Carrerra

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## dudu24

PAO looks like Do Dragao, which is a great thing


----------



## Giorgio

dudu24 said:


> PAO looks like Do Dragao, which is a great thing


same archiect. 

Excellent work masterpaul. 
Greece is in a bit of a stadium boom - and this from a country which just hosted the Olympics 4 years ago!


----------



## Reaper-strain

You need to upgrade some info. Firstly Iraklis will build in Mikra - about 20k capacity and AEK's will be in ODDY/ Aris will build in Thermi.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Nice thread.

Some additional infos:

*AEK *- Indeed the stadion will be built in ODDY (a place outside Athens) not in Nea Philadelphia.

*Iraklis - *Capacity: 24-32k
Location: Mikra (Thessaloniki), teams HQ are there, also they are already have bought the land for the construction of the complex.

*Larisa* - Capacity: 20 000 expandable to 30k. This is a private project. Yes it will used also for the Med games but the complex belongs to the club of Larisa. If things go according to the schedule the excavations will begin on July-August 2008.

*Panionios *- Capacity: +- 15k.
Location: Nea Smyrni (Athens)
Construction starts: Spring 2009

*Panathinaikos *- More renders























































*Asteras Tripolis *- Capacity: 15k


----------



## kazetuner

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


>


i hope panathinaikos keeps the seats dark green and white, because this is awful


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

kazetuner said:


> i hope panathinaikos keeps the seats dark green and white, because this is awful





KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Yes the seats will be light and dark green exactly like the 4th pic. The 2nd pic is an old version of the seats.


Personaly i like better the light green - dark green seats than the white - dark green.

2-3 days ago Panathinaikos in a congress about the environment made a presentation of the new stadion.

Visit the following link:

http://www.skai.gr/master_avod.php?id=83361&cid=47667&bc=47667&lsc=1

Let the sony advertisement play. Then it will load automaticly and will start playing a sport tv show. Choose full screen.
Go with your pointer at the 21st minute and 48 seconds (21:48) to see a small part of the presentation.


----------



## masterpaul

Updated... is there away.. to get the stadium presentatoin bits on youtube?


----------



## Demetrius

Guys, allow me to put some things into perspective:

-The projects of the teams from Thessaloniki (PAOK,ARIS, HERAKLES) are mere speculation for the time being. The only solid fact is that these teams have either found or own some land. From this point to finding capital to invest for these new projects it's a loong way, considering also the fact that both three clubs have until recently been under severe financial setbacks one way or the other and they are just now beginning to recover. PAOK project infact, does not exist, the renders presented in the beginning of the thread are just an amateur attempt by an independent graphist designer, created for a newspaper-"wishfull thinking" if you allow me. 
The only realistic proposal for PAOK has being a private proposal (2005) by a certain constructions' company, a proposal that was never realised, because of the financial & administrative problems the club has had until recently:








Do not expect PAOK to move soon for a new venue. They have other more urgent issues to deal with.
Herakles seems to be a puzzle, while ARIS is appearing more structured as a club for the time being. So any good news about new venues in Thessaloniki ( I mean works and not renders) may only come from ARIS' side.

-Larissa Stadium, although privately planned & funded, is plagued by the endless red tape of the greek bureaucracy and the never-ending licensing & approval procedures that the club needs. The 2013 Med games are the only hope to see the venue built before a generation pass. :nuts:

-Panathinaikos stadium seems to be in a similar state with Larissa, but recently PAO shareholders pushed their project politically and it seems that works will start soon.BTW, I love how the stadium will look! 

-Asteras new stadium is facing some problems too! :bash: The club owners have a lot of money to invest, however local land owners are claiming some irrational prices for the additional land that needs to be acquired in order for the stadium's access infrastructure to be complete and there are also some issues with the municipality.All these have driven current owners "nuts" and they are reconsidering the ROI of their investment (Tripolis is a small town of about 30.000 people) . At the moment the project is in a stalemate.

-Panionios is a similar situation with Asteras. The venue of Nea Smyrni is right at the heart of this very popular residential area of Athens and local owners, supported by certain people within the municipality have appealed to the supreme civil court (ΣτΕ) in order for this project to be cancelled because it will undermine "the quality of life" in their neighbourhood! NIMBYs in other words. The funny thing is the owner of the club, a low-profile ship's owner, has a fully viable and self-funded proposal for the ney field!But you all know NIMBYs...


-AEK has internal problems, with the football club shareholders on one side, favoring a new location for the venue (the so called "ODDY" site) while the general sports administration board of AEK on the other side (the naming rights holders, so called "amateur sprots club" or "erasitechiniki" in greek) favor the old location of New Filadelphia. However the latter is too small for a modern 40-50K all seater and furthermore the football club has no secure funding nor a formal approval from the government & local authoritites. I expect AEK to be using OAKA for the next 10 years, unless something drastic happens in the club's ownership.

The most possible venues to be realised within the next decade, IMO are
Panathinaikos and Larissa. Others are just prospects for now.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

@ Demetrius, take it easy friend with all this negativism, Hellenic Agora is full of negative threads, lets don't ruin the nice thread we have here.
Personally i am sick of all this "endless complain about anything".
If the trend continue in this thread too i will stop posting.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Masterpaul said:


> :: To be built for 2013 (ready for Mediterranean Games)


As i said before, Larisa's stadion is a private project, it was decided to be built long before the city of Larisa and the city of Volos win the Med games.
With or without the Med games the stadion will be build anyway.


----------



## EllasOle

For Tripoli, I don't think that those constuction pics are of the stadium. If it is then its the first time I have seen people start with the pitch and work their way around. lol I think that those pics are part of the training complex.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

> Ερ Που θα γίνει το καινούργιο γήπεδο;
> 
> Π.Θ. «Θα γίνει στην είσοδο της πόλης στη διασταύρωση για τη Βουλγαρία. Ο χώρος βρίσκεται στο Δήμο Λευκώνα. Θα είναι ένα γήπεδο 18 χιλιάδων θέσεων που φιλοδοξούμε πραγματικά να γίνει το δεύτερο στολίδι στην Μακεδονία. Όπως όλα τα γήπεδα θα γίνει με ιδιωτικά κεφάλαια και νομίζω ότι στο χώρο που επιλέξαμε θα υπάρχει μεγάλο επιχειρηματικό ενδιαφέρον από επενδυτές αφού θα γίνει ένα εμπορικό κέντρο που αυτήν τη στιγμή δεν έχει η πόλη των Σερρών».
> 
> http://www.serrelib.gr/news.php?id=4468


In an intreview who gave the president of Panserraikos to Supersport TV said that the team will build a new 18k football stadion + shopping center.

---------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------

New render of the new Larisa stadion. Image taken from today's sunday edition of "Kathimerini" newspaper.


----------



## www.sercan.de

huuuge roof
why?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

I believe to protect the fans from the heat. In the summer months the
prefecture of Larisa is one of hottest (if not the hottest) prefectures of Hellas.


----------



## kazetuner

that roof is wrong, you cant have only a part of the pitch covered. or you have it completely uncovered or completely covered....


----------



## Soul_13

Update on Panathinaikos stadium. Apparently the total capacity of the stadium will be 46,000 and the construction starts on September 2008.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Carrerra

Soul_13 said:


> Update on Panathinaikos stadium. Apparently the total capacity of the stadium will be 46,000 and the construction starts on September 2008.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


Where's the source and does that mean a change in final design for 42K?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

> Update on Panathinaikos stadium. Apparently the total capacity of the stadium will be 46,000 and the construction starts on September 2008.


So they will build it 46k and not 42k + 8k?
As for September, the excavations or the construction?


----------



## Carrerra

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> So they will build it 46k and not 42k + 8k?
> As for September, the excavations or the construction?


In a usual case doesn't construction include excavation?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Well, they start first with the excavations for around 2 months and after that they start building.


----------



## Carrerra

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Well, they start first with the excavations for around 2 months and after that they start building.


Of course I know that but when we say construction starts in stadium building or whatsoever doesn't it include excavation?


----------



## www.sercan.de

why not +50k?
So can host a UEFA Cup final?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

@ Carrerra,in Panathinaikos case no. On the other hand the huge shopping center which will be built right next to the the Panathinaikos stadion is already U/C, you can see it on the following render, 1 of the 2 buildings next to stadion, i don''t know which one of 2 though.


















www.babisvovos.gr


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

www.sercan.de said:


> why not +50k?
> So can host a UEFA Cup final?


:dunno: thats what i am asking too. Lets hope Soul 13 reply.


----------



## Carrerra

btw what about mass public transportations around the complex including the stadion?


----------



## Carrerra

Anyway I think it's better choice to go directly for 46K than for 42K first and then 50K because you are not sure if the additional 8K will be realize in the future even if everything goes as hoped from attendance to money. As the prominent economist Keynes said *we are all dead in the long term*!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Carrerra said:


> btw what about mass public transportations around the complex including the stadion?


- Roads, they are widening the main roads.

- Propably new bus lines.

- And from the metro station "Elleonas" which is close to the complex.

"ΕΛΑΙΩΝΑΣ" - on the left blue line:



























www.ametro.gr


----------



## Carrerra

How far is the complex from the metro station "Elleonas" by walk? for example around 10 minutes? Thanks for the maps and infos anyway.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Carrerra said:


> Anyway I think it's better choice to go directly for 46K than for 42K first and then 50K because you are not sure if the additional 8K will be realize in the future even if everything goes as hoped from attendance to money. As the prominent economist Keynes said *we are all dead in the long term*!


lol thats true too, but i prefer a 50k. On the contrary it's easier to go from 46k to 50k than from 42k to 50k. Well i don't we will see in the future what will happen.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

@ masterpaul, get real.

@ Carrerra, it's an old proposal buy a businessesman who wanted

a) to took the ownership of AEK

b) and after that built the stadion you see on the video.

Imo this will never happen (at least in the near future).

Btw since we are talking about AEK, i read yesterday in a sport newspaper that the president of AEK found the site for the new stadion (Ano Liosia) and the architectural office (an English firm based in London).


----------



## Carrerra

In conclusion, no further progress in the status of the project, isn't it? There are no fixed design, no fixed capacity, no fixed groundbreaking date at the moment - just a media show by a businessman, am I right?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Exactly, except the capacity which as i already said in a older thread, the president wants to be 50k seat.


----------



## Carrerra

Btw who is that boastful guy who said he would take over the club and build the stadium on TV? I think he should have become a politician rather than a businessman hno:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

He is a very powerful businessman actually. 

He has an airline company, oil company, tankers, ships etc and from those i know are very successful companies.

http://www.aegeanair.com

http://www.aegeanoil.gr

If i am not wrong he was an old president of AEK but he left. Some years ago AEK had huge depts, they told to him to come back and save the club but he reffused.
Ths current president took the club and and save it from the depts. All of sudden 2-3 years (and after AEK saved) this businessman apperead again, he made his first attempt to took the ownership of (the saved) AEK but he didn't make it.
It seems that in this period he will make his second attempt hno:
I hope he will fail again.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Ethnikos 21/8

http://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stitched002ro4.jpg

http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stitched001sk7.jpg

*makis* (www.gate14.gr/forum)


----------



## berkshire royal

Which Ethnikos is it that plays here?
This stadium looks like a baseball stadium it most certainly has an interesting design I am right in thinking that it's used for football aren't I because I have never seen a European stadium built like this primarily for football.
Can you tell me what the new capacity is and how much that is an increase on the original capacity?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

berkshire royal said:


> Which Ethnikos is it that plays here?


Ethnikos Pireas, a B-Division team.



berkshire royal said:


> This stadium looks like a baseball stadium it most certainly has an interesting design I am right in thinking that it's used for football aren't I because I have never seen a European stadium built like this primarily for football.


It's the former olympic basebal stadion. Now belongs to Ethnikos.



berkshire royal said:


> Can you tell me what the new capacity is and how much that is an increase on the original capacity?


If i remember well the original capacity was around 6k. Currently the capacity i believe is around 9-10k. The works will continue, i don't know if they increase the capacity more though.

This is how it was look like in 2004 (some months before the olympics.)









photo by apari (pathfinder.gr -briefcase)

There are some rumours that Panionios (A-Division) will be playing there too next year. Panionios this season will demolish his current old stadion to build a new one.

Current








www.stadia.gr

Future


----------



## Demetrius

Regarding Ethinkos, I always wondered why they had to go with the former baseball ground and not use the former field hockey ground, just a couple of meters away from the baseball park. 
Wouldn't moving to the ex-field hockey venue,mean they would have had to invest less €€€ in transforming it into a football ground? 
Baseball stadiums are almost impossible, functionally, to be transformed into decent football grounds. The views simply do not match. hno:


----------



## Kuvvaci

Why didn't Greek Olympic commitie build the baseball stadium protable?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Demetrius said:


> Regarding Ethinkos, I always wondered why they had to go with the former baseball ground and not use the former field hockey ground, just a couple of meters away from the baseball park.
> Wouldn't moving to the ex-field hockey venue,mean they would have had to invest less €€€ in transforming it into a football ground?
> Baseball stadiums are almost impossible, functionally, to be transformed into decent football grounds. The views simply do not match. hno:


The stands are close to the pitch so i don't think there is problem with the views.

As for the hockey ground, i thing they wanted to go there in the first place but the pitch was not suitable for football games (to small or something like that).

Some photos from the hockey venue.























































photos by *Losada_777* (www,pathfinder.gr -briefcase)

@ Kuvvaci, too much money for such an unpopular sport imo.


----------



## berkshire royal

Well it's good to see that at least one of the arenas built for the Olympics are being used after the games even if it does look a bit strange but I'm sure Ethnikos are happy with their stadium and at least it’s very different from any other football stadium.
As regards to the Hockey stadium why didn't they just relay the field like they did for MK Dons in England when they moved into the National Hockey Stadium. Why haven't more Athens clubs moved into these stadiums and arenas that were built for the Olympics, there are so many clubs both in football and basketball in Athens and Piraeus I’m sure some of these clubs would have been willing to move into these stadia and arenas.


----------



## Kuvvaci

it was better to build an temporary venue for baseball. Though I don't understand why baseball is at the Olympics, % 90 of the world population don't play this game.


----------



## somataki

berkshire royal said:


> Well it's good to see that at least one of the arenas built for the Olympics are being used after the games .


You are reading too much british press...Congratuλations for the high quality of your personal information...:toilet::toilet::toilet:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

berkshire royal said:


> *Well it's good to see that at least one of the arenas built for the Olympics are being used after the games* even if it does look a bit strange but I'm sure Ethnikos are happy with their stadium and at least it’s very different from any other football stadium.
> As regards to the Hockey stadium why didn't they just relay the field like they did for MK Dons in England when they moved into the National Hockey Stadium. *Why haven't more Athens clubs moved into these stadiums and arenas that were built for the Olympics*, there are so many clubs both in football and basketball in Athens and Piraeus I’m sure some of these clubs would have been willing to move into these stadia and arenas.


It's obvious that you don't have the knowledge about this specific subject, example 
ULEB Euroleague Arenas all of them (O.A.K.A - S.E.F - Hellenikon ) were Olympic venues. 

If you are interested about a specific venue and you want to know his current use go ahead and ask but if you are interested to make a general discussion about the olympic venues (Daily Mail style) sorry but you came to the wrong thread.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Kuvvaci said:


> it was better to build an temporary venue for baseball. Though I don't understand why baseball is at the Olympics, % 90 of the world population don't play this game.


I don't like baseball either. The only American sport i like is NBA.


----------



## Kuvvaci

so, why it is an Olympic sport. How many countries in the world play baseball and baseball is a popular sport, 4, 5 how many? Pitty to Greek people's money, they built this useless stadium. Same will be in Beijing too.


----------



## Demetrius

I still believe that Ethnikos could 've used the frmr. hockey ground, but they were probably shifted to the baseball park instead, for political reasons, i.e. all questions that come in mind such as "was it really necessary to build these baseball stadiums in Greece for the olympics and why were these €€€ spent like that, why didn't we consolidate with temporary constructions"...etc.Now, your respected official beaureucrat, responsible with the post-olympic development of the venues, can proudly go out and declare "look we even found use for the baseball ground!". 

Anyhow, and regarding that R. Murdoch spokesperson from Bearkshitesomething, a couple of posts before, people should now that gradually ALL Athens former olympic venues find their way into the city's infrastructure! True, for some the proccess is slower, true, for some their post-olympic use may be controvercial, true, Athens went a little bit over-the-edge with excessive constructions, true, some of them still may not be used to their true potential, but you won't find any post-olympic "white elephant" in Greece!
And keep in mind that this comes from someone that does not even support the current government, or at least their post-olympic management of the games' legacy! I'm myself a dire critic, but the truth must be said! The 2004 success still brings bitterness to Athens haters, doesn't it? GET OVER IT!


----------



## berkshire royal

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> It's obvious that you don't have the knowledge about this specific subject, example
> ULEB Euroleague Arenas all of them (O.A.K.A - S.E.F - Hellenikon ) were Olympic venues.
> 
> If you are interested about a specific venue and you want to know his current use go ahead and ask but if you are interested to make a general discussion about the olympic venues (Daily Mail style) sorry but you came to the wrong thread.





Demetrius said:


> I still believe that Ethnikos could 've used the frmr. hockey ground, but they were probably shifted to the baseball park instead, for political reasons, i.e. all questions that come in mind such as "was it really necessary to build these baseball stadiums in Greece for the olympics and why were these €€€ spent like that, why didn't we consolidate with temporary constructions"...etc.Now, your respected official beaureucrat, responsible with the post-olympic development of the venues, can proudly go out and declare "look we even found use for the baseball ground!".
> 
> Anyhow, and regarding that R. Murdoch spokesperson from Bearkshitesomething, a couple of posts before, people should now that gradually ALL Athens former olympic venues find their way into the city's infrastructure! True, for some the proccess is slower, true, for some their post-olympic use may be controvercial, true, Athens went a little bit over-the-edge with excessive constructions, true, some of them still may not be used to their true potential, but you won't find any post-olympic "white elephant" in Greece!
> And keep in mind that this comes from someone that does not even support the current government, or at least their post-olympic management of the games' legacy! I'm myself a dire critic, but the truth must be said! The 2004 success still brings bitterness to Athens haters, doesn't it? GET OVER IT!


Firstly I would like to make it clear that I have no problem with Athens in fact I have been on holiday there twice and I enjoyed the city and all it had to offer. Secondly I will be honest and say that I did base that quote upon presumption in that it doesn't matter where you are in the world and how much you spend finding uses out of a velodrome or Olympic swimming and diving centre is difficult. I also based what I said upon a report done by the BBC http://search.bbc.co.uk/cgi-bin/search/results.pl?q=olympics+athens&scope=all&tab=all&recipe=all you can find the report on the right hand side, this report showed Olympic venues being used as rubbish tips and looking very un-used. I am very sorry if I caused offence I most certainly didn't mean any. And I don’t read any newspapers that are owed by Murdoch they are all full of rubbish.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

As i said yesterday i am not going to be involved in a discussion which is based on generalizations and hypothesis. It's a vicious circle, and i suggest to the other Hellenes to do same too. 

=====================

Ethnikos 22/7



















*makis* (/www.gate14.gr/forum)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

According to 2 sport newspapers today the company who has undertaken the planning of the new stadion of AEK is HOK sport. The pre-plans are ready and the final plans will be delivered by HOK to AEK in 2-3 months.
The stadion has as prototype the Emirates of Arsenal ( hope it isn't a copy-paste :| ) and the capacity as it is known since few months ago and it is confirmed few days ago by the president of AEK, 50k.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Today was the meeting of the construction company LAMKO with Panachaiki for the construction of their new stadion. Some renders are following. Note that are not the final renders, but a general idea about how the complex will be. It will include: Shopping center, indoor hall, football stadion (cap. 17.276, 2 stands 2 tiers each) etc ...





































*sin1891pge* (www.axaioi3.gr)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

The new stand in Asteras Tripolis current stadion.









photo by 3City_Star (http://asterastripolis.forumup.gr)

-----------------------------------------------------

A video of the future stadion of the team:

http://www.goal4replay.net/VideoSelection.asp?ID=356&CATID=19&p=1&s=1&w=d

Click "Play" and then go to the menu or click the box next to menu for "Full screen".

Some info about the stadion from the official website of the team

www.asterastripolis.gr

Capacity: 15k seats
Other facilities: 7 training fields, Indoor basketball court, Food court, 5 star hotel, Swimming pool, Tennis courts, Track and field.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Good news for Larissa FC, the final papers will be signed in 13 days (24 October) in a lets say ceremony which will take place in Larissa. January/February the construction starts.

The renders of the new stadion-complex:














































*Nikos Larissa* (www.stadia.gr)
www.ael1964.gr


----------



## Quintana

What's the deal with that roof?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

It provides extra shade.


----------



## Zorba

Nice stadium for Larissa (they really need and deserve a new one) but I really dont like the roof. The original plan had a better looking roof IMO.

btw: I heard from somewhere that Iraklis want a new staduim since Kaftantzoglio is not only too big for them, but it is not a football stadium. Any truth to these rumors?


----------



## Kuvvaci

how is the situation of Larissa team at the league? I know they had one titile, but how is ecently? Can you consider them as a big club wich can struggle with Athens' 3 bigs?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Zorba said:


> btw: I heard from somewhere that Iraklis want a new staduim since Kaftantzoglio is not only too big for them, but it is not a football stadium. Any truth to these rumors?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21997331&postcount=113



Kuvvaci said:


> how is the situation of Larissa team at the league? I know they had one titile, but how is ecently? Can you consider them as a big club wich can struggle with Athens' 3 bigs?


I dont think so. Imo Larissa as a club is 5th or 6th (propably 6th) strongest behind Olympiakos, Panathinaikos, AEK, PAOK, Aris.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Ethnikos - new exterior graphic and new stand (u/c) 

3/10/08





































12/10/08










17/10/08




























all photos by *makis* (www.gate14.gr/forum)


----------



## Zorba

(syggnwmh gia to greeglish alla o upologistis mou einai apo thn Amerikh kai den exei Ellhnika gramata) :bash:

Wpaio exoun ftaksei to gypedo. An tou xronou o E8nikos anebei sthn A E8nikh 8a einai kalo na exoume tetoia endra sto prwta8lhma (kainourgio, wraio xortari, ktl...). Ksereis mhpws an 8a ktisoune enan hlektroniko pinaka piso apo to terma;

kati allo, o E8nikos mporei na gemisei to gypedo (sth periptosh pou paizei sth Super Liga);


----------



## lpioe

Are there any renders of the finished Ethnikos stadium?


----------



## Quintana

Why didn't they just pick the Hockey stadium nearby?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Zorba said:


> (syggnwmh gia to greeglish alla o upologistis mou einai apo thn Amerikh kai den exei Ellhnika gramata) :bash:


Μπορείς αν θέλεις να "κατεβάσεις" την ελληνική γραμματοσειρά, θα την βρεις αν ψάξεις σε μία μηχανή αναζήτησής π.χ google.



Zorba said:


> Wpaio exoun ftaksei to gypedo. An tou xronou o E8nikos anebei sthn A E8nikh 8a einai kalo na exoume tetoia endra sto prwta8lhma (kainourgio, wraio xortari, ktl...). Ksereis mhpws an 8a ktisoune enan hlektroniko pinaka piso apo to terma;


Όχι δεν έχω διαβάσει κάτι, αλλά αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ, ένας πίνακας εκεί στο κενό πίσω απο το τέρμα θα ήταν καλή ιδέα.



Zorba said:


> kati allo, o E8nikos mporei na gemisei to gypedo (sth periptosh pou paizei sth Super Liga);


Σύμφωνα με τους οπαδούς του Εθνικού ναι.

Btw, since this section of the forum is international and the official language is english, lets keep it in english 



Ipioe said:


> Are there any renders of the finished Ethnikos stadium?


No i don't think so, but since you interested i hope this 2 panoramic photos by *makis* to satisfies you.





(click the photos to enlarge)



Quintana said:


> Why didn't they just pick the Hockey stadium nearby?


I heard about the pitch dimensions being small for football matches or something like that.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

3 days ago in a press conference Panserraikos announced that will build a new sport complex. Stadion, shopping center, training fields.
The training fields are u/c, the stadion will have 18.000 seats and will be completed in 3 years.

------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------

The president of AEK in an event presented yesterday to the supporters club (owners of the expensive tickets) the renders of AEK's new sport complex.
It was a DVD which was made by HOK sport and contained renders and infos about the project.
The president said to the members "i beilieve you will impressed just like i was cause the stadion looks like a spaceship (sic)".

The complex will include: Stadion, spaces of green, shopping center, theaters, restaurants, bars.
A sport newspaper today published this:










I beilieve the newspaper made copy-paste from somewhere else cause i have the feeling that i have seen this photo before (Monterey,Mexico?).
Anyway at the end of this month AEK will make official announcements about the complex and lets hope to see some renders.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Doesn't AEK have some financial problems? Are they as strong as PAO and Olympiacos in every sense?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

AEK AC is weak financially, AEK FC is at the same level with Olympiacos and PAO. Which means very strong.

For example the new training center of the team (construction starts January 2009).

http://www.goal4replay.net/VideoWatchF.asp?ID=16738&Ln=En

The project will cost 20 millions euros and it will be constructed with the money of one of the main shareholders of the club. When the training center will completed will be delivered to the club.


----------



## memoboy

that is "estadio internacional monterrey"....watch this link...
http://www.estadiointernacionalmonterrey.com/
i think that its a copy clip, like KONSTANTINOUPOLIS says.


----------



## masterpaul

So any supporter club memeber is willing to leak the video?


----------



## bing222

Any webcams


----------



## plasticterminator

www.sercan.de said:


> BTW, is it possible to expand Karasaiki (?) ?


No its not possible this has been discussed previously although its a good point because when the new pao stadium is finished and if aek is ever finished then olimpiacos will have 12-20, less capacity than its nearest rivals which is not good from their point of view either comercially or simple bragging rights. However the Kariaskaki regardless of size is a very nice facility in an excellent location and if i were an olimpiacos fan i would be very happy that was my home stadium.


----------



## masterpaul

Its possible by lowering the pitch, and adding a few rows, towards the pitch.


----------



## plasticterminator

masterpaul said:


> Its possible by lowering the pitch, and adding a few rows, towards the pitch.


A maximum expansion of 4k for an outlay of around 5m dollars. And by doing this it removes the safety aspect incorporated to stop fans encroaching onto pitch (the raised perimeter wall) which would happen every 2 minutes in greece. So fences would have to be erected blocking views and reducing the exapnsion! either way you look at it it is neither economically viable or logical.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

edit.


----------



## masterpaul

A remember reading an aticle on the olimpiakos site, saying thay they could expand to about 42 000. 

so thats 9000 extra seats, which is not bad, this also matches with my little experiment. U could probably expand it by more by removing a bit of the space in between the seats.


Anyway:










The yellow colour are the added seats.



And some renders:






























The original modal of the stadium was created by fuji


http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=8f79787bde6e05e4f2c8d0290af9c286&prevstart=0


----------



## lpioe

masterpaul said:


> A remember reading an aticle on the olimpiakos site, saying thay they could expand to about 42 000.
> 
> so thats 9000 extra seats, which is not bad, this also matches with my little experiment. U could probably expand it by more by removing a bit of the space in between the seats.
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow colour are the added seats.


Woulnd't some of the added seats be too close to the pitch?
Recommended minimum distance between stands and pitch is 8.5m and 10m behind the goals.


----------



## Zorba

I like the proposal a lot but the only problem is that the stands will be too close to the actual pitch making the possibility of fans running onto the ground very easy (and given how fanatical many OLY supporters are, very likely. However the stadiums looks much bigger and more imposing with these renders.


----------



## masterpaul

the minimum minimum distance between stands and pitch is 6m and 7,5m behind the goals.

in my render the pitch is larger then it sopposed to be. i decided to do a new render with the correct pitch dimensions










distance between stands and pitch:

8.15 m (behind goalpost) and 6.05 m (sideline)




if there really is a problem wth the fans, they could 

a) add a fence(they dont block view if well made)

b) lower the pitch even more, to have a raised perimeter wall just like you have in karaskaki now (without ruining sightlines)


----------



## JYDA

Are the minimum distances from the pitch a FIFA rule?


----------



## www.sercan.de

What about a 2nd tier?

@JYDA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=715478


----------



## Yrmom247

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> As i said yesterday i am not going to be involved in a discussion which is based on generalizations and hypothesis. It's a vicious circle, and i suggest to the other Hellenes to do same too.
> 
> =====================
> 
> Ethnikos 22/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *makis* (/www.gate14.gr/forum)


This is just awful. This is an was an Olympic venue. There is trash everywhere! I don't understand why aoc didn't design it to be temporary stadium. Every Olympic venue should be treated with respect doesn't mater where it is or what it is.


----------



## Yrmom247

masterpaul said:


> This is a spaceshipy design but its not aeks. Not gonna be built because it got 2nd place in the competition in Wroclaw, mainly because it was to expensive.
> 
> 
> Now a quick edit, if this was aeks stadium:


 GORGEOUS.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Yrmom247 said:


> This is just awful. This is an was an Olympic venue. There is trash everywhere! I don't understand why aoc didn't design it to be temporary stadium.


Huh? These images are 3 months old. This are the latest.



> Ethnikos - new exterior graphic and new stand (u/c)
> 
> 3/10/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/10/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17/10/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all photos by *makis* (www.gate14.gr/forum)


And even in these 3 months old images you quoted whats so awful about them?


----------



## Yrmom247

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Huh? These images are 3 months old. This are the latest.
> 
> 
> And even in these 3 months old images you quoted whats so awful about them?


 It doesn't matter how old it is. Its extremely disrespectful. Although it does make me very happy that something is finally being done about it after more than four years after the Olympics.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Yrmom247 said:


> It doesn't matter how old it is. Its extremely disrespectful. Although it does make me very happy that something is FINALLY being done about it after more than four years after the Olympics.


What you are talking about? You saw 5 sachets flown in earth and you start yelling that is awful and disrespectful. What is disrespectful?


----------



## Yrmom247

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> What you are talking about? You saw 5 sachets flown in earth and you start yelling that is awful and disrespectful. What is disrespectful?


 Lol if you can't see all the trash then you aren't looking close enough or need to get a bigger monitor. Can you not see all the trash in second picture towards the bottom? Could they not hire maintenance staff? I'm not arguing about this. It's merely my opinion. And most likely the opinion of the IOC but theres nothing they can do about it except not award another Olympics to Athens in this century. By the way when is trashing something not disrespectful? I LOVED Athens 2004. It had an excellent mixture of old and modern Olympiad.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Yrmom247 said:


> Lol if you can't see *all the trash* then you aren't looking close enough or need to get a bigger monitor. I'm not arguing about this. It's merely my opinion. *And most likely the opinion of the IOC* but theres nothing they can do about it except* not award another olympics to Athens*.


lol 









a 3 months old photo showing 5 sachets flown in earth in a venue which is in better shape than it was in Olympics (new tiers, new exterior facelift) and a guy yelling from Florida that its awful and that IOC should never give the Olympics to Athens again.
Talking about empathy.


----------



## systema magicum

I have to admit that you care so much for the current condition of the former Olympic venues… really very touching.I want to cry....:goodnight


----------



## Yrmom247

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> lol
> 
> 
> a 3 months old photo showing 5 sachets flown in earth in a venue which is in better shape that it was in Olympics (new tiers, new exterior facelift) and a guy yelling from Florida that its awful and that IOC should never give the Olympics to Athens again.
> Talking about empathy.


 You're putting words in my mouth. I never said that Athens should never be awarded the olympics i said "And most likely the opinion of the IOC but theres nothing they can do about it except not award another Olympics to Athens in this century" (I would love for Athens to host the 200th by the way.) Theres also chairs just laying around where ever one upside down on a block of cement and something laying on its side that looks like damp cigar. I'm guessing a large roll of protective paper. Also things strew against the fence. And once again I'm not talking about now I'm talking about when those pictures where taken and the length of time it took for any action to be taken toward the issue. Four years. What I'm saying about the past four years is once again my opinion. There's no need for arguing. It's useless. You're not going to change my way of thinking. I have already expressed my joy for the renovation. Good day to you.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Yrmom247 said:


> You're putting words in my mouth. Theres also chairs just laying around where ever one upside down on a block of cement and something laying on its side that looks like damp cigar. And once again I'm not talking about now I'm talking about when those pictures where taken and the length of time it took for any action to be taken towards making it better. Four years. I have already expressed my joy for the renovation. What I'm saying about the past four years is once again my opinion. There's no need for arguing. It's useless. You're not going to change my way of thinking. Good day to you.


I am not putting words in your mouth, this is your opinion and i am fine with that, good day to you too


----------



## Bobby3

I think the converted stadium was a great use of space. Congrats to Ethnikos.


----------



## Zorba

Good use of the venue. It is probably one of the better stadia in the Greek second divison right now. I was talking to a guy who works for Ethnikos and he told me that the new grass is top quality along with the facilities of the stadium (which is only 4 years old). 

It would be a good idea for small Athens teams in the area (Kallithea, even Ionikos) to use this stadium instead of their own if they get moved to the first division.


----------



## masterpaul

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=bd2d2b0abe6444c36888f4c678545d89&prevstart=0

Ive updated the modal of larisas future stadium (to the final verson)

Kostantinouplois:

Wasnt the design of aek stadiums sopposed to be released already?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

masterpaul said:


> Kostantinouplois:
> 
> Wasnt the design of aek stadiums sopposed to be released already?


According to "Exedra" newspaper yes.


----------



## Details

Gorgeous :drool::








*flickr©delos7*


----------



## JimB

Details said:


> Gorgeous :drool::


....but a terrible stadium for football, you must admit.

I'm so glad that Greece is building / has built some proper football stadiums.


----------



## pilotos

Some changes on the plans of the Larisa FC (AEL) new stadium, the stadium will be U/C in less than 2 months.


----------



## JimB

pilotos said:


> Some changes on the plans of the Larisa FC (AEL) new stadium, the stadium will be U/C in less than 2 months.


Really interesting design.

I quite like it, apart from the shadows. Why has the roof been designed to stretch so far over the pitch?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ Propably to provide extra shade and extra protection from the sun during summer time.


----------



## Zorba

I don't think OAKA is as bad of a place to watch football matches as people make it out to be. I have been to three matches there and the view is quite good, especially from the upper tier. I guess the problems in sightlines a big factor in the front 5 rows. Other than that its not a bad venue for football.


----------



## JimB

Zorba said:


> I don't think OAKA is as bad of a place to watch football matches as people make it out to be. I have been to three matches there and the view is quite good, especially from the upper tier. I guess the problems in sightlines a big factor in the front 5 rows. Other than that its not a bad venue for football.


There's nothing wrong with the sight lines and the stadium is an excellent venue for athletics. And, of course, Calatrava's roof is beautiful.

What makes this a poor stadium for football (like every athletics stadium) is the distance between the stands and the pitch - even if you're sitting in the very front row:










The nearest spectator on the halfway line (traditionally the best seats) is 25-30 metres from the touchline and those at the back of the lower tier are more than 50 metres from the touchline. The far side of the pitch is therefore some 120 metres away.

The distance is just as bad (or worse) at either end of the stadium. The far end of the pitch from the back of the lower tier is some 160 metres away.

That's no way to watch a football match.

Now compare to this:










Honestly......where would you rather watch a game of football?


----------



## Demetrius

Having myself seen football matches in OAKA on quite a few occasions and from different tiers & levels, I must admit that OAKA has some really miserable viewing angles from the lowest rows of the bottom tier, because as one friend pointed out, it was designed primarily as an athletics' stadium. The distance between the stand & the pitch is big, but when the stadium hosts more than 30k spectators and fuerthermore when it is packed to capacity (before 2004 cap. could reach 80k) the atmosphere can be unique. It is not a bad venue for football alltogether, not worst than i.e. Berlin Olympic, or Roma Olimpico and the upper tier has some really perfect vewing angles for football!


----------



## JimB

Demetrius said:


> Having myself seen football matches in OAKA on quite a few occasions and from different tiers & levels, I must admit that OAKA has some really miserable viewing angles from the lowest rows of the bottom tier, because as one friend pointed out, it was designed primarily as an athletics' stadium.


Precisely!



> The distance between the stand & the pitch is big, but when the stadium hosts more than 30k spectators and fuerthermore when it is packed to capacity (before 2004 cap. could reach 80k) *the atmosphere can be unique*.


But that's not because of the stadium. It's because Greek fans are very passionate and loud. Imagine 80K Greek fans packed into a stadium like the Allianz Arena, with steep tiers that are tight to the pitch. Now that would really be something!!



> It is not a bad venue for football alltogether, not worst than i.e. Berlin Olympic, or Roma Olimpico and the upper tier has some really perfect vewing angles for football!


Agreed. It's no worse than any other athletics stadium for watching football. It's just that the design and dimension requirements for athletics and football do not mix well.


----------



## Giorgio

So your trying to argue that an athletics stadium is worse to watch football than a football stadium? Why bother! :crazy:


----------



## JimB

Giorgio said:


> So your trying to argue that an athletics stadium is worse to watch football than a football stadium? Why bother! :crazy:


Erm....try reading the rest of the thread before sticking your oar in!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

I agree with JimB, OAKA just like SEF are beautiful buildings for watching athletics but not for football and basketball. I have been to both of them and i didn't like the view to the pitch. Speaking about SEF i hope the rumors that the new basketball indoor hall of Olympiakos will have capacity 15-20k seats to come true. I prefer 20k


----------



## Zorba

@JimB: I wasn't arguing that OAKA is an ideal venue to watch a football match. And certainly wasn't comparing it to somewhere like Allianz arena. However, what I wanted to point out is that at least from the upper tier of the stadium you do have quite a good view of the match. Compared to other athletics stadiums (Delle Alpi, Olimpico, Ataturk, Luzniky,etc...) I think OAKA has quite good sightlines.


----------



## JimB

Zorba said:


> @JimB: I wasn't arguing that OAKA is an ideal venue to watch a football match. And certainly wasn't comparing it to somewhere like Allianz arena. However, what I wanted to point out is that at least from the upper tier of the stadium you do have quite a good view of the match. Compared to other athletics stadiums (Delle Alpi, Olimpico, Ataturk, Luzniky,etc...) I think OAKA has quite good sightlines.


Okay. Fair enough!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Zorba said:


> @(Delle Alpi, Olimpico, Ataturk, Luzniky,etc...) I think OAKA has quite good sightlines.



http://img168.exs.cx/img168/6117/atatrkolimpiyat151os.jpg
http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/news/192555.jpg


----------



## Kuvvaci

Zorba said:


> Compared to other athletics stadiums (Delle Alpi, Olimpico, Ataturk, Luzniky,etc...) I think OAKA has quite good sightlines.


OAKA is one of afew the bests in Europe at the moment, even if it is with details (with Munich Olympics and Stade de France). Jim is wrong in some ways as you said. Athletics stadiums are another cathagory and they are multi purpose stadiums. Comparing football stadiums to athltics stadiums is wrong.


----------



## www.sercan.de

how big (m²) will be thenew AEK complex?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

You mean the training center? 70 acres and cost 20 millions euros.


----------



## www.sercan.de

283.281,11m²
Wow thats a lot.
I think its bigger than Milan or Real's one.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Yes it will be really big, PAOK's will be very big too.


----------



## www.sercan.de

and how big? 
any infos about PAO and Olym?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Let's make a summary:

PAOK - new training center U/C, 75 acres

AEK - new training center U/C, 70 acres

Panathinaikos - training center "Paiania", 70 acres

Olympiacos - training center "Redi", :dunno:

Panionios - new training center completed few months ago, 40 acres


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Speaking about Olympiacos training center, in this photo










it's the area where Olympiacos build his center few years ago. The interesting part is that in the photo there also an old stadion. They are the first rows of the stadion where 4 decades ago Olympiakos was starting to build. Capacity? 120.000 seats !!!










www.stadia.gr


----------



## www.sercan.de

120k seats or 120,000 capacity?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Good question, most probably 120k capacity.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

The "Home of Volleyball and indoor Track & Field" - a very nice multiuse hall located in Paiania Attiki (or Attica), was built couple years ago and host volleyball and indoor track & field events.





































Images taken from the magazine of "Ελληνικές Κατασκευές" (www.ellkat.gr)


----------



## likasz

Since Saturday will be Final Four of the CEV CUP in OAKA indoor hall.For me it's madness to organize CEV CUP FF in a such a big hall.I can bet that there is no chances to sold out the whole hall even in the final match.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Yesterday i heard that so far has been sold 8.000 tickets.


----------



## ReiAyanami

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> I remember that the Hellenic basketball federation wanted to bid in one of the Eurobasket 2013 or Mundobasket 20014. If i remember correct couple months ago they had choose the Eurobasket 2013.
> 
> From the indoor halls ReiAyanami has posted, "Faliron" is under the process to be converted in to congress center. "Galatsi" opens next year as shopping center. "Ano Liosia" is under the process to be converted in to musical academy (or something like that).
> 
> Possible candidates halls:
> 
> OAKA
> SEF
> Pylaia (PAOK)
> New Aris hall (starting 2010-11, cap. 10k seats)
> New PAO hall (starting 2011, minimum cap. 10k seats)
> New OSFP hall (starting unknown, according to rumors cap. 12k - 20k seats)


Its from Eurobasket 2013 bids thread. Do we have any renderings? I searched all the thread here and couldn't find any.


----------



## ReiAyanami

Its AlL gUUd said:


> ok, i think i should've emphasised the other olympic venues which lie empty in Athens and maybe not the main stadium in itself. However in Athens it is an existing stadium so i guess we can't say it was built without a future in mind since it was there before the games, whereas in Beijing its a brand new stadium without any well thought out plan of use for the future.


Can you please make a research and tell me what Olympic venue lies unused in Athens as we speak? Unless you know what you are talking, don't make stupid comments. British love to criticize Greece and the Olympics, but Athens Olympic heritage transformed the city and is one of the very few Olympic games that saw so good use of the infrastructure after the games. Few examples :

Attica highway
Metro expansions
Olympic center in OAKA (just the basketball/football games keep it busy all week) The Olympic stadium is so over-used, sometimes 2 matches per week, both Panathinaikos and AEK are bitching to build their own and finally get rid of the rent.
The press center is a mall now (Golden Hall)
Even the baseball stadium is converted to a football one and given to Ethnicos FC.

So I'm wondering what will Beijing's stadium will do.
Even if they convert it to something else, like a mall (lol), they won't get away without a global criticism. Lets just hope they won't demolish it or sth.


----------



## likasz

OAKA indoor hall is amazing.Acoustic is fantastic!Today's atmosphere on stands was amazing.Even via internet it sounds just amazing.So tomorrow full-house?


----------



## Mo Rush

ReiAyanami said:


> Can you please make a research and tell me what Olympic venue lies unused in Athens as we speak?


They were unused for a while though.

Please provide images of all the venues in use.
I believe that they are in use but I don't understand how the BBC could produce a news insert as recent as last year showing some venues still locked up.


----------



## ReiAyanami

You were today there? PAO is in Euro volley final?


----------



## likasz

I was watching in the internet.Yes PAO is in the final of the CEV CUP after amazing semi-final.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

ReiAyanami said:


> Its from Eurobasket 2013 bids thread. Do we have any renderings? I searched all the thread here and couldn't find any.


Unfortunately not.



likasz said:



> OAKA indoor hall is amazing.Acoustic is fantastic!Today's atmosphere on stands was amazing.Even via internet it sounds just amazing.So tomorrow full-house?


Probably yes. E.A.Patron on the other hand lost today in the semi-final of the Challenge Cup Final-4. There is also Iraklis who is playing in couple weeks in the Final-4 of Champions League.

It was a good day for waterpolo too, Panionios is in the final of Len Trophy.
Congrats to the fans who are following that sports 

Btw if Panathinaikos win the trophy tomorrow it will be his 500th title in all sports.


----------



## ReiAyanami

Mo Rush said:


> They were unused for a while though.
> 
> Please provide images of all the venues in use.
> I believe that they are in use but I don't understand how the BBC could produce a news insert as recent as last year showing some venues still locked up.





The fact that some venue were idle until the decision for reconstructions and the resulting work that finished last year is true. What is also true is the fact that BBC is notorious for bad timings and biased reports not only against Greece but many non-commonwealth countries, especially in Med and Asia. And I'm sure the situation in China is not as bad as it is described by the station.

But 9 months of dereliction of the main stadium is what we talk here and I told you that Athens is a shiny example of white-elephant avoidance, unlike most modern Olympics. And the simple fact that London 2012 makes its stadium out of lego bricks to dismantle it afterward is proof of admittance of their inability to avoid a "white elephant". I don't say that it is necessarily bad, I say its sad to see Bird's nest 9 months old and 9 months minus 2 weeks idle.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Guys please don't start again about the used or not used venues, its getting ridiculous hno: I mean for how long we will discuss this subject, 10? 20 years? Its 2009, passed 5 years already.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

A photo from the today game


----------



## ReiAyanami

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Guys please don't start again about the used or not used venues, its getting ridiculous hno: I mean for how long we will discuss this subject, 10? 20 years? Its 2009, passed 5 years already.


A mod brought the discussion here from another topic mate, can't help you.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Couple more photos from yesterday





































www.sport24.gr

The Final starts in about 2,30 hours, 16:30 (Local Time).


----------



## www.sercan.de

Whch Final Four is this?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

CEV Cup Final-4


----------



## Kuvvaci

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> A photo from the today game


do they burn flame at the indoor hall?:sly:


----------



## likasz

yes today they did it again

Maybe it was no full house but 15.000 people on the final match of 2nd important volleyball's cup sounds very good


----------



## mykonos77

Kuvvaci said:


> do they burn flame at the indoor hall?:sly:


There was a big fire outside, PAO fans met some Originals going to the Levadiakos game, result, fire!


----------



## Mo Rush

ReiAyanami said:


> Athens is a shiny example of white-elephant avoidance, unlike most modern Olympics.


Are you serious? They had no choice really but to find some use for venues.

Some cities just prefer making those decision before hand.


----------



## likasz

Security agents should not admit to this.Maybe it looked very impressive but it was stupid too.I know that Gate 13 are fanatics but they often replant.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Some images of SEF from yesterday game between Olympiacos and Real Madrid for the Euroleague Playoffs.


----------



## ReiAyanami

2 Greek teams in Euroliga final four!:banana::banana:


----------



## likasz

^^it's a long way to Final 4 in Berlin for Greek teams as for every team in play-offs


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ True that


----------



## Zorba

I was at the OLY-Real game. I was surprised that the view at SEF is actually as good as it is. When you see how far the stands behind the basket are from the floor it gives the impression that it is very far away. The view is quite good though from all parts of the venue. 

Are Olympiakos really going through with the new arena? I can't imagine them leaving SEF. So many sports clubs of the team (weight lifting, ping pong, wrestling, etc...) play there in the smaller gyms inside SEF. The new arena would have to have space for this as well.


----------



## ReiAyanami

I write this in english cause its a world forum..
Can sb tell me if OAKA is open for visits on Sundays? In the website they have info/tel only for organized tours.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ :dunno: send them an e-mail, it might help.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

City of Karditsa - new indoor hall

A year ago was signed the convention of manufacture, the status of this project although i google it is unknown to me.

Capacity: 4.138 seats









































































www.bobotis.gr
www.karditsa-city.gr
www.bkk.gr


----------



## ReiAyanami

Is there any progress ?:dunno:


----------



## plasticterminator

No my friend you misunderstand its not to do with maintenance, its to do with when the field is being used in a game if its raining the conditions will be different in different areas of the field which will be ridiculous don't you agree?


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

plasticterminator said:


> No my friend you misunderstand its not to do with maintenance, its to do with when the field is being used in a game if its raining the conditions will be different in different areas of the field which will be ridiculous don't you agree?


You do realize that these types of partially covered stadiums exist all over the world for various types of sports, eh? I've seen baseball, football (American), and football (European) stadiums that have parts of the grass covered while others are not.


----------



## plasticterminator

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> You do realize that these types of partially covered stadiums exist all over the world for various types of sports, eh? I've seen baseball, football (American), and football (European) stadiums that have parts of the grass covered while others are not.



Please show me an example where the a roof (fixed unit) extends 18.5m on to the playing surface on all four sides.

Please tell me that a playing surface characteristics will perform in a uniform way during rain in such a stadium.

There are a number of stadia where the roof extends over playing surface by 5-6m maximum such as Millennium (retractable roof) as just one example


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Larissa - 25/5



















www.sportlarissa.gr


----------



## plasticterminator

Looks like leafs fanatic has gone on holiday or can't come up with an answer, thought not.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

The premeditation of the new stadion + shopping center of Iraklis F.C






























> Η BLUEARENA σας παρουσιάζει το πρώτο δείγμα της σπουδαίας δουλειάς που γίνεται στη Φλωρεντία για το παλάτι του Ηρακλή. Η μακέτα που παρουσιάστηκε πριν από λίγες ώρες στους ανθρώπους του Ερασιτέχνη από την ομάδα τους Μπάμπη Καρακάση, Μενέλαο Βαρβέρη και τους δύο Ιταλούς αρχιτέκτονες, Οράσιο Μιρόρι και Τομάζο Βερλούτσο, που ταξίδεψαν στη Θεσσαλονίκη, αφορά ένα μικρό μόνο κομμάτι του γηπέδου.
> 
> «Αυτό είναι περίπου το 20% του συνολικού γηπέδου», δήλωσε στη BLUEARENA ο κ. Καρακάσης και ξεκαθάρισε ότι η τελική μακέτα, με όλες τις παρεμβάσεις που θα γίνουν και από την πλευρά του Ερασιτέχνη, θα παρουσιαστεί αρχές Αυγούστου. «Παραμένουμε σταθεροί σε αυτό που λέγαμε εξαρχής, όσον αφορά τη χωρητικότητα. Μιλάμε για ένα γήπεδο με μίνιμουμ χωρητικότητα τις 22.000 θέσεις, το οποίο λόγω του εδάφους, μπορεί να αυξηθεί μέχρι τις 30.000. Όλες οι θέσεις θα είναι κάτω από σκέπαστρο».
> 
> Από τη συνάντηση που πραγματοποιήθηκε στα γραφεία του Ερασιτέχνη, διαπιστώθηκε ότι όλα κυλούν βάσει του αρχικού χρονοδιαγράμματος. Κάτι που σημαίνει ότι μέσα στον Αύγουστο θα είναι έτοιμη η ολοκληρωμένη μακέτα του γηπέδου και μέσα στο φθινόπωρο θα διενεργηθεί ο διεθνής διαγωνισμός για να επιλεγεί η εταιρία που θα κατασκευάσει ένα έργο που αποτελεί όνειρο δεκάτων ετών για τους φίλους του Ηρακλή.


- Capacity: 22.000 seats [expandable to 30.000 seats (by adding a 2nd tier)]
- August: the final study
- 2010: Construction starts

www.megapress.gr
www.bluearena.gr


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Larissa - 31/5















www.ael1964.gr
*tseporo88* (www.youtube.com)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

23/6 





























scroll -->































































photos by *kouter* (www.stadia.gr)


----------



## Carrerra

A concert in celebration of new football stadium? That's quite impressive ㅋㅋ


----------



## plasticterminator

Carrerra said:


> A concert in celebration of new football stadium? That's quite impressive ㅋㅋ


They forgot the stadium!:lol:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Carrerra said:


> A concert in celebration of new football stadium? That's quite impressive ㅋㅋ


Yes, also the president of AEL said that the stadion will be ready next summer kay:


----------



## Maximus1962

I must say, with all due respect, that I don't like this project... sorry. The two main stands along the lenght of the pitch are nice, but the 4 lamp posts are more than weird while I can't understand why the roof of the stand behind the goal curves UP instead of curving down...


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Keep in mind that the stadion has a capacity of only 16.000 people. I find very interesting this big structure for such small capacity.
If this design was for 30.000 seats and above most probably i wouldn't like it.
I don't know how it will turned out when finished and if i like it or not but i believe as a structure will be impressive.

As for the roof, as far i know it has this shape for providing extra shade.


----------



## christos-greece

The new stadium (project) of Larissa looks really great...



>


When they expect to finish this stadium?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38785070&postcount=851


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Panthrakikos Komotini - new stand 









































































*Komotineos* (www.stadia.gr)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

AEK Athens - new training center



























































































www.aek365.gr


----------



## likasz

According to this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marfin_Stadium article from Wikipedia, Panatha is going to built 2 indoor arenas near new stadium.

My question is why?They have arena with 19,000 seats.


----------



## ReiAyanami

^^Probably cause OAKA is owned by the state. Why AEK wants a new stadium, even though they play in the 5 star OAKA Olympic? I heard the same goes for Olympiakos and their home ground SEF. But they won't leave any time soon either.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

@ likasz, as ReiAyanami said, OAKA Indoor Hall, SEF, Aleaxandrion, all belong to the state. PAO, OSFP, Aris already said they want to build their own indoor halls. As for the the capacities:

Aris - 10k (official statement) 
OSFP - 12K minimum (rumors)

As for PAO:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17358948&postcount=206
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17359055&postcount=208
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21187420&postcount=239
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22681114&postcount=264
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27347184&postcount=312
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27348350&postcount=313


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Panserraikos Serres - new sport complex

From the official website of the team:



> Tuesday, 07 July 2009 14:23
> 
> Ξεκινάνε τα έργα στην περιοχή του δήμου Λευκώνα όπου θα κτιστεί το νέο "σπίτι" των λιονταριών. Ήδη έχει τοποθετηθεί η σχετική πινακίδα και μέχρι το τέλος του Αυγούστου με αρχές του Σεπτέμβρη θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί το τμήμα με τα βοηθητικά γήπεδα.
> 
> www.panserraikos.eu












- The works began today (07 July)
- Late August/early September the training grounds will be ready 
- Capacity of main stadion: 18k


----------



## touristas22

^^

Indeed, It is said that it will be ready by December 2010. So far they are bang on schedule!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*ΠΑΣ Γιάννινα - Πιο κοντά στο όνειρο*


Sunday, 14 March 2010 20:51

 Όπως σας είχαμε γράψει χθές το απόγευμα από τον πρόεδρο της ΠΑΕ κ. Γιώργο Χριστοβασίλη, *παραδόθηκε *στον πρόεδρο του ερασιτεχνικού σωματείου ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΙΝΑ κ. Χρίστο Τσάγκα η *έκθεση *δημιουργίας του *Νέου αθλητικού κέντρου του ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΙΝΑ.*
Η τεχνική έκθεση για το νέο γήπεδο του ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΙΝΑ στο παλιό αεροδρόμιο του Κατσικά ολοκληρώθηκε και αναμένεται να προχωρήσουν οι διαδικασίες για το μεγάλο εγχείρημα. Σήμερα σας παρουσιάζουμε περιληπτικά ένα μέρος της έκθεσης αυτής καθώς και την *μακέτα *του νέου αθλητικού κέντρου του ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΙΝΑ
Το αθλητικό κέντρο θα περιλαμβάνει χώρους αθλητικών δραστηριοτήτων - *γήπεδο *ποδοσφαίρου και *προπονητικό *κέντρο - με τις προβλεπόμενες αθλητικές, συνοδευτικές και εμπορικές χρήσεις, αθλητικό *πάρκο*, *υδάτινο *πάρκο, *green park* (οικολογικό πάρκο), χώρους *στάθμευσης*, καθώς και χώρους για *πολιτιστικό *δρώμενα. Αναλυτικά:

*Γήπεδο Ποδοσφαίρου*
Προτείνεται η κατασκευή γηπέδου ποδοσφαίρου χωρητικότητας *20.000 θεατών* (όλοι καθήμενοι), στεγασμένου και στους τέσσερεις τομείς.

*Χρήσεις Γηπέδου Ποδοσφαίρου*
Κύριες αθλητικές δραστηριότητες (65% της συνολικής δόμησης του γηπέδου)
Σύνοδες χρήσεις αθλητικών δραστηριοτήτων (17,5% της συνολικής δόμησης του γηπέδου)
• Χώροι εκπαίδευσης
• Χώροι αναψυχής και εστίασης της αθλητικής ομάδας
• Αθλητικοί ξενώνες
• Εκθεσιακοί χώροι
• Παιδότοποι
• Χώροι μέσων μαζικής ενημέρωσης
*Εμπορικές χρήσεις* (17,5% της συνολικής δόμησης του γηπέδου).
(όπως cafe, εστιατόρια, μαγειρεία, μπουτίκ αθλητικών ειδών, εμπορικά καταστήματα,
συνεδριακό κέντρο, χώροι ψυχαγωγίας και αναψυχής, κλπ).

*Προπονητικό κέντρο*
Το προπονητικό κέντρο περιλαμβάνει *πέντε *γήπεδα ποδοσφαίρου και βοηθητικές κτηριακές εγκαταστάσεις. Ένα από τα γήπεδα ποδοσφαίρου προβλέπεται να είναι στεγασμένο, ενώ σε δύο από αυτά προβλέπονται πυλώνες φωτισμού.

*Δημόσιος χώρος γηπέδου*
Ο δημόσιος χώρος του αθλητικού κέντρου μπορεί να διαχωριστεί σε τέσσερις βασικές ενότητες:

*Αθλητικό πάρκο:* περιλαμβάνει την κατασκευή *3* γηπέδων μίνι ποδοσφαίρου 5X5, 3 υπαίθριων γηπέδων καλαθοσφαίρισης, 3 γηπέδων αντισφαίρισης, χώρων υποδοχής και ανάπαυσης, αναψυκτηρίων, βοηθητικών χώρων, καθώς και τη διαμόρφωση του άμεσου περιβάλλοντα χώρου των παραπάνω εγκαταστάσεων.

*Υδάτινο πάρκο:* περιλαμβάνει κολυμβητική δεξαμενή, ανοιχτούς παιδότοπους, επιφάνειες νερού, εγκατάσταση αναψυκτηρίων, εγκαταστάσεις βοηθητικών χώρων, καθώς και τη διαμόρφωση του άμεσου περιβάλλοντα χώρου των παραπάνω εγκαταστάσεων.

*Green Park* - πράσινο - οικολογικό πάρκο: περιλαμβάνει χώρους πρασίνου με χαμηλή και ψηλή φύτευση, θεματικούς κήπους, πλατείες, χώρους υπαίθριων εκθέσεων, καθώς και τη διαμόρφωση του άμεσου περιβάλλοντα χώρου των παραπάνω εγκαταστάσεων.

========================================================

*PAS Giannina - Closer to the dream*

Proposal for a new stadion for the football team.
Capacity: 20k seats

Renders:



















http://fcpasgiannina.gr/articles/1/pio_konta_sto_oneiro


----------



## PAO13

^^ I guess that answers my earlier question. The plans looks really great, I hope it will be build!


----------



## Zorba

Looks beautiful. Hopefully they will come out with some renders of the interior.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ 2nd that

--------------

AEK training center













































































































www.aek365.gr


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

edit


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

More detailed renders of Larisa's new stadion













































































































www.sday.gr


----------



## ReiAyanami

It's a pity they didn't keep the fancy roof in the final plans...


----------



## touristas22

The good thing is that they took the lighting pylons out. I am also disappointed on the roof alternation, despite the fact the roof was looking dodgy due to the fact that it was extending too much into the playing turf. I liked the material of the previous roof - this one looks cheap - ish...

I would also like if they would close the sides of the stands with either glass or panels just like PAS Giannina current big stand.


----------



## Zorba

It seems strange that a team like Larisa with such a big organized supporters group didn't plan the stadium with more seating behind the net, at least on the side the organized fans will sit. The end's seem to small for a club with the base of AEL. Other than that the stadium is very nice, and I especially like the exterior.


----------



## touristas22

^^

That is true. But do not worry too much because I think that the management of the team is serious and very capable. I think that if the team establish it self in the super league, they will definitely expand the capacity. The first places I think that they would expand is the stands behind the goal posts.

Also check out the official site. They have a good overview picture from above. Pleas follow the link: http://www.ael1964.gr/inside.asp?lang=el&pid=2&sel=5


----------



## ReiAyanami

It is the classic British stadium design we see the last years. The small stands can be expanded to the same height as the big ones, cap can easily rise to 30k + since this is a design feature.


----------



## touristas22

Although I would not mind to see double tiers behind the posts!! I think it is possible because Larisa FC did a great thing; they secured enough space around the football ground. This enables them to make various plans regarding the future development of the stadium.


----------



## ReiAyanami

http://www.ael1964.gr/

19/3/10


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ Thanks

--------------------------------

Thanks to *ael* for posting the following photos on stadia.gr

18/3 [photos by *adis* (www.larissafc.com)]























































---------------------------------------------------------------

19/3 (www.ael1964.gr)





































=================================================

23/3 [photos by *adis* (www.larissafc.com)]


----------



## ReiAyanami

The upper half of the tiers is going to be made out of steel? And what's that next to the indoor hall again?


----------



## touristas22

The one near the Bball court is going to be commercial use space, If I am not mistaken.


----------



## PAO13

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> P
> Ethnikos - 8/09


I saw some highlights from this stadium yesterday, and i was surprised to see that there has been no progress on this stand since august. What happend? 

Interestingly enough this stadum will also host the all-star game on wednesday.


----------



## _doc_

Zorba said:


> It seems strange that a team like Larisa with such a big organized supporters group didn't plan the stadium with more seating behind the net, at least on the side the organized fans will sit. The end's seem to small for a club with the base of AEL. Other than that the stadium is very nice, and I especially like the exterior.


...they can put terraces instead of plastic seats behind one end at least...The capacity will be almost double this way...One way or another they are not going to sit down:cheers:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

PAO13 said:


> I saw some highlights from this stadium yesterday, and i was surprised to see that there has been no progress on this stand since august. What happend?


:dunno:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Larisa - 1/4





































www.ael1964.gr


----------



## Kuvvaci

it looks nice. but why dont you open a threadjust for thisstadium. i think it deserves...


----------



## Zorba

^^
I think that the stadium needs to be at least 30k in capacity to get its own thread....


----------



## ReiAyanami

Larissa 15/4/10 http://www.ael1964.gr/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Thanks, on higher resolution














































www.ael1964.gr


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Ο Θρύλος αποκτά κολυμβητήριο*

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΦΑΣΟΥΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΥΓΓΕΛΙΔΗΣ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ «ΠΑΛΑΤΙ» ΤΟΥ «ΑΥΤΟΚΡΑΤΟΡΑ»…

Το όνειρο έγινε πραγματικότητα… Ο παντοκράτορας του ελληνικού υγρού στίβου αποκτά το δικό του σπίτι επιτέλους. Μετά από μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα διαπραγματεύσεων, ο Δήμαρχος Πειραιά, Παναγιώτης Φασούλας, ήταν αυτός που έλυσε τον γόρδιο δεσμό και έδωσε την λύση καθώς σε συνέντευξη Τύπου που παρατέθηκε το μεσημέρι της Δευτέρας ανακοινώθηκε, παρουσία του προέδρου του Ερασιτέχνη Ολυμπιακού, Γιάννη Συγγελίδη, η παραχώρηση της έκτασης στο Δελφινάριο για πενήντα χρόνια προκειμένου οι ερυθρόλευκοι εκεί να κατασκευάσουν το δικό τους κολυμβητήριο χωρητικότητας 7.000 ατόμων…















http://www.rednews.gr/polo.aspx?nid=195&cid=n

====================================================

In a press conference couple days ago the mayor of Piraeus and the president of Olympiakos A.C announced that a new swimming pool will be built for the water polo team in an area close to S.E.F (the basketball "home" of Olympiakos).
The capacity of the swimming pool will be 7.000 seats.


----------



## touristas22

Konstantinoupolis, thank you again for the information you provide almost exclusively in this thread. I am really happy to hear about the Olympiakos' W.P new facilities. I hope though that they will include options of expanding the capacity in the future. I know that it might not be the most popular sport but Olympiakos and Ethnikos really deserve the most prestigious facilities IMO.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Να είσαι καλά tourista

------------------------------------
------------------------------------

*Σε σχήμα καραβιού το στολίδι! *

Επιμέλεια: Παναγιώτης Δαλαταριώφ
Δημοσίευση: 20 Απριλίου 2010 21:02

Το νέο Κολυμβητήριο, που θα στεγάσει τον Ολυμπιακό, θα έχει σχήμα καραβιού (σχετική φωτό). Η παρουσίαση της μακέτας έγινε κατά τη διάρκεια του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου του Ερασιτέχνη Ολυμπιακού, που πραγματοποιήθηκε το απόγευμα της Τρίτης (20/4) στα γραφεία του πειραϊκού συλλόγου, στην Πλατεία Αλεξάνδρας. Θα ακολουθήσουν αργότερα και βίντεο. Μείνετε συντονισμένοι...

Tο απόγευμα της Τρίτης (20/4) πραγματοποιήθηκε το Συμβούλιο του Ερασιτέχνη Ολυμπιακού, στα γραφεία του πειραϊκού συλλόγου στην Πλατεία Αλεξάνδρας, παρουσία του προέδρου Γιάννη Συγγελίδη και του Δημάρχου Πειραιά, Παναγιώτη Φασούλα. 

Οι δύο άντρες ανακοίνωσαν και επίσημα την παραχώρηση του Δελφιναρίου στον χώρο του Μικρολίμανου από τον Δήμο Πειραιά προς τον Ερασιτέχνη Ολυμπιακό για τα επόμενα πενήντα χρόνια. Το *RedPlanet.gr* έδωσε το "παρών" στην ιστορική συνεδρίαση. 

*Φασούλας: "Τέλος στην αδικία του Ολυμπιακού"* 

Παρουσία του Δημάρχου Πειραιά, Παναγιώτη Φασούλα, συνεδρίασε την Τρίτη (20/4) το διοικητικό συμβούλιο του Ερασιτέχνη Ολυμπιακού, όπου παρουσιάστηκε η συμφωνία για την παραχώρηση από το Δήμο του χώρου στο "Δελφινάριο", προκειμένου να κατασκευαστεί εκεί το νέο Κολυμβητήριο του συλλόγου. Για ιστορική συνεδρίαση έκανε λόγο ο πρόεδρος των "ερυθρολεύκων", Γιάννης Συγγελίδης, ο οποίος τόνισε ότι επιτέλους ο Ολυμπιακός θα βρει το δικό του "σπίτι" για τα αθλήματα του υγρού στίβου. 

Ο Παναγιώτης Φασούλας παρουσίασε μία πρώτη μελέτη του Δήμου, σύμφωνα με την οποία το Κολυμβητήριο θα έχει σχήμα καραβιού, με ανοιγόμενη οροφή. Υπογράμμισε ότι τη χρηματοδότηση του έργου θα αναλάβει ο Ολυμπιακός, προσθέτοντας ότι περιμένει τη σχετική μελέτη από τους "ερυθρόλευκους", ώστε να φέρει το θέμα στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο. 

"_Ο Ολυμπιακός και ο Πειραιάς είναι έννοιες ταυτόσημες. Πρέπει να βάλουμε τέλος στην ιστορική αδικία που υφίσταται ο Ολυμπιακός, να μην έχει έδρα για τα αθλήματα του υγρού στίβου_", τόνισε ο Δήμαρχος Πειραιά, για να επαναλάβει στη συνέχεια ότι "_... ο χώρος όπου προορίζεται να γίνει το Κολυμβητήριο έχει παραχωρηθεί στο Δήμο κατά χρήση κι εμείς τον παραδίδουμε κατά χρήση στον Ολυμπιακό για 50 χρόνια. Ο χώρος αυτή τη στιγμή χρησιμοποιείται για 2-3 μήνες το χρόνο (σ.σ. ως θέατρο) και το υπόλοιπο διάστημα είναι τόπος παραβατικών συμπεριφορών_". 

Ο κ. Φασούλας υπογράμμισε ότι "_...δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που να μη θέλει το Κολυμβητήριο_", εξέφρασε την πεποίθηση ότι οι εργασίες μπορούν να ξεκινήσουν ακόμη και μέσα στο καλοκαίρι, ενώ αναφερόμενος στις αντιδράσεις που υπήρξαν επισήμανε: "_Η πρωτοβουλία μας ενόχλησε πολύ κόσμο. Βγήκαν οι γνωστοί λασπολόγοι και άρχισαν τις επιθέσεις και τους ψιθύρους. Αυτές οι συμπεριφορές δεν πρόκειται να μας φοβίσουν_". Απαντώντας σε ερωτήσεις δημοσιογράφων, ανέφερε ότι η κατασκευή του Κολυμβητηρίου από τον Ολυμπιακό αποτελεί επένδυση για την πόλη του Πειραιά, αφού θα είναι ένας χώρος άθλησης για τα παιδιά, ενώ είπε ακόμη ότι τις επόμενες ημέρες θα πρέπει να υπάρξει ραντεβού με τη Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού και τον αρμόδιο Υπουργό, ώστε να υπογραφεί η προγραμματική σύμβαση του έργου. 

Επιφυλάξεις για την πρόταση κατέθεσε ο αντινομάρχης Πειραιά, Λάζαρος Αλεξανδρίδης, ο οποίος παρέστη στη συνεδρίαση εκπροσωπώντας το Νομάρχη, Γιάννη Μίχα. Αφού εκδήλωσε τη δυσαρέσκεια της Νομαρχίας, για το γεγονός ότι πληροφορήθηκε το θέμα από τα ΜΜΕ, έκανε λόγο για μία καταρχήν σωστή πρόταση, εκφράζοντας όμως τον προβληματισμό του για κάποια θέματα. Στάθηκε ιδιαίτερα στην αναγκαιότητα, όπως είπε, να διατηρήσει ο Δήμος τη διαχείριση του κολυμβητηρίου, στη διασφάλιση του δημόσιου χαρακτήρα του χώρου, ώστε να αποτελέσει χώρο άθλησης για όλους, αλλά και στην εξυπηρέτηση όλων των σωματείων του Πειραιά. "_Το γήπεδο Καραϊσκάκη δεν ανήκει στον Ολυμπιακό, είναι μία ιδιωτική επιχείρηση. Αυτό θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε στην περίπτωση του Κολυμβητηρίου_", κατέληξε ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης, εκφράζοντας την αντίθεσή του σε ενδεχόμενη παραχώρηση του χώρου σε επιχειρηματίες. 

*Συγγελίδης: "Σε ένα χρόνο μπορεί να ολοκληρωθεί"* 

Ο Γιάννης Συγγελίδης, σε δηλώσεις του μετά το πέρας της συνεδρίασης, τόνισε: "_Πάμε βήμα-βήμα. Ο ερασιτέχνης Ολυμπιακός θα κάνει τι απαραίτητες μελέτες και θα δούμε πώς θα χρηματοδοτηθεί το έργο. Πιστεύω ότι σε ένα χρόνο το Κολυμβητήριο μπορεί να ολοκληρωθεί_". Χαρακτήρισε τις αντιδράσεις πολιτικού περιεχομένου και επισήμανε ότι "_... ο Ολυμπιακός είναι υπεράνω πολιτικών παρατάξεων και κοιτάει το συμφέρον του_". Σε ερώτηση για τις οφειλές προς τους αθλητές, ο πρόεδρος των "ερυθρολεύκων" υπογράμμισε: "_Περνάμε δύσκολες εποχές και ο αθλητισμός δεν μπορεί να μείνει ανεπηρέαστος από τη γενικότερη κρίση. Οι αθλητές πρέπει να κάνουν υπομονή και να έχουν εμπιστοσύνη στη διοίκηση_", για να καταλήξει λέγοντας με νόημα: "_Για να κατασκευαστεί το Κολυμβητήριο, πρέπει να κάνουν όλοι θυσίες_". 

Να σημειωθεί ότι, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, μέσα στην εβδομάδα πρόκειται να καταβληθεί μέρος των οφειλών στους πολίστες του Ολυμπιακού, οι οποίοι παραμένουν απλήρωτοι εδώ και ένα εξάμηνο και έχουν προχωρήσει σε αποχή από τις προπονήσεις.

[dailymotion]xd0tqh_olympiaco-s-new-stadium-redplanet-g_sport[/dailymotion]

[dailymotion]xd0tuk_olympiaco-s-new-stadium-redplanet-g_sport[/dailymotion]

====================================================

The new swimming pool will be ship shaped and will have sliding roof.










http://www.redplanet.gr/html/ent/436/ent.267436.asp


----------



## ReiAyanami

Right next to sef and karaiskaki, where a theater is now located (?) But haven't they come up with a better render lol


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Yes, as for the render i thing its to early for something more detail

--------------------------------------------------------------------

AEL - 2 videos from the worksite of the new stadion:

Exterior






Interior


----------



## _doc_

Is it planned for Larisa to play there from the coming September?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Piladakis (the president of AEL) said couple days ago that the stadion is scheduled to be completed in November.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*Νέο Αθλητικό Κέντρο Πανιωνίου Γ.Σ.Σ*

1/5/2010

Αρχική παρουσίαση του έργου του νέου Αθλητικού Κέντρου του ΠΓΣΣ στις εκδηλώσεις για την Πρωτομαγιά 
*Μπαίνουμε στην τελική φάση παρουσίασης της προόδου του **project**για το Νέο Αθλητικό Κέντρο του Πανιώνιου ΓΣΣ*, τα σχέδια του οποίου θα αποτελέσουν σημείο αναφοράς της πόλης της Νέας Σμύρνης.


Οι δημότες της Νέας Σμύρνης αλλά και όλοι όσοι επισκεφθούν *το περίπτερο του Ιστορικού* που θα έχει στηθεί στην *Κεντρική Πλατεία* από το *Σάββατο της Πρωτομαγιάς μέχρι τις 9 Μαΐου 2010*, στο πλαίσιο της Έκθεσης Βιβλίου, θα έχουν την ευκαιρία για μια πρώτη γεύση του Νέου Αθλητικού Κέντρου. Η αρχική ενημέρωση στην παρούσα φάση θα περιλαμβάνει βασικές πληροφορίες για τη σημερινή κατάσταση και για τις προδιαγραφές και χρήσεις του νέου γηπέδου.
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα μπορούν να λάβουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες κατά τη *Γενική Συνέλευση του Ερασιτέχνη ΠΓΣΣ τον Μάιο 2010,* ενώ *ανοιχτή παρουσίαση* για το σύνολο της επένδυσης και του έργου θα πραγματοποιηθεί τον *Ιούνιο 2010*.


Ο Πανιώνιος ΓΣΣ με σεβασμό απέναντι στην ιστορία του και τους δεσμούς του με τη Νέα Σμύρνη θεωρεί ότι η πρόοδος του Συλλόγου οφείλει να συμβαδίζει με τη συλλογική ανάπτυξη με γνώμονα την περιβαλλοντική ευαισθησία, την αθλητική άμιλλα και την ανοιχτή πρόσβαση για όλους.

------------------------

*Έντυπο και Video για το Νέο Αθλητικό Κέντρο*

2/5/2010
Kυκλοφόρησε το έντυπο και το video με τα οποία ξεκινά η παρουσίαση του νέου Αθλητικού Κέντρου του Πανιωνίου​ Με το έντυπο ενημερώνονται οι κάτοικοι της Νέας Σμύρνης, οι φίλοι του Πανιωνίου, αλλά και όλοι οι φίλαθλοι για τo σχέδιο που εκπονείται από την εταιρεία "Μπουρνόβας" και αφορά στην κατασκευή του *Νέου Αθλητικού Κέντρου του Πανιωνίου ΓΣΣ *στη θέση του υπάρχοντος γηπέδου 

Το έντυπο παρουσιάζει τις χρήσεις, αθλητικές και άλλες, που θα έχει το νέο Αθλητικό Κέντρο, τα πλεονεκτήματα τα οποία προσφέρει στην ομάδα του Πανιωνίου, τους αθλούμενους του Συλλόγου, αλλά και τις δυνατότητες άθλησης και κοινωνικοποίησης σε όλους τους κατοίκους της περιοχής.


Ακόμη παρουσιάζονται τα πλεονεκτήματα της πρότασης όσον αφορά στην φιλική προς το περιβάλλον σχεδίαση του νέου Κέντρου, τις δυνατότητες που θα παρέχουν οι χώροι για την ανάπτυξη του Πολιτισμού, η ήπια εμπορική ανάπτυξη, η πρόβλεψη χώρων πρασίνου και η ευκολία που παρέχουν στους επισκέπτες και χρήστες των χώρων οι προβλεπόμενες θέσεις στάθμευσης.


Το έντυπο είναι διαθέσιμο *εδώ*


Ταυτόχρονα παρουσιάστηκε *video *στο οποίο παρουσιάζεται συνοπτικά η ιστορία των 120 χρόνων του Πανιωνίου και μια πρώτη σύντομη φωτορεαλιστική παρουσίαση του νέου Αθλητικού Κέντρου

--------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Panionios New Athletic Center*

- Among others it will include a football stadion with capacity of 12.000 seats.

- Next month the full presentation of the project.

- Video:






- Image:










www.smyrni1890.gr


----------



## ReiAyanami

Great CGI on the video. Hopefully they start soon too.


----------



## Marin Mostar

Itr seems that it`s going to have the running track but on the picture it looks strange.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Yes it will have a running track but it will be smaller than those you see in olympic stadia. The propose is to serve the training needs of local athletes not to host games. It will have the same dimensions as the current running track in Panionios stadion.










www.stadia.gr


----------



## plasticterminator

The first thing to strike me from the render (not the facade internally) is a slight resemblance to Stade louis Monaco anyone agree?


----------



## touristas22

I love the design, just a bit disappointed on the capacity... I believe that 18-20k would be more apropreate...


----------



## Demetrius

It's a very good design and a nice capacity for Panionios.
Yet, I did not see anything in the video about the b-ball sportshall of N.Artakis str.
What are the plans about the new home of Panionios B-ball team? Hellenikon arena currently seems not to work in their favor!


----------



## ReiAyanami

Larissa 3/5:
http://www.ael1964.gr/


----------



## MegasAlexandros

Tore me fotises....

I am well aware of those facts. My point was to show that Olympiakos did indeed finish in 2nd place during the REGULAR SEASON and missed out on the Champions League BECAUSE of the PLAYOFFS (which I think are ridiculous). I also wanted to make it clear that the playoffs are only for the 4 teams ranked 2nd to 5th, the champion does not participate in the playoffs. 

The way you had written your response to the poster asking about Larissa's possibility of winning the championship made it seem that all they needed to do was make the top 5 and they could then challenge for the title in the playoffs which is not the case.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

MegasAlexandros said:


> Tore me fotises....
> 
> I am well aware of those facts. My point was to show that Olympiakos did indeed finish in 2nd place during the REGULAR SEASON and missed out on the Champions League BECAUSE of the PLAYOFFS (which I think are ridiculous)


You sound like Olympiakos illegaly lost the spot of the CL. Accept the facts, the results of the play-offs counts in the end not the regural season. Olympiakos for example lost 2 times from PAOK at the play-offs and said bye bye to CL.



> I also wanted to make it clear that the playoffs are only for the 4 teams ranked 2nd to 5th, the champion does not participate in the playoffs


True.



> The way you had written your response to the poster asking about Larissa's possibility of winning the championship made it seem that all they needed to do was make the top 5 and they could then challenge for the title in the playoffs which is not the case.


If that was the case of your disagreement in the first place, thanks for cleared that.


----------



## Kuvvaci

MegasAlexandros said:


> ^^ Listing the results like that is a little misleading. Here's how you should represent it:
> 
> ........................................Pts
> 1. Panathinaikos........70
> 2. Olympiakos............64
> 3. PAOK........................62
> 4. AEK............................53
> 5. Αris.............................46
> 6. Κavala.......................39
> 7. Αtromitos..................38
> 8. Larissa...................... 37
> 
> And then the results of the playoffs (for teams ranked 2 to 5):
> 
> .........................................Pts
> 2. PAOK.........................16
> 3. AEK..............................9
> 4. Αris................................8
> 5. Οlympiakos...............8


are there playoffs after the league?


----------



## MegasAlexandros

Yes. Once the league is over, the teams ranked 2 through 5 go into the playoffs and start with a certain amount of points based on their regular season results (I don't remember the exact formula off the top of my head) and then play home and away against each of their opponents. The team to finish first in the playoffs earns the 2nd Champions League spot.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

18/6



























*
trelenome* www.larissafc.com/forum


----------



## ReiAyanami

It's a beauty


----------



## NEWPGSSSTADIUM

*check the new vieo for PANIONIOS NEW STADIUM!!*

check the new vieo for PANIONIOS NEW STADIUM!!

http://newpgssstadium.blogspot.com/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ Thanks, as it seems the presentation of the new stadion to the citizens of Nea Smyrni was successful.















www.pgss.gr


----------



## touristas22

The stadium seems cozy. I love the entrance to the basketball court, that fold is a nice detail. I like the idea that the roof will contain panels that produce oxygen. Finally I like the steepness of the stands!!

I am worried about the capacity of both the basketball court and the stadium. I wish they were a little bit more ambitious with that. I am disappointed with the citizens of N.Smirni, because they complained about the height of the first design. 19m is too low IMO.

Overall the design of the roof is amazing and will definitely be a step forward for the city and the club!!!
Lets hope it gets build...


----------



## EarthBonobo

Hello lads!!!Question: How can I upload pics(from pc) in this thread?
Whoever knows please answer!
Thank you in advance!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Hello and welcome, take a look here

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=339254


----------



## alex_zebe

Upload them here, then copy-paste their links on the forum by inserting the address of the picture between







.


----------



## EarthBonobo

Thank you both for the quick response!Glad to be around!Actually I was around before(as "visitor") but didn't have any material so far.


----------



## EarthBonobo

I guess i managed to screw things up in my first effort of uploading pics.I think i ll try again tomorrow after a good night sleep!


----------



## eagle in sky

Why Panionios' new stadium's name is İzmir ??? Will it built in İzmir ?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smyrna

and please stay on-topic.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

new photos in ael's website.


----------



## ReiAyanami

Right, here they are:
















































http://www.ael1964.gr/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

*ThorpedoAEL*, *trelenome* (www.larissafc.com/forum)


----------



## ReiAyanami

Big news. Olympiacos is moving out of SEF (Peace and Friendship stadium) after 18 years. New house for the team next season is the Hellenic Indoor hall.








http://www.sportnooz.gr/articles/view/basket_ellada_a1-basket_olympiakos-basket_olympiakos-foul-gia-elliniko


----------



## Marin Mostar

The SEF is bullshet! I mean it`s a great looking arena but the stands are placed way to far form the playing field.


----------



## ReiAyanami

SEF wasn't built as basketball arena in the first place. It is an indoor athletic hall, that can host anything from concerts and athletics to motorsports and dirtbike races. In 1991 it won the Golden Award architecture award from International Association for Sports and Leisure Facilities. When it was build in 1985 it was among the best sporting facilities in the world. Unfortunately it can't hide it's age anymore, and it is far from being a basketball arena. Here is a rare photo in the 17.000 seat configuration for basket, where one can see the distance from the field:








Helleniko indoor Hall can seat 14.500 good capacity for Olympiacos, which sent an official request to the company that runs the Olympic facilities. When AEK bc used Helleniko, they had the upper tier decommissioned. A waste. Unfortunately the facility is in the middle of nowhere, literally, it was an aircraft hangar that was completely rebuilt and so is a bit tricky to go there.
















Frankly, I don't agree with the use of Helleniko Hall. I would consider using the Faliro Hall instead, right next door to SEF (like 800 meters away), next to the other Olympiacos facilities not to mention that it has its own tram station. It can be converted to seat 10,000 for basket, better than being a convention center it is now, a job that SEF can do.
















There is no other city on earth with such and so many indoor halls for a basketball team to pick. You have to be an imbecile to mess this up!hno:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Some nice pics of HIH














































www.decathlon.gr
www.stadia.gr


----------



## MegasAlexandros




----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ thanks, the same on higher resulation




























www.ael1964.gr


----------



## ReiAyanami

a few more:


----------



## Greece

Olympiakos should just play in the Faliro Arena...


----------



## MegasAlexandros

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> ^^ thanks, the same on higher resulation


Um thanks... for being redundant (περιττός)?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

MegasAlexandros said:


> Um thanks... for being redundant (περιττός)?


The only unnecessary posts are those containing ironies and bitter comments not those who speak with respect and are on-topic.


----------



## touristas22

Any news about PAO Arena?


----------



## plasticterminator

touristas22 said:


> Any news about PAO Arena?


Yes project is frozen, nobody knows when or if it will start again and if it will be at same location. It seems this is AEK mark 2. It could go on for years unless Athens get 2020 Olympic games!!! Then there would be a good chance of stadium being built!!!:nuts:


----------



## touristas22

LOL i think you are exaggerating a bit..


----------



## ReiAyanami

What is going on with Rhodes island indoor hall? The most recent updates is from January, it should be ready by now.....


----------



## touristas22

Thanks for the update, I was wondering what happened to that project...


----------



## PAO13

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> ^^ i don't know how but yes i believe they are portable.


Cool, they should have found some similar solutions on Panthessaliko, Pampeloponisiako etc.



ReiAyanami said:


> What is going on with Rhodes island indoor hall? The most recent updates is from January, it should be ready by now.....


I'm gonna take a look at it when i travel to Rodos next week, but i dont think its completly finnished yet though.


----------



## jajatore

any new pics Panathinaikos new stadium?


----------



## touristas22

no they have stopped the construction to settle legal issues


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS




----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS




----------



## ReiAyanami

Roof on top of the suites is doing well. I guess we'll see the roof at the small tiers going up soon too. AEL will have updates, we wait and see


----------



## a_terisk78y™

hi, does anyone know here where Deaflympics helds? they will host Deaflympics 2013 after Taipei last year.


----------



## Richo83

*PAOK stadium?*

Does anyone have pictures of the new proposed PAOK stadium? I've just gone through this thread and there's pictures of Panathanaikos, AEK, Panionios, Larisa and Asteras stadiums but I can't find PAOK. Any help?


----------



## Thanos4

PAOK isn't going to make a new stadium through the next years because of financial crisis and because of the debts of the club.But I'm sure that if we qualify to the group stage of Champions League something will happen...


----------



## Richo83

Okay, so is there any plans? the club has been intermittently referenced throughout this thread but no pictures of a plan. I'm curious.


----------



## ReiAyanami

Paok? Nothing will happen.
Toumba stadium is the home for the foreseeable future. It was updated for the 2004 olympics, and will probably be updated again for european games.
During reconstruction in 2004:








Today:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ I don't like this stadion, looks ancient and ready to collapse. PAOK need to build a new one.


----------



## masterpaul

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> ^^ I don't like this stadion, looks ancient and ready to collapse. PAOK need to build a new one.


http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=365be471694c2570d936598db04ab58&prevstart=0

But, i renovated it into this  So no need to completely build a new one.


----------



## ReiAyanami

^^Hey hey not bad at all for a 60 year old lady, great!


----------



## Kuvvaci

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> ^^ I don't like this stadion, looks ancient and ready to collapse. PAOK need to build a new one.


I wish it was looking ancient... It could have a character then... Many stadiums in Turkey and Greece are very similar in that way... I could say this is a typical Turkish stadium...


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

@ masterpaul, nice but still old  as i said personally i prefer a new one in another location.

@ Kuvvaci, 2nd that.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Larisa 27/7
































































http://visini.gr


----------



## Boribel

Very nice stadium in LaaAAAAAAarssa.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS




----------



## ReiAyanami

10/8
















































http://www.ael1964.gr/


----------



## ReiAyanami

Searing plan and club ticket prices


----------



## ReiAyanami

double post


----------



## ReiAyanami

ovem said:


> 'Εβγαλα μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το γήπεδο, του οποίου το στέγαστρο φαίνεται να έχει σχεδόν τελειώσει. Συγνώμη για τις κακές φωτογραφίες αλλά ήμουν σε τρένο εν κινήσει. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, φαίνεται πως τα έργα προχωράνε πολύ γρήγορα εκεί. Μένω έκπληκτος.


From a train, the railway passes right next to the stadium. Its seems that the roof is almost ready.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

28/8




























*nikos_ael* (www.ael-fans.com)

---------------

30/8


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

31/8














































www.ael1964.gr


----------



## ReiAyanami

bumpity bump


----------



## Zorba

Σε χωριά στην Αγγλία μαζεύονται 20.000 άτομα να δουν τα παιχνίδια των τοπικών ομάδων και λέμε ότι η Λάρισα δεν μπορεί; Ο κόσμος υπάρχει, αλλά το ζητούμενο είναι να αλλάξει η εικόνα του Ελληνικού ποδοσφαίρου. Εξαμφάνιση της βίας(ή τουλάχιστον σημαντική μείωση), περισσότερο θέαμα, κτλ...Έτσι θα ενδιαφερθεί ο κόσμος. Όχι μόνο στην ΑΕΛ αλλά και στις άλλες μίκρο-μεσαίες ομάδες...


----------



## Kallitexnis

*AEL FC ARENA*, close to completion!


----------



## Kallitexnis

*AEL FC Arena* & _Crimson Park_, 10 days to grand opening!
(Larissa, 13 November 2010)



















*(Last photo is edited, i added "AEL FC ARENA" sign with Photoshop)


----------



## ReiAyanami

Thanks a lot Kallitexnis!


----------



## Alexandris

Ισως απο τα ωραιότερα μικρά γήπεδα της Ευρώπης.
Παντως κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με το κλειστό του μπάσκετ διπλα. Φαινεται απαισιο τώρα διπλα στο γηπεδο της Λάρισας.
Ειδικά αυτοι οι σωλήνες που εξέχουν απο την οροφή του ειναι κάπως ...

Κάπου διαβασα (μπορει και δω) πως το AEL θα γραφτει στην Εισοδο AEΛ και οχι AEL. Η ονομασια μαλλον θα μπει σε ταμπέλα. Δεν θα γραφτει πανω στο κτηριο.


----------



## Kallitexnis

Alexandris


> Παντως κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με το κλειστό του μπάσκετ διπλα. Φαινεται απαισιο τώρα διπλα στο γηπεδο της Λάρισας.


Perhaps painted in grey colors, might makes a softer view.


----------



## ReiAyanami

Εμένα μου αρέσει το κλειστό. Ίδιο με της Πάτρας, το θέμα είναι να δωθούν προς εκμετάλευση στις ομάδες επιτέλους, 
έλεος ποια με αυτή τη σοβιετική χώρα


----------



## Zorba

^^
Όντως, ωραίο το κλειστό για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα. Μακάρι να γίνει κάποια συγχώνευση των δυο συλλόγων μπάσκετ της Λάρισας ώστε να δημιουργηθεί μια ισχυρή ομάδα. Μόνο έτσι θα αξιοποιηθεί το κλειστό σε μέγιστο βαθμό....


----------



## Kallitexnis

Pitch almost done! Looks great :nuts:







*Photos taken from user "tsartas88" (Larissafc.com Forum)


----------



## Kallitexnis

You can start the countdown . . .:banana:









*Photos taken from user "GiannisX" (Larissafc.com Forum)


----------



## ReiAyanami

Kallitexnis thanks for you prompt updates. Next week the grand openings. I'm very happy that a small team invests for the future, and very disappointed that the first stadium built since 2004 finds other bigger teams lacking prospect vision and facilities.


----------



## Kallitexnis

Closer look to VIP seats . . :speech:


----------



## touristas22

Awesome pics!!! Can't wait for first game in the new grounds


----------



## ReiAyanami

larissafc forums


----------



## plasticterminator

Good to see Greece moving to the '4' mark for good modern purpose built football stadiums the others being of course Kariaskaki, Aris and tripolis. I love the Olympic stadium too and its suits purpose as the flagship national stadium multi purpose, but cant wait for PAO and AEK to finally deliver on their promises.


----------



## touristas22

I agree with you, especially regarding AEK, they need a financial boost to improve their credibility and the only way forward in order to achieve this, is good facilities to be build soon. PAO have a great design for their new grounds. Lets hope all the shareholders of the Votanicos project will realize that time is money.


----------



## PAO13

plasticterminator said:


> Good to see Greece moving to the '4' mark for good modern purpose built football stadiums the others being of course Kariaskaki, Aris and *tripolis*.to finally deliver on their promises.


What, Aris and _Tripolis_ stadiums good and modern?


----------



## ReiAyanami

PAO13 said:


> What, Aris and _Tripolis_ stadiums good and modern?


Tripolis of course not. Aris has one stand new, built in 2004 with vips and all, and the rest is as it is...


----------



## Kallitexnis

Inside *AEL FC Arena*, 6 days to grand opening! :fiddle:
By far, the best soccer stadium in Greece 
(Not so big, but super tech in it)









*Photos taken from _Larissafc.com_ forum


----------



## Kallitexnis

Lights on! Superb :nocrook:







*Photos taken from user DimBoud (_Larissafc.com forum_)


----------



## touristas22

Wow kalitexnis!!! Tanx for the updates!!!


----------



## Kallitexnis

The most amazing photos of *AEL FC ARENA* up to date!
Gorgeous to me :master:


----------



## bobo_greek

very old style english design!!! but i love it!!! cant wait till i see it full on tv! bravo larisa


----------



## Kallitexnis

Very old "whatever" . . . 
*2010 tech and function* in it .

Check *AEL FC ARENA* & _Crimson Park_ from the sky (video) !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HgJj3Q5ugw


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

Kallitexnis said:


> Very old "whatever" . . .
> *2010 tech and function* in it .
> 
> Check *AEL FC ARENA* & _Crimson Park_ from the sky (video) !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HgJj3Q5ugw


Amazing video! Thanks φιλε!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## ReiAyanami

^^AWESOME! They use a RC airplane with a camera for air shots!


----------



## touristas22

wow! the plane lift off is so fast!!!


----------



## Kallitexnis

Inside *AEL FC ARENA*, lights on, sound checking! :nuts:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4wiqmAYnb4


----------



## Kallitexnis

In greek:
"Το Sportlarissa.gr σε συνεργασία με το Sport.gr
θα μεταδώσει ζωντανά από την Sport Web TV
το test event στο AEL FC ARENA
την Τρίτη (23/11, 19:00)"

In english:
"Sportlarissa.gr in collaboration with Sport.gr
will televise live via Sport Web TV the test
event in AEL FC ARENA - Grand Opening
on Tuesday (23/11, 19:00)"

:horse:


----------



## Kallitexnis

The main entrance of *AEL FC ARENA*, 1 day to grand opening! opcorn:


----------



## Kallitexnis

The Dream comes true! This is *AEL FC ARENA*.


----------



## kinder167

Good afternoon! I would like your comments on the following project: Construction of a joint football stadium for the teams AEL and Aris Limassol (Cyprus).
It's the first project that came out in public by the administration of AEL. The stadium will have a capacity of 12000 spectators, with parking for over 1000 cars, 4 training courses, swimming pool and hotel.

Under the timetable set, in April 2011 will start the construction of the stadium and is expected to be completed over 15 months. 
The whole project will cost approximately 20 million euros.










The architect of the stadium is the one who designed the stadium at 3 Pigadia Xanthi, Peter Kontaridis.
Personally I think the above plan is much better than that of Xanthi.
I hope soon to have more details on this project.

ps: The AEL FC arena is beautiful!


----------



## Kallitexnis

Ultrahigh quality panoramic photo of *AEL FC ARENA*.


----------



## masterpaul

kinder167 said:


> Good afternoon! I would like your comments on the following project: Construction of a joint football stadium for the teams AEL and Aris Limassol (Cyprus).
> It's the first project that came out in public by the administration of AEL. The stadium will have a capacity of 12000 spectators, with parking for over 1000 cars, 4 training courses, swimming pool and hotel.
> 
> Under the timetable set, in April 2011 will start the construction of the stadium and is expected to be completed over 15 months.
> The whole project will cost approximately 20 million euros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The architect of the stadium is the one who designed the stadium at 3 Pigadia Xanthi, Peter Kontaridis.
> Personally I think the above plan is much better than that of Xanthi.
> I hope soon to have more details on this project.
> 
> ps: The AEL FC arena is beautiful!


If thats the plan, they should just ask me to make them a stadium project for free.


----------



## ReiAyanami

This can hardly be the plan. Very interesting the project from Limassol and we should find more info. BTW we might need to change the thread title to "Greece and Cyprus" so we can present more projects here.

AEL area is a jewel, very high standard stadium, equal to all but capacity to Karaiskaki


----------



## Zorba

Am I the only one who has noticed that there is no electric scoreboard at the stadium? Are they planning to put one in at some point?


----------



## Kallitexnis

*AEL FC ARENA* grand opening! 









Best greek football stadium! :colgate:


----------



## _doc_

Zorba said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed that there is no electric scoreboard at the stadium? Are they planning to put one in at some point?


Well actually there is...


----------



## delija90

Great stadium! :applause:


----------



## Kallitexnis

Some more photos from the grand opening. *AEL FC ARENA* in Excellence!


----------



## ayanamikun

One less indoor hall, one more mall for Athens: 
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=262005
The construction company got the green light to turn the Olympic Indoor Hall in Galatsi into a mall...
u/c before 2004
















Housed the Table tennis and Rhythmic gymnastics in 2004, and then AEK BC. After AEK left for a smaller ground it remained in developing hell. Had capacity of 6200 and was the last large hall from the 2004 that was in search of more permanent use.


----------



## PAO13

^^ Lets just hope thats the last one that will be developed into somthing non-sports related.


----------



## PAO13

Zorba said:


> ^^
> The main stand of the stadium (not that shown in the picture) is actually quite nice considering it is a second division team.


I fully aware of that, and if had 4 of those stands it would be just super. But it don't. The other stand is bad, and to build stands behind the goals they will have to tear down other buildings, since it situated in a dense area.

Btw, next season they will be in the Super League, and their goal is to play in Europa League, thats why they gonna renovate it after UEFA standards. But i mean, you can keep refurbish a shed it but wont become a palace.

The big stand is nice though:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Pas Giannina looks serious about their new stadion, i read that they are very active.

Visiting the following link you will find new renders

http://www.paspartoy.gr/main.html


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

As for Panathinaikos stadion, lets see if it will be build in the fututre.



















http://www.aktor.gr/article.asp?catid=20032&subid=2&pubid=13245104


----------



## PAO13

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Pas Giannina looks serious about their new stadion, i read that they are very active.
> 
> Visiting the following link you will find new renders
> 
> http://www.paspartoy.gr/main.html


I really hope so, Zosimades will be the worst stadium in Superleague next season.


----------



## ayanamikun

Renders for the Pas Giannina stadium, cap 20.000
http://www.paspartoy.gr/main.html


----------



## potiz81

Amazing project!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeno2

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> As for Panathinaikos stadion, lets see if it will be build in the fututre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aktor.gr/article.asp?catid=20032&subid=2&pubid=13245104


fantastic design ! No dead corners, elegant and logic. Let's hope it will be built.


----------



## Katafractos

Fenerbahce Sk said:


> information about the new AEK stadium ?


- The first try to build an new stadium (33.000 seats) in the place of the demolished old stadium in Nea Filadelfeia, stoped by 131 citizens movement which they resorted to court for irregular urban construction and excessive commercial premises.

- The second plan to built the stadium (40.000 seats) to another area, abonded due to problems of the specific area and the economic crisis, since that project was to big and to expensive.

- The third try is to return back to the historic home ground of Nea Filadelfeia with a lower budget project that includes a smaller stadium (28.000 - 30.000 seats) with significant smaller commercial premises in order to avoid problems with law issues and urban planning.

Τhis third project contains also problems and risks.
1) The first problem is the small area (27.000 - 30.000 square meters) of the site.
2) The second problem is low capacity which limits the number of normal and season tickets you can sell.
3) Since the project is going to be financed by investors and loans, small commercial premises don't attract many investors and aren't enough to repay the loans.
4) Due to small area of the ground and the difficult location(inside the urban fabric), it is not guaranteed that AEK will be able to skip or resolve problems with greek legislation about building codes, construction restrictions and environmental problems as well.



Fenerbahce Sk said:


> larissa is the stadium capacity?


16.118 seats


----------



## PAO13

PAOK wil have a new stadium ready in only 3 months!!!



> *Σε τρεις μήνες θα είναι έτοιμο το νέο γήπεδο της Γλυφάδας στο οποίο από την νέα σεζόν θα αγωνίζεται ο ΠΑΟΚ με χωρητικότητα 7.000 θεατές.*
> 
> Ο κ. Βίκτωρας Ρέστης, χρηματοδοτεί το έργο του νέου γηπέδου του ΠΑΟΚ που από την νέα χρονιά θα αγωνίζεται στην Football League 2. Το νέο γήπεδο χτίζεται στο χώρο που βρίσκεται αυτή την στιγμή το δημοτικό γήπεδο της Γλυφάδας ενώ ακριβώς από δίπλα, θα υπάρχει και βοηθητικό.
> 
> Από την νέα σεζόν, ο ΠΑΟΚ θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί το νέο του γήπεδο για τους αγώνες πρωταθλήματος καθώς αναμένεται να παραδοθεί στην ομάδα των νοτίων προαστίων στα τέλη Ιουλίου. Η χωρητικότητα του γηπέδου θα ανέρχεται στις 7.000 θεατές ενώ επίσης θα περιλαμβάνει σύγχρονα αποδυτήρια, γυμναστήρια, φυσιοθεραπευτήριο.
> 
> Το νέο γήπεδο θα πληροί όλες τις προϋποθέσεις που θέτει η διοργανώτρια αρχή ενώ αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως το έργο θα είναι δωρεά του κ. Ρέστη προς τον δήμο Γλυφάδας.
> 
> Ακόμη, στις 15 Μαΐου αναμένονται εξελίξεις και στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι, αφού έχει ήδη προγραμματιστεί διοικητικό συμβούλιο για να συζητηθούν επί τάπητος όλα τα ζητήματα του νέου ΠΑΟΚ.


Does anyone got more info/pictutes of this?

Oh, did I mention that this about PAOK from Glyfada, and not Saloniki?


----------



## ayanamikun

What do you think? It is obviously from Glyfada, would paok leave the 30k home for this?...


----------



## PAO13

^ Maybe you should learn to read a post more carefully next time you reply somebody.


----------



## ayanamikun

Maybe you should write more clearly and in English. If I want news in Greek there is another site for that.


----------



## PAO13

I'm sorry, but my previous post should be pretty easy to understand for those who possess sufficient English language skills.


----------



## ayanamikun

Unfortunately for you I am the only one that reads this thread anyway


----------



## Katafractos

I don't think you need to argue for something like that.

Besides, the known P.A.O.K. (Π.Α.Ο.Κ. in greek) is the one in Thessaloniki and the initials means: 
*P*anthessalonikeios : _"The whole area of Thessaloniki"_
*A*thlitikos : _"Athletic"_
*O*milos : _"Club"_
*K*onstantinopoliton : _"People who lived, or come from, or had ancestors in Constantinople(Istanbul today)"_


The other one in gryfada is mostly an unknown team that plays at 4th national category and only the intials are the same(Π.Α.Ο.Κ.) but with different meaning:
*P*odosfairikos : _"Football"_
*A*thlitikos : _"Athletic"_
*O*milos : _"Club"_
*K*eravnos : _"Thunder"_


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Well since it is dry season for new football-stadia lets make a summary.

*AEK Athens* - Canceled (50.000 seats)




























=========================================================

*Panathinaikos* - On hold (42-46.000 seats)









































































Expansion mode (50.000 seats)























































=========================================================

*Panserraikos* - Proposal (20.000 seats)























































========================================================

*Pas Giannena* - Proposal (20.000 seats)



































































































































































=====================================================

http://www.asarchitects.gr/asarchitects/index.php


----------



## Benn

Great looking little stadium, looks like it belongs in a downtown setting though.


----------



## masterpaul

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> [/URL]


Im happy my pitch is so popular 

By the way the AEk, Panathinaikos Expansion Proposal, Panserikos proposal look not official. Especially since the Panathinaikos stadium can be expanded without lifting the roof or anything (worst case scenario they sightly change the angle of the roof at the end-stands).


Does Iraklis Have an offical forum/site? I would love them to give me comments on my design 


*Since its dry season Ill Post my two unofficial proposals*:

Iraklis:










Kavala:


----------



## PAO13

One of the big failures of the Olympics, Pankritio Stadio, gets handed over to the municipality of Iraklio, with the hope of it getting utilized better. I dont see big changes unless it gets handed over to the private sector.



> *Κρήτη: στον Δήμο Ηρακλείου παραχωρείται το Παγκρήτιο Στάδιο*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στον Δήμο Ηρακλείου περνά το Παγκρήτιο Στάδιο. Πρόκειται για ένα γήπεδο που κατασκευάστηκε για τις ανάγκες των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων του 2004 και από τότε εχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ως ποδοσφαιρικό γήπεδο τοπικής ομάδας νώ δεν έχει δωθεί για χρήση στο ευρύ κοινό ούτε στις ομάδες στίβου και άλλων αθλημάτων της πόλης.
> 
> Σήμερα Τετάρτη 18 Ιανουαρίου, ο Δήμαρχος Ηρακλείου κ. Γιάννης Κουράκης βρίσκεται στη Αθήνα για την υπογραφή του συμφωνητικού παραχώρησης με τον Διευθύνοντα Σύμβουλο της Εταιρίας Ακινήτων Δημοσίου Α.Ε. κ. Δημήτριο Λάμπρου.
> 
> 
> 
> Με την ενέργεια αυτή, παραχωρείται στον Δήμο Ηρακλείου το σύνολο του ακινήτου του Παγκρητίου Σταδίου συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του περιβάλλοντα χώρου. Η συνολική έκταση του οικοπέδου που απαλλοτριώθηκε ήταν 197.809τμ και η συνολική καθαρή επιφάνεια μετά την παραχώρηση των κοινόχρηστων χώρων είναι 184.000 τμ.
> 
> Είναι χωρητικότητας 26.240 θεατών και είναι από τα πιο σύγχρονα στη χώρα. Η κατασκευή του ολοκληρώθηκε το Μάρτιο του 2004. Περιλαμβάνει γήπεδο ποδοσφαίρου, στίβο με οκτώ λωρίδες, πισίνα και αίθουσες πολλαπλών χρήσεων κάτω από τις κερκίδες. Επίσης, έξω από το κύριο στάδιο υπάρχει βοηθητικό στάδιο με ταρτάν και χόρτο. Είναι πλήρως εξοπλισμένο.
> 
> Πηγή:ypodomes.com


----------



## PAO13

As you surely can understand, the stadium in the photo above is not an approved Super League stadium. As a result, Doxa Drama have had to play their matches on Kaftantzoglio in Thessaloniki. Now the team will receive 740,000 euros by OPAP, to fix this problem. Exactly what will be done is not told, but it is nevertheless not expected that Doxa will get to play any matches at their home ground this season.



> *Βοήθεια από ΟΠΑΠ για το γήπεδο στη Δόξα*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σημαντική βοήθεια από την ΟΠΑΠ ΑΕ εξασφάλισε η Δόξα Δράμας, για τα βελτιωτικά έργα στο γήπεδο της ομάδας.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το συμβούλιο του Οργανισμού ενέκρινε επιχορήγηση 50% για έργα βελτίωσης, τα οποία αναμένεται να φτάσουν μέχρι 740.000 ευρώ.
> 
> Η παραπάνω εξέλιξη αποτελεί σημαντική οικονομική… ανάσα για τους «μαυραετούς», οι οποίοι περίμεναν εδώ και πολύ καιρό την συγκεκριμένη επιχορήγηση.
> 
> Ωστόσο, ακόμα και άμεσα να ξεκινήσουν τα βελτιωτικά έργα, θεωρείται πολύ δύσκολο να δώσει η Δόξα Δράμας εντός έδρας παιχνίδι στην Δράμα για τη φετινή σεζόν.
> 
> onsports.gr


----------



## Katafractos

«Πράσινο» για Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια!

















Άνοιξε ο δρόμος για την κατασκευή γηπέδου στη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια από την ΑΕΚ. Ο υπουργός Περιβάλλοντος, Γιώργος Παπακωνσταντίνου, έκανε αποδεκτή την τροπολογία που κατέθεσαν 82 βουλευτές, με επικεφαλής τον Γιάννη Βούρο. 

Με την τροπολογία αυτή δίνεται η άδεια στην ΑΕΚ να προχωρήσει στη δημιουργία αθλητικών εγκαταστάσεων, που θα πλαισιώνονται από βοηθητικές εγκαταστάσεις (εντευκτήρια, αίθουσες εξυπηρέτησης των μέσων ενημέρωσης, χώροι εστίασης, παιδότοπος, εκθεσιακοί χώροι κ.ά.) και χώρους εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης (καφέ, εμπορικά καταστήματα, συνεδριακό κέντρο, πολυκινηματογράφος, χώρος ψυχαγωγίας και αναψυχής κλπ.), χωρίς εφαρμογή των περιορισμών του άρθρου 3 του Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού. Την τροπολογία υπογράφουν βουλευτές του ΠΑΣΟΚ, της ΝΔ και του ΛΑΟΣ, καθώς και ανεξάρτητοι βουλευτές της «Δημοκρατικής Συμμαχίας» και των «Ελεύθερων Πολιτών». 

Ο Γιάννης Βούρος, στην ομιλία του στο Κοινοβούλιο πριν γίνει αποδεκτή η τροπολογία, ξεκίνησε με αναφορές στην ιστορία της ΑΕΚ και στη συνέχεια τόνισε τα πολλαπλά οφέλη που θα υπάρχουν από το συγκεκριμένο έργο, κάνοντας λόγο για τη δημιουργία πολλών θέσεων εργασίας και μίας εστίας αθλητισμού για τη νεολαία, ενώ αναφέρθηκε και στην εύκολη προσβασιμότητα μέσω του νέου σταθμού του «Μετρό» στον Περισσό. 

Η εξέλιξη αυτή επιτρέπει στην ΑΕΚ να βάλει τα θεμέλια για την επιστροφή στη φυσική της έδρα. Ασφαλώς είναι αμφίβολο αν μπορούν να βρεθούν τα κεφάλαια για την ανέγερση γηπέδου στην τωρινή οικονομική συγκυρία για την ΠΑΕ (και για τη χώρα), ωστόσο δεν είναι λίγοι εκείνοι που υποστηρίζουν πως μία τέτοια επένδυση μπορεί να καταστήσει την ΑΕΚ όχι απλώς βιώσιμη, αλλά και κερδοφόρα «εταιρεία», πέρα από τα προφανή αγωνιστικά οφέλη. Όπως και ότι η προοπτική κατασκευής ενός ιδιόκτητου γηπέδου καθιστά την ΑΕΚ ως ΠΑΕ πολύ πιο ελκυστική για πιθανούς επενδυτές...

Paved the way for stadium construction in New Philadelphia from AEK. The Environment Minister, George Papakonstantinou, accepted the amendment tabled by 82 MPs, led by John Vouros.

With this amendment is given permission to AEK to proceed in the construction of sports facilities, complemented by ancillary facilities (Lounges, rooms service media, catering, a playground, exhibition halls, etc.) and commercial spaces (cafes, shops, conference center, multiplex, entertainment and recreation, etc.) without the restrictions of Article 3 of the building regulation. Amendment signed by members of PASOK, ND and LAOS and independent members of the "Democratic Alliance" and "Free Society".

John Vouros, in his speech to Parliament before the amendment is accepted, began with references to the history of AEK and then highlighted the multiple benefits that will exist from the project, referring to the creation of many jobs and an outbreak of sport youth, and referred to easy accessibility via the new station "Metro" in Perisso.

This development allows AEK to lay the foundations for return to her physical location. Certainly it is doubtful whether they can find funds for stadium construction in the current economic climate for the FC (and country), but there are many people who argue that such an investment can make AEK not just viable, but profitable "Company" beyond the obvious benefits on the football playing field. Also the prospect of building a proprietary stadium makes AEK FC as a much more attractive for potential investors ...


----------



## PAO13

Finally some good news! Now just the hardest part remains, finding the money.

Over the years there has been a number of different proposals, do you know if the one on the picture above will be the final design?


----------



## Katafractos

No, probably it will not be the one in the picture.
This was a proposal at 2005 by former owner of the team Dimitris Melissanidis, who was candidate for president that year for the elections in the amateur club.

Perhaps it will be a similar design.
Still remains several procedures to be settled but everybody belives that things are going well.


----------



## ayanamikun

*ATHENS - Faliro Arena (10,000)*

The Faliro Sports Pavilion Arena is part of the Faliro Coastal Zone Olympic Complex, on the opposite side of Peace and Friendship stadium in Faliro Bay waterfront. The most modern and advanced facility of its kind in the region, the building was designed by architects "Thymios Papagiannis and associates", with construction commencing in June 2002 by BIOTER SA, and completed in March 2004, at a cost of 38 million euro.


























































Its features and versatility are unique and very advanced. Its capacity is 8,536 for handball and around 10,000 for basketball, but it has no permanent fixed seats at all. The upper tiers are completely removable, while the lower tiers are retractable and moveable giving the venue the ability to adapt to almost any use. During 2004 Olympics, it was the main venue for Taekwon Do. Since then, it has been used for tv productions, live shows, concerts, conferences, expos, lectures, political rallies, art exhibitions and much more.
















Conferences 








All seats removed









Being the only modern venue for high end events in Athens, they have taken precedence, and thus it hasn't hosted any sport events since 2004....


----------



## Hut_17

looks good!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://www.stadia.gr/faliro/faliro.html
Capacity is just 3,836


----------



## potiz81

aCidMinD81 said:


> I would like to set in my screen an Athens Olympic Stadium photo as wallpaper but I haven't found none with the appropiate size. Could someone post some 1024 x 768 pixel photos of the ceremonies?
> 
> Thanks!


There are many pictures like this in threads as Opening Ceremony Comparison etc.


----------



## ayanamikun

www.sercan.de said:


> http://www.stadia.gr/faliro/faliro.html
> Capacity is just 3,836


Capacity for what? It has no fixed seats and din't have the chance to host sports, as stadia.gr had optimistically thought when putting this up 7 years ago. Today most probably has all the seats folded in one way or another for the next holiday on ice tv event or sth, so capacity is zero?


----------



## PAO13

ayanamikun said:


> Since then, it has been used for tv productions, live shows, concerts, conferences, expos, lectures, political rallies, art exhibitions and much more.


This is truly a masterpiece of an arena, that seems to very useful and needed for non-sporting events in Athens. Some pictures and videos from the venue in use at the annual Mad Music Video Awards & MadWalk, probably the most prominent events taking place in the arena:

























































































































































The arena looks really impressive as Sakis gets lowered down from the roof  I wonder what capacity it has at a concert figuration like this.


----------



## ayanamikun

^^


www.sercan.de said:


> http://www.stadia.gr/faliro/faliro.html
> Capacity is just 3,836





ayanamikun said:


> Capacity for what? It has no fixed seats and din't have the chance to host sports, as stadia.gr had optimistically thought when putting this up 7 years ago. Today most probably has all the seats folded in one way or another for the next holiday on ice tv event or sth, so capacity is zero?



*The upper tier was reinstalled. Capacity is therefore still practically over 10000 and with proof. A mod to reinstall the thread please!!*


----------



## PAO13

Wow, that much huh? That was over my expectations, impressive stuff.


----------



## PAO13

With APOEL enjoying a legendary win against Lyon last night, and thus qualifying for the UEFA Champions League quarter finals, I think a dedication to their home field is called for.





















































































































































































Being built in 1999 the Pancyprian (GSP) Stadium is the finest football stadium of Cyprus, and of course also the largest with its capacity of 23.000. It is the home of the local clubs APOEL, Omonia, Olympiakos, as well as the Cypriot national team on a regular basis. Anorthosis also used the stadium when they as the first Cypriot team reached the Champions League group stage in 2008, witch means GSP has hosted Champions League football 3 out of the 4 last years.

Maybe it's time for an expansion soon ?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Nice photos PAO although some of them are a bit large, would be nice if you could resize them next time 

Anyway, later today i will post some projects.


----------



## PAO13

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Nice photos PAO although some of them are a bit large, would be nice if you could resize them next time


Yeah I know, but I don't know how to resize them. So if anyone has some advice it would be appreciated


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

PAO13 said:


> Yeah I know, but I don't know how to resize them. So if anyone has some advice it would be appreciated


If you want try http://tinypic.com

=========================
AEL Limassol & Aris Limassol





































http://www.supermpala.com/αελ-αρησ-αυτο-ειναι-το-νεο-γηπεδο-φωτο-179802

As they say in their website they want the stadion to be ready for the 2013-14 period.

http://www.aelfc.com/news-detail.php?news=531
http://www.aris-fc.com/news

=========================================
Apollon Limassol




























http://www.asarchitects.gr/asarchit...ontent&view=article&id=192&Itemid=160&lang=el


----------



## PAO13

^The Apollon renders seems somewhat like a copy of Larisa stadium. To bad it doesn't mention anything about capacity.


----------



## o.S.T.mus.tis.nt.

Why cant Apollon play at the Aris and AEL stadium?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

I think 3 teams playing in the same stadion is to much neither is safe.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

New indoor hall u/c in Karditsa

works seems to run well

http://www.karditsanews.gr/?p=35739

construction pics 
http://www.anastilotiki.gr/activities.aspx?aid=9

(click "ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΤΣΑΣ - ΒΑΡΕΩΝ ΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΩΝ*" *and *"*φωτογραφίες")

capacity: max. 4.700 seats

The result: the hall will look like this 










or



















www.bobotis.gr

==============================

Autodrome of Patras










as they say the project is progressing well and in 2016 will be ready

capacity: 48.500 people

http://ypodomes.com/show_newsid.php?news_id=12081

================================

Autodrome of Drapetsona,Attica










the project seems to have a warm acceptance by all parties who are related with the project.

capacity:130.000 people

http://dielpisformula1.blogspot.com/p/dielpisformula1.html


----------



## ayanamikun

Ok. First of all, I was aware of this proposed project for Drapetsona. 
















This is the first time I hear of this one, and I had no idea the design is at this stage.
Fair enough. Lets say I believe all this, the Monorail line from Pereus station to Drapetsona must finish first before anything. 130k capacity? That's insane!.......


----------



## PAO13

This talk about an F-1 track has been going on for ages and it seems as if it is a big dream for many Greeks. I however struggle to see how this could be sustainable economically.

Doxa Drama have on the other hand published a video about the works is to be done at their stadium. The work was supposedly started on Monday.


----------



## PAO13

> Στην Ελλάδα το Ευρωπαϊκό Νέων 2015
> 
> Με σημερινή της απόφαση η Εκτελεστική Επιτροπή της UEFA ανέθεσε στην Ελληνική Ποδοσφαιρική Ομοσπονδία τη διοργάνωση της τελικής φάσης του Ευρωπαϊκού Πρωταθλήματος Νέων (U-19) 2015.
> 
> Πρόκειται για μια σημαντική επιτυχία του ελληνικού ποδοσφαίρου και επιβράβευση για τη δουλειά που γίνεται στις υποδομές του επί σειρά ετών, καθώς η ΕΠΟ επιλέχθηκε από την Ευρωπαϊκή Συνομοσπονδία αντί των άλλων υποψήφιων Π.Ο., αφού ο φάκελός υποψηφιότητας που είχε υποβάλει ήταν ο πληρέστερος όλων και κάλυπτε στο έπακρο τις απαιτήσεις που είχαν τεθεί εκ μέρους της UEFA. Όπως προβλέπεται στον φάκελο υποψηφιότητας της ΕΠΟ η τελική φάση του Ευρωπαϊκού Πρωταθλήματος Νέων τον Ιούλιο (δεύτερο δεκαπενθήμερο) του 2015 θα διεξαχθεί στα γήπεδα της Πιερίας και της Ημαθίας.


Greece has been chosen to host the 2015 European Championship U-19. The tournament will be played in the later part of July, and will be hosted by the two regional units of Central Macedonia, Imathia and Pieria.

Personally I'm positive about hosting this tournament, but skeptic about the chosen stadiums.


----------



## PAO13

Are we finally seeing the end of the tunnel when it comes to the arena in Rodos?



> *ΕΠΑΝΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ *
> 
> ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ: Η ΓΝΩΜΗ
> Την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα αναμένεται να αρχίσουν και πάλι οι εργασίες για την αποπεράτωση του κλειστού Γυμναστηρίου της Καλλιθέας, ένα έργο πνοής όχι μόνο για την περιοχή, αλλά και για ολόκληρο το νησί της Ρόδου, αφού θα αποτελέσει το κόσμημα των όποιων αθλητικών κατασκευών έχουν γίνει στη Δωδεκάνησο. Οι εργασίες είχαν σταματήσει λόγω καθυστέρησης πληρωμών, αλλά η ροή των χρημάτων συνεχίζεται κανονικά από το πρόγραμμα δημοσίων επενδύσεων και ο εργολάβος είναι έτοιμος να υπογράψει τη νέα σύμβαση συνεργασίας. Σύμφωνα με όσα μας είπε, λοιπόν, η σύμβαση θέλει την αποπεράτωση των εργασιών εντός οκταμήνου, *αλλά ο ίδιος πιστεύει ότι αν χρειασθεί κι αν η ροή της χρηματοδότησης είναι κανονική θα μπορέσει να το τελειώσει πολύ πιο νωρίς*. Οι εργασίες που θα χρειασθεί να γίνουν είναι οι ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές, τα δίκτυα ύδρευσης και αποχέτευσης, οι ελαιοχρωματισμοί και οι αλουμινοκατασκευές. Αυτές, πράγματι, οι εργασίες που έχουν απομείνει για την αποπεράτωση του κλειστού δεν είναι χρονοβόρες, πλην του ηλεκτρομηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού, και μπορούν να γίνονται ταυτόχρονα, έτσι ώστε να επισπευτεί η ολοκλήρωση τους πολύ πιο γρήγορα από το χρονοδιάγραμμα. Αρκεί, βέβαια, τα χρήματα να έρχονται κανονικά, για να μπορεί ο εργολάβος να πληρώνει τους εργαζόμενους και τα υλικά. Με δεδομένα λοιπόν, αυτά τα στοιχεία οι πιθανότητες να απολαύσουμε ευρωπαϊκά παιγνίδια του Κολοσσού είναι πάρα πολλές.
> Το κλειστό της Καλλιθέας είναι σχεδιασμένο για πολυχώρος ικανός να δεχθεί πολύ μεγάλα συνέδρια, εκθέσεις ακόμα και φορτηγών αυτοκινήτων, και φυσικά αγώνες μπάσκετ και βόλεϊ. *Για τα συνέδρια ο χώρος θα μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει μέχρι και 4000 άτομα, ενώ για τις αθλητικές διοργανώσεις υπολογίζονται στις 2500 άτομα.* Η τοποθεσία που έχει επιλεγεί για την κατασκευή του είναι σε ένα κομβικό σημείο μεταξύ Φαληρακίου και Καλυθιών με αποστάσεις ολίγων χιλιομέτρων από Κοσκινού,Αφάντου, Αρχίπολη, Ψίνθο, Αρχάγγελο και Ρόδο, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι αν ο Κολοσσός αποφασίσει να το μετατρέψει σε έδρα θα κερδίσει ένα μεγάλο αριθμό φιλάθλων από τα γύρω χωριά, που θα καλύψουν με το παραπάνω τις λιγοστές απώλειες από την Ρόδο.
> 
> Στο μεταξύ η διοίκηση του Κολοσσού, φοβούμενη ότι το κλειστό Καλλιθέας δεν θα είναι έτοιμο για τις ευρωπαϊκές του ανάγκες υπέβαλε αίτημα στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο για να αναλάβει την διαρρύθμιση του Βενετοκλείου σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις της ΦΙΜΠΑ. Το δημοτικό συμβούλιο έκανε αποδεκτό το αίτημα και αναμένεται σύντομα να αρχίσουν τα έργα. Πληροφοριακά έχει γίνει γνωστό ότι το επιτελείο μηχανικών κι αρχιτεκτόνων, που ανέλαβε την μελέτη για τις όποιες τροποποιήσεις στο Βενετόκλειο, σχεδιάζει μεγάλες αλλαγές, όπως την αλλαγή του αγωνιστικού χώρου, από οριζόντια σε κάθετη. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα αυξηθεί η χωρητικότητα στις δύο μικρές εξέδρες που σήμερα βλέπουν τις μπασκέτες, θα αφαιρεθούν δύο κολώνες από την εξέδρα των επισήμων και θα γίνουν κι άλλες μετατροπές στα αποδυτήρια και στο χώρο των δημοσιογράφων. Για να γίνουμε πιο κατανοητοί θα σας πούμε ότι το παραλληλόγραμμο κτίριο του Βενετοκλείου θα γίνει τετράγωνο με τους νέους σχεδιασμούς και η χωρητικότητα του θα φθάσει τις 2800 θέσεις. Η ομάδα εργασίας αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει την αναμόρφωση του Βενετοκλείου πολύ σύντομα, μόλις εξασφαλισθεί και το κονδύλι χρηματοδότησης , με τους υπεύθυνους του έργου να ισχυρίζονται ότι θα μπορέσουν να το τελειώσουν μέσα σε τρεις μήνες.


The article states that Kolossos can play their European games in this arena of 2500 spectators, can anyone confirm if this is true?


----------



## PAO13

^Mini Sinan Erdem Dome


----------



## Greece

ayanamikun said:


> Being the only modern venue for high end events in Athens, they have taken precedence, and thus it hasn't hosted any sport events since 2004....
> ]


Wrong! It actually has hosted several Greek Cup volleyball finals!


----------



## ayanamikun

Apollon Patras is playing A1 league this year and the team upgrades their home court for the coming season. 
















Their unique wooden roofed hall will soon get:
600 more seats behind the team benches
new electronic board
vip seats
recolouring of the wooden court 
transparent barriers between the tiers
new offices and new changing rooms

http://www.sportfmpatras.gr/article-21290.html


----------



## ayanamikun

Perivolion grounds near Chania, Crete island has almost completed the rebuilt since the small team managed to reach premier league this year.

As it was:









Now


























Also Panathinaikos just announced that they are leaving the OAKA for their old Leoforos Stadium. There will be some upgrades to it though.


----------



## PAO13

Some ok renovations for the stadium in Chania, but it's still not of a standard you wish to see in the Superleague.

As for Leoforos, they will only do some minor upgrades now. First of all change the turf and doing some improvements regarding the safeness, so they can move there already in December. When the summer comes they will look into the possibility of increasing the capacity to 20.000+.


----------



## ayanamikun

The stadium in perivolia is amongst fields and olive trees...for where and how it was this is the best possible thing that can be done. Whether this renovation should have been done instead in the athletic stadium in the centre of Chania, that is another story entirely. As for PAO they should have just built a new small one in Leoforos all these years. What a waste of time.


----------



## ayanamikun

Perivolia stadium is ready. Good luck to Platanias. Also a very nice surrounding full of greenery


----------



## masterpaul

http://www.architetturavisuale.gr/PROJECTS/PAOK.html






A proposal for Paoks stadium.


----------



## ayanamikun

And then suddenly paok fans woke up


----------



## PAO13

Entaxi, se maketes imaste proti.



> *Σε 3 χρόνια η Πάτρα θα αποκτήσει τη δική της πίστα Φόρμουλα 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πίστα αγώνων Φόρμουλα 1 αναμένεται να αποκτήσει η Πάτρα, καθώς το υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης υπέγραψε τη σχετική υπουργική απόφαση για την ένταξη της επένδυσης στην αναπτυξιακό νόμο και αναμένεται η έγκριση από τη Βουλή, προκειμένου να ξεκινήσει η υλοποίηση του έργου.
> 
> Η επένδυση είναι ύψους 94,6 εκατ. ευρώ, η υλοποίησή της θα δημιουργήσει 497 νέες θέσεις εργασίας και είχε υποβληθεί ως σχέδιο από την εταιρεία Αυτοκινητοδρόµιο Πάτρας ΑΕ, σύμφωνα με Τα Νέα.
> 
> Η πίστα αγώνων πρόκειται να κατασκευαστεί στην τοποθεσία Ρέντες του δηµοτικού διαµερίσµατος Χαλανδρίτσας του Δήµου Φαρών στον νομό Αχαΐας και το ποσό της επιχορήγησης από τον αναπτυξιακό ανέρχεται στα 28,92 εκ.ευρώ.
> 
> Στη μελέτη προβλέπεται η δημιουργία πίστας αγώνων διεθνών προδιαγραφών όπου θα μπορούν να γίνουν αγώνες F1, αγώνες μοτοσικλέτας κ.ά. Σύμφωνα µε το χρονοδιάγραµµα, η διάρκεια ολοκλήρωσης του έργου είναι 36 µήνες.


Race track of F1 standard to be built in Patra, within 3 years. What do you think?


----------



## ayanamikun

F1 is run by Bernie Ecclestone. Unless he says ok, nothing happens, and unless I am mistaken the only place he considers if f1 ever comes to Greece is in Drapetsona. Also the 30mil of state money will almost certainly be blocked, and so no such thing will be built.


----------



## plasticterminator

PAO13 said:


> Some ok renovations for the stadium in Chania, but it's still not of a standard you wish to see in the Superleague.
> 
> As for Leoforos, they will only do some minor upgrades now. First of all change the turf and doing some improvements regarding the safeness, so they can move there already in December. When the summer comes they will look into the possibility of increasing the capacity to 20.000+.


I would really appreciate if anyone knows what condition leoforos is is now (photos internal/pitch etc) and when they will carry out works and who will carry out works. In particular the playing surface.


----------



## PAO13

^ Cant help you that much, but I guess this is better than nothing:

















































The last 3 pictures is from May, while I believe the 3 first is from September. As far the upcoming works goes, they are currently examining the stadium, and the final rapport should be ready in a weeks time. I'll give you further notice then.


----------



## PAO13

A new episode in the series "Only in Greece". It has barely gone 1 year since Panetolikos put up a third stand to their stadium, and now the owner has already decided to tear it down. So meaningless :bash:


----------



## plasticterminator

Thanks for the pics, looks like the reserves and youth still use the stadium so it's not too bad. Obviously it is not being maintained to uefa standards though which is fair enough as the 1st team were not playing there.


----------



## adeaide

*New Tsirion Stadium , Limassol*


----------



## ayanamikun

That is some serious terracing.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

@ adeaide, is New Tsirion the place where Apollon will be using as homeground? Cause if this is the case, well i like that design but i prefer this one:



















http://www.asarchitects.gr/asarchitects


----------



## ayanamikun

The vampires of the past: Pao back to Leoforos pitch


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Why is returned to the stadium ?


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Their average attendance says it all. Better to play in this one, rather than struggling to fill the Athens Olympic Stadium.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb

This looks awesome, and it is obvious that atmosphere here will be uncomparable with one at OAKA. I thought this was demolished.

BTW, :cheers: from Dinamo Zagreb fan to Gate 13 for this.


----------



## PAO13

^What does it say?



Fenerbahce Sk said:


> Why is returned to the stadium ?


Making a long story short, the rent at OAKA is way to high, and Panathinaikos simply cant afford it anymore.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb

Roughly

*We* (Bad Blue Boys from Zagreb and you Gate 13) *are not brothers by religion, but we have respect to eachother and you* (Gate 13) support our (BBB) fight against criminal destroyment of Dinamo Zagreb by it's illegal boss - *that is something that you* (beforementioned criminal organization)* will never understand.*

At the end there is "*Mamiću odlazi*" (printed in blue), says - "Get off, Mamić" (Mamić is that illegal boss who made Dinamo being watched by only 4k people against Porto or 8k against PSG in Zagreb in Champions League).


For example, guy in my avatar is Leandro Cufre, who was forced to leave Dinamo as he is the only Dinamo player who used to salute fans (BBB) after match (no matter European or domestic league) finished.


----------



## PAO13

Aha, sounds kinda similar to what we have gone through with the Vardinogiannis family.


----------



## plasticterminator

Please any latest pictures of new pitch installation appreciated. Anyone know what company is being used any information would be great. Thanks PT.


----------



## PAO13

Seems like the new indoor hall in Rodos, finally will be completed this year, after years of delay.

LINK

In the article they're using a picture of the Kolossos players celebrating, but its not known if Kolossos will move to the new arena. I surely hope so, because Venetokleio is a disaster.


----------



## ayanamikun

Pao continues the work on Leoforos. 10 days old pics. It will be "ready" by the end of the month.
And I say "ready" because little can be done to improve this 1922 built ancient relic
http://www.onsports.gr/Podosfairo/Super-League/item/283661-Panathhnaikos-H-Lewforos-foraei-to-chali-ths-photos


----------



## RMB2007

^^ That section without seats will be a dedicated standing area, or will have new seats eventually added?


----------



## ayanamikun

I don't know. It used to have seats


----------



## plasticterminator

This is quite possibly the best stadium in the world..one day i hope to work there before ultimately like all stadia it will be put back into the ground...alas poor leoforos we knew you well dear friend


----------



## PAO13

RMB2007 said:


> ^^ That section without seats will be a dedicated standing area, or will have new seats eventually added?


It will be 100% seated. I might be mistaken but I do believe standing areas is prohibited in the "superleague". :bash:


----------



## eagle in sky

****


----------



## PAO13

Panathinaikos will make their comeback at Leoforos against Veria at 21st of April. Today it also became clear that the capacity will be increased during the summer break, from 16.500 to 20.000. This will be done by removing the current seats, and replacing them with smaller ones.


----------



## ayanamikun

Back to stay. Pao won't built anything in Votanikos. If they are lucky they can built new stands in Leoforos.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Amerikanos said:


> Since I am Panionios fan I asked around about this arena, seems plans is for more than just what was in papers for this money.
> 
> Also includes supposedly with the 17.5 million euros for the basketball team,
> 
> new office headquarters for the basketball club
> 
> new merchandise shops for the basketball fans
> 
> cafes and restaurants for the basketball fans
> 
> new parking lot for the basketball club and for the basketball fans
> 
> Euroleague level press facilities, media rooms, ref facilities, training rooms, locker rooms, lighting, pr systems, internet systems, TV systems, extra seats and boxes for the press and VIPs,
> 
> a new training court (indoor and outdoor), new weight center, and indoor and outdoor track and pool facilities access for the basketball club also.
> 
> Everything also being rebuilt and redone in the whole arena to "Euroleague requirements" and "modern" and "state of the art".
> 
> Also that the plans allow for expansion to 5,000 seats for if Panionios qualifies to play Euroleague. So this is supposed to be all for the 17.5 millions of euros cost, and not just for the plans mentioned in the paper.
> 
> I hope this is all true. Panionios needs this because the home seat is very hot and really helps the team, because the fans hate to travel outside the area to the other arenas. Otherwise, crazy waste of money.


I think the new rules of Euroleague says that in the near future if you want to take part in the Euroleague you have to play in a hall with 10k + seating capacity or something like that, please someone correct if i am wrong. Anyway imo Panionios should spend those money on the old plan of Tsakiris for a new football+indoor hall facility:











http://cassettes.wordpress.com/2010/11/04/στο-νεο-σύγχρονο-λειτουργικό-πολυδύν/

Details of the project:

http://www.dimand.gr/en/p_panionios.htm


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Να είσαι καλά protomastora


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

A nice little athletic center is U/C in Palaio Faliro (includes a gym of 1.204 seats):

































http://www.patt.gov.gr
http://www.vimaonline.gr


----------



## Protomastoras

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> I think the new rules of Euroleague says that in the near future if you want to take part in the Euroleague you have to play in a hall with 10k + seating capacity or something like that, please someone correct if i am wrong. Anyway imo Panionios should spend those money on the old plan of Tsakiris for a new football+indoor hall facility:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cassettes.wordpress.com/2010/11/04/στο-νεο-σύγχρονο-λειτουργικό-πολυδύν/
> 
> Details of the project:
> 
> http://www.dimand.gr/en/p_panionios.htm


Ofc they should, but i think that this one would be an over 50 milion euroes investment and Panionios can't afford it even with 40% funding from the state (i dare say they cant afford it even with 90% funding unfortunately!)
It was a wonderfull plan, by a man that could push things forward for Panionios that there is no more, and recently sold Panionios traning center to PAO (it was his property) for 8 mil Eu if i am not mistaken (1,2 of them going to Panionios, again if i am not mistaken).
Regarding Euroleague, you need a 5.000+ stadium to take part in it (B Licence), unless if you have one of those A Licences in mind! Those lisences issued for 3 years per club are limited, and one of the requirements is a 10.000+ arena!
For Eurocap, where Panionios will be playing mostly, the requirement is 3.000+ arena.
Regarding Paleo Faliro and having in mind that no mayjor team is from the area, it is a nice down to earth project, the one they re having, although i am strongly in favor of creating some better infrastructure in the islands and distant secluded cities like Alexandroupolis (Over 50.000ppl without a decent indoor arena of 2000+ seats), Igoumenitsa instead!


----------



## Amerikanos

George_D said:


> Galatsi Olympic Indoor Hall's capacity is approx 6.000 with these seats and 5.100 without them. No 8.000-9.000. Ano Liosia's Hall has a capacity of 9.000 and it is too big for the handball team is my opinion. (Nevertheless personally i like very much that we use a modern faciliti like this...)


I think capacity is more like 6,500 to 8,000 if you counted everything with all seats in, but the places above the stands are not seats, so since we talk seats, I guess around 6,500.

5,100 is not right. It is a figure of available seats. Like when Helliniko is listed at 8,000 capacity. AEK did a lot of messing around with the capacity of that hall, much the same case like Olympiacos has done with SEF. Besides there would be much open spaces to add more seats anyway.

I do not trust capacities at stadia.gr because many of them are wrong.


----------



## Dianatomia

PAO13 said:


> ^The location is most definitely shame, yes. A couple more photos:


Ano Liosia could be a very good Euroleague arena if all the stands are used. It is such a shame that it's not being used though. Same is true for Helleniko Arena. I don't understand why Olympiakos doesn't move in one of those arenas. Especially now the metro in Helleniko is ready.

The Peace and Friendship stadium is not up to the standards of today. Especially not for a top team like Olympiakos. It is simply not a basketball arena as the fans are too far away from the court. Olympiakos probably has the worst arena of all Euroleague teams. I am surprised that the Euroleague has not made any remarks about the status of the Peace and Friendship stadium.


----------



## Dianatomia

5portsF4n said:


> I agree with what you're saying about the sports department, if you mean institutions. That's the most important thing.
> 
> Money in soccer is very important. If you have it, you will win. The big rich countries in Europe all produce good teams. The poorer countries cannot compete with their sponsorship, ticketing and TV revenues. In basketball was big in Germany or England, Panathinaikos or Olympiacos would never win a trophy again, just like Red Star Belgrade will never win the Champions League. Ok Porto won the CL last decade, but that a one off.
> 
> Spain, Turkey and Russia should be dominating the Euroleague. Apart from Greek resistance, they are. But part of that is because the Greek teams are still competitive financially. The owners spend money.
> 
> Success builds success though, and Greece will continue to produce good players. Once you have institutions in place, you can overachieve relative to your size and economy. Take Uruguay for example: 3 million people yet still made the semis of the World Cup and then won the Copa America.
> 
> With the Netherlands, not only are they some of the richest people on the planet, but they also have footballing institutions that have built over decades of success. There is so much knowledge in that country about the game that is passed down into youth development. They know how to develop players better than Turks or Greeks. It doesn't happen overnight.


About countries being able to compete in basketball better than football. You mentioned the budget, but we should consider one important factor. Any team has a chance to compete against the best in basketball if you have eight great players. Five starters and three subs. In football, the amount of excellent players you need to be successful is more than double that amount. So a basketball club would need to invest much less on the number of good players to reach the top level.

A team which spends 30 million euro's in basketball would be equal to a teams spending 70 million in football, because you need more players. At some point teams like CSKA and Olympiakos used to spend 50 million in basketball. That's like spending 120 million in football. For that kind of money you could have a very good football team. 

If you look at Portugal or the Netherlands in football. Their best club teams are not much better than the best Greek teams. In any case, they are not near the very best teams of Europe. Their national teams can compete among the best though, because all of their best players are assembled in their National teams. If you have around 15-20 million people and a good program your national team could compete against anyone in football. However, if you want a good football competition you need over 50 million people, because you need to produce more players to create good competitions, and you need to import good players form other countries. 

Portugal with 10 million inhabitants has a good National football team, because unlike other countries their size, like Greece or Belgium, they invest everything in that sport and its institutions. If Portuguese people would invest more in other sports, then their football would suffer from that. 

In basketball, things are more or less the same, but because you need a lesser amount of good players you can do it with smaller populations. Thatway, a country like Greece with 11 million inhabitants, could create a very good national basketball team or two very good club teams. But no more than that. Although Panathinaikos and Olympiakos are the best teams in Europe, having won 9 out of the last 17 Euroleague titles, the Greek national competition is not quite as good.


----------



## Amerikanos

Dianatomia said:


> Ano Liosia could be a very good Euroleague arena if all the stands are used. It is such a shame that it's not being used though. Same is true for Helleniko Arena. I don't understand why Olympiakos doesn't move in one of those arenas. Especially now the metro in Helleniko is ready.
> 
> The Peace and Friendship stadium is not up to the standards of today. Especially not for a top team like Olympiakos. It is simply not a basketball arena as the fans are too far away from the court. Olympiakos probably has the worst arena of all Euroleague teams. I am surprised that the Euroleague has not made any remarks about the status of the Peace and Friendship stadium.


This is very true. But I think it is because of all the features SEF has. I mean the features for things other than viewing the game.

That is why I think Olympiacos stays there, because it has other things that they do not have to pay for. If they move to one of these other arenas then they need to build all these theaters, media rooms, restaurants, and all this other stuff.

I think is just example of owners of Olympiacos being cheap. They don't want to spend one euro more than they have to, even if fans have a bad arena to watch the games. 

They will not even spend a little to put the stands back around the floor.

They leave the lower tier stands like this:




















not even willing to add the rest back in to this:










never mind that area around the court can also be configured for seats easily, they just have to spend the money to set it up:



















They are too cheap to even put back the lower tier of stands, or to even put in seats around the floor like it used to have. This certainly could not cost very much money, but they won't do it. The arena itself won't spend the money evidently, and the Olympiacos owners won't either. But certainly, it could not cost very much to do so.

Also, I don't understand why Olympiacos never even thinks about using the little SEF arena. They just say it isn't available, but the owner of Panionios said it was available to be rented for basketball games when he inquired about it. There is a brand new arena right there and you won't use it?

Or how Helliniko is just basically sitting there empty and no one uses it. But there is no reason for why Olympiacos could not put some stands and seats closer to the court. They obviously just don't want to spend one euro on the arena.


----------



## Dianatomia

^^ Actually, paying the rent to stay at SEF is extremely expensive. I've heard that it is 2 million a year, while Helleniko asks for 800.000 a year. I could be wrong, but it was something in that analogy. So even if the Olympiakos owners would invest some extra money in the first year, making it 2 million altogether, then they would save a lot of money the following years. 

I remember that they wanted to move to Helleniko a few years ago, but AEK Athens also wanted to use the arena. So Olympiakos declined. 
I don't think it has much to do about spending. They will spend less in any other arena anyway. 

It's such a waste, because it would be great for the fans as well as for the image of the team. 

In any case, last time I heard something about the issue it was mentioned that Olympiakos not moving had something to do with the fact that the metro was not finished. Now it's done though.


----------



## George_D

Τhe differnce between SEF and Helliniko is that arena in Helliniko is more "basketball oriented" while SEF is more multirole (seats are not so close in parquet). From site aspect however SEF is in Piraeus which is the natural home of Olympiacos


----------



## Protomastoras

@Amerikanos
SEF is easily accessible and within walking distance for thousands of Olympiakos fans.
SEF is right outside Faliro metro station. Tram (quite slow ofc but still), gives direct connection all the way to glyphada and a great junction that connect national highway and Poseidonos avenue is 200 meters away!
As you ve said, additionally outside the venue, there are coffee shops and restaurants and 150 meters further the taverns and clubs of microlimano.
Thats a very hard to beat package. There are more in this place than the Stadium for Olympiakos.
Now lets go to the alternative.
Liossia is not even a viable alternative. Its a very inaccesible place surrounded by suburbs (thats an overstatement) that olympiakos fans are not the majority of the population (though olympiakos being the most popular team has significant numbers almost anywhere you dont move from an area with 75%-80% Olympiakos fans to another that is 20km away and "only" 25% or 30% of the population supports your team.

Thus Elliniko is the only real option. But Elliiko is not at the state it used to be during the olympics.
I wonder who ever had the audacity to even state it as a 14950 seats arena! And now 8000 seats? Yeah right!
The lower level with the retractables, is not able to accomodate even 5000 ppl not counting the stupid press tables there! The higher level, seems to have one side intact, but if you take a closer look, the banisters on top are missing, and the holes from the removed seats when you reach the corners, are making the site dangerous for public safety, as such (and because Panionios and AEK fans were snobbing the place and never came close to even fill the lower level) higher level is closed for public.
The entirety of seats from that side is around 2500. Having in mind that the other side used to have even more tables for the press, the seats, even during the olympics where less than 2000. And a 3000 thousand more on the small sides? Doubtfull but even if thats the case we re talking for 12.000 arena at best and not a 15.000 one!
And now it is a 4500 arena and not an 8000 one, and it needs A LOT OF MONEY to become a 10.000ppl arena!
So, some decisions are really harder to take in reallity while in theory they look easy.
And regarding the added seats that are now removed, i think that there is a restriction to use em, and thats all there is to it really. Also, to call a president that is systematically funding a club "cheapy", i think that it is completely unfair.
Basketball in Greece but also in Europe cannot create a bigger than 10 mil Euros revenue maybe with Spain being the only exception (for now) and only because they have a competitive championship. So if player fees plus stadium rentals plus travel and acomodation expenses plus taxes are way over double that money, how many more demands can we have?
The fact that 2 extremelly wealthy families are funding 2 clubs in Greece is a bless and a curse at the same time, cause it is suffocating the other clubs, leaving no space for anything, but it is securing for Greece a superior spot in the European Basketball scene!
We can't have it all though, cause those presidents want the publicity, and building a stadium in the impoverished Greece, but losing both in Greece and Europe the trophies makes nobody happy, and thats what those filthy rich guys are after. Making an army of fans happy, both in order to make history, but also in order to forward their agenda in their main activities in a country that almost everything is state driven!


----------



## Amerikanos

Protomastoras said:


> @Amerikanos
> SEF is easily accessible and within walking distance for thousands of Olympiakos fans.
> SEF is right outside Faliro metro station. Tram (quite slow ofc but still), gives direct connection all the way to glyphada and a great junction that connect national highway and Poseidonos avenue is 200 meters away!
> As you ve said, additionally outside the venue, there are coffee shops and restaurants and 150 meters further the taverns and clubs of microlimano.
> Thats a very hard to beat package. There are more in this place than the Stadium for Olympiakos.
> Now lets go to the alternative.
> Liossia is not even a viable alternative. Its a very inaccesible place surrounded by suburbs (thats an overstatement) that olympiakos fans are not the majority of the population (though olympiakos being the most popular team has significant numbers almost anywhere you dont move from an area with 75%-80% Olympiakos fans to another that is 20km away and "only" 25% or 30% of the population supports your team.
> 
> Thus Elliniko is the only real option. But Elliiko is not at the state it used to be during the olympics.
> I wonder who ever had the audacity to even state it as a 14950 seats arena! And now 8000 seats? Yeah right!
> The lower level with the retractables, is not able to accomodate even 5000 ppl not counting the stupid press tables there! The higher level, seems to have one side intact, but if you take a closer look, the banisters on top are missing, and the holes from the removed seats when you reach the corners, are making the site dangerous for public safety, as such (and because Panionios and AEK fans were snobbing the place and never came close to even fill the lower level) higher level is closed for public.
> The entirety of seats from that side is around 2500. Having in mind that the other side used to have even more tables for the press, the seats, even during the olympics where less than 2000. And a 3000 thousand more on the small sides? Doubtfull but even if thats the case we re talking for 12.000 arena at best and not a 15.000 one!
> And now it is a 4500 arena and not an 8000 one, and it needs A LOT OF MONEY to become a 10.000ppl arena!
> So, some decisions are really harder to take in reallity while in theory they look easy.
> And regarding the added seats that are now removed, i think that there is a restriction to use em, and thats all there is to it really. Also, to call a president that is systematically funding a club "cheapy", i think that it is completely unfair.
> Basketball in Greece but also in Europe cannot create a bigger than 10 mil Euros revenue maybe with Spain being the only exception (for now) and only because they have a competitive championship. So if player fees plus stadium rentals plus travel and acomodation expenses plus taxes are way over double that money, how many more demands can we have?
> The fact that 2 extremelly wealthy families are funding 2 clubs in Greece is a bless and a curse at the same time, cause it is suffocating the other clubs, leaving no space for anything, but it is securing for Greece a superior spot in the European Basketball scene!
> We can't have it all though, cause those presidents want the publicity, and building a stadium in the impoverished Greece, but losing both in Greece and Europe the trophies makes nobody happy, and thats what those filthy rich guys are after. Making an army of fans happy, both in order to make history, but also in order to forward their agenda in their main activities in a country that almost everything is state driven!


So they could spend a little money to put seats back in Helliniko or they could use the little SEF, which would be better viewing for the fans. It still would make more sense than SEF, if there is a restriction on the seats.

I know they have a rule about how far the seats have to be from the court, but it seems ridiculously far in SEF, even if the lower stands were added back in. None of the other arenas being used in A1 have stands that far away, even if the lower stands were all added back.

So the restrictions on the seats also seems strange, unless SEF the arena itself does that, which considering how much damage the fans have done, I could not blame them for that. Then again, in the end, Olympiacos owners have to buy all new seats every time anyway. But someone else mentioned about Euroleague complaining about SEF. I will not be surprised if they will not do so soon enough.

I can see Euroleague soon making a rule that you can't have a huge empty space from the court to the stands like SEF has. Because it looks really bad watching the games on TV from an image and perception point for Euroleague, when people see an Olympiacos game, even when the arena is full, it looks empty in almost half the angles and shots because of that. And that is something that looks really bad on TV for Eurolrague image, especially since it's a marquee club of Euroleague.

So I also suspect Euroleague at some point comes down on Olympiacos about SEF, because it just looks very terrible visually on TV, and that's not the image a league wants. A league does not want the viewer thinking, when they are watching a game, oh look at that huge empty arena. And since SEF is designed how it is right now, it looks that way really even in derbies against PAO.


----------



## potiz81

You guys seem to ignore the most important reason for SEF. Fans's sentiment. SEF has the history of Olympiakos written all over it. Good and bad moments, all are into this very iconic for the greek and european basketball arena. If you would ask the majority of the fans, if they would like to go far away from their homes, in Hellenikon to watch a basketball game of Olympiakos, they most probably would look at you like an alien. Olympiakos basketball means SEF and I don't think that anyone would like to change this. 

Not to mention the bad connection to Hellenikon from Piraeus. The big base of Olympiakos fans would have to go to the center of Athens (Syntagma) using the metro, and then again going down to Helleniko using another metro line. Makes no sense, from the moment that almost everyone can go to SEF from Piraeus just walking some minutes.


----------



## Dianatomia

^^ The arena may carry the history of the club, but I think that the primary goal of the fans is to watch good basketball. And Helleniko Arena, when renovated, will be the best equipped basketball arena in Greece. Both for the fans who will visit the arena as well as the tv spectators. Olympiakos will sell a much better product. And this will in return compensate for the longer travel distance from Piraeus. 

Another option is Faliro arena which is very close to SEF arena. During the Olympics, it could hold 8500 spectators for handball matches. Basketball courts are somewhat smaller and another 1500 could be placed if necessary. 










Someone mentioned that SEF may still be the number one candidate for the organisation because of the shops and restaurants nearby. In that case, it is up to Euroleague or the fans to put some pressure on Olympiakos to make the move.


----------



## PAO13

> *ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ;*
> 
> *Μετά από αίτημα του τμήματος πυγμαχίας της Αθλητικής Ενωσης Σταυρός Καλυθιών η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδίας Πυγμαχίας αποφάσισε το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα κατηγορίας νέων 2014 να διεξαχθεί στο νέο κλειστό γυμναστήριο Φαληρακίου. Οι ημερομηνίες που ανακοινώθηκαν είναι 27 Μαρτίου έως 1 Απριλίου. *
> 
> Ηδη έχουν ενημερωθεί οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του δήμου που ξεκινάνε αγώνα δρόμου προκειμένου να είναι πανέτοιμο το νέο κλειστό γυμναστήριο. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στην σύνδεση του με το δίκτυο αποχετευτικού και υπάρχουν ερωτήματα εάν θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί.
> Ανέτοιμοι είναι και είναι οι χώροι πάρκινγκ γύρω από το νέο κλειστό, ενώ υπάρχουν σοβαρές ελλείψεις όπως εξοπλισμός (internet, υπολογιστές, αποδυτήρια, ιατρείο κ.α.), κυλικείο.
> 
> Αν τελικά το πανελλήνιο πρωταθλημα φιλοξενηθεί στο νέο κλειστό τότε οι φίλαθλοι του αθλήματος θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να δουν τους αθλητές του Σταυρού Στάθη Αντωνά, Αλέξανδρο Φάρελ και Σταμάτη Ρεσβάνη να διεκδικούν θέσεις στο βάθρο.
> Θα πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για τα εγκαίνια του μεγάλου έργου με τη φιλοξενία της πρώτης σημαντικής αθλητικής διοργάνωσης. *Το κλειστό Φαληρακίου, στην ολοκληρωμένη του μορφή, μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει πανελλήνιες και διεθνείς εκδηλώσεις για περισσότερα από 10 ολυμπιακά αθλήματα.*





> 2. Από Πρόγραμμα Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων (ΣΑΕΠ) 90 έργα συνολικού προϋπολογισμού 104,1 εκ. ευρώ.
> 
> Από αυτά, πέντε σημαντικά και σχεδόν ολοκληρωμένα ή προχωρημένα έργα είναι τα εξής:
> 
> *- Κατασκευή κλειστού Γυμναστηρίου στο Φαληράκι (7,7 εκ. ευρώ)*
> 
> - Βελτίωση Ασφαλτόστρωση Επαρχιακής Οδού ΣΠΟΑ ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ Καρπάθου (5,7 εκ. ευρώ)
> 
> - Αποκατάσταση Δημοσίων Δικτύων και Κοινοχρήστων Υποδομών νήσου Κω (3,9 εκ. ευρώ)
> 
> - Αποκατάσταση ζημιών που προκλήθηκαν από θεομηνία την 28/1/2011 στο Εθνικό και Επαρχιακό Δίκτυο και αντιπλημμυρικά έργα νήσου Ροδου (4,3 εκ. ευρώ)
> 
> - Αποκατάσταση ζημιών Ιανουαρίου – Φεβρουαρίου 2011 στα νησιά των Κυκλάδων(1,5 εκ. ευρώ)


Now lets see...


----------



## Amerikanos

I hear that the first division basketball club Rethymno is going to build, along with the city, a new arena for the club, so they can play for Euroleague/Eurocup games.

So in Crete there is Heraklion Arena, which can play Euroleague games, and then there is the arena in Chania, which can play Eurocup games. But no teams to play there.

But now finally there will be a European level arena with a team to play in it, and they have good fans, that support the team, and always fill the arena and make a hot atmosphere.

Of course the problem is that the club probably cannot even qualify for Eurocup........


----------



## makkillottu

Dianatomia said:


>


Seems the taekwondo stadium where MAD VMA is held... :?


----------



## PAO13

You're right, if you go to page 64 in this thread, you will find several photos and video clips from the VMA.


----------



## makkillottu

PAO13 said:


> You're right, if you go to page 64 in this thread, you will find several photos and video clips from the VMA.


Ευχαριστο πολυ! Will check out now...


----------



## ayanamikun

Amerikanos said:


> I hear that the first division basketball club Rethymno is going to build, along with the city, a new arena for the club, so they can play for Euroleague/Eurocup games.
> 
> So in Crete there is Heraklion Arena, which can play Euroleague games, and then there is the arena in Chania, which can play Eurocup games. But no teams to play there.
> 
> But now finally there will be a European level arena with a team to play in it, and they have good fans, that support the team, and always fill the arena and make a hot atmosphere.
> 
> Of course the problem is that the club probably cannot even qualify for Eurocup........


Crete is a big island. You cannot play in an arena of a different city, it takes more than an hour on the motorway to drive to Chania from Rethymno, and 2 to Heraklion...


----------



## PAO13

> *Επίσημο: Τέλος το Καραϊσκάκη για την Εθνική*
> 
> Απόλυτη επιβεβαίωση του ρεπορτάζ του SDNA, με τον Βαγγέλη Γραμμένο να ανακοινώνει την αποχώρηση της Εθνικής ομάδας από το "Γ.Καραϊσκάκης".
> 
> To SDNA το είχε αποκαλύψει εδώ και ημέρες και η είδηση της αποχώρησης του αντιπροσωπευτικού μας συγκροτήματος από το φαληρικό γήπεδο, επιβεβαιώθηκε με τον πλέον επίσημο τρόπο.
> 
> Ο πρόεδρος της ΕΠΟ, Βαγγέλης Γραμμένος ανακοίνωσε στη σημερινή συνέντευξη Τύπου στη Θεσσαλονίκη ότι η Εθνική ομάδα αποχωρεί από το «Γ.Καραϊσκάκης», με το παιχνίδι κόντρα στην Κροατία για τα μπαράζ, να είναι το τελευταίο που έδωσε εκεί.
> 
> _«Η εθνική ομάδα θα πρέπει να βγει έξω από τα τείχη του λεκανοπεδίου. Είναι κάτι που θέλει η φίλαθλη κοινή γνώμη. Τόσα χρόνια κάποιοι δεν είχαν δικαίωμα να δουν την εθνική ομάδα της χώρας μας. Θα πάμε εκτός Αθήνας και στη Θεσσαλονίκη και όπου αλλού υπάρχει γήπεδο το οποίο πληροί τις προδιαγραφές»_, ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά ο κ.Γραμμένος.
> 
> *Για το ενδεχόμενο η εθνική ομάδα να αγωνίζεται στο Καυταντζόγλειο ή στην Τούμπα, είπε πως:*
> _«Μπορεί να είναι ένα από τα δύο γήπεδα ή το Κλεάνθης Βικελίδης. Δεν ξέρω ποιο γήπεδο μπορεί να πληροί τα κριτήρια. Θα παίξουμε και στο λεκανοπέδιο και το ΟΑΚΑ πληροί τις προδιαγραφές. Θα δοκιμάσουμε και αν το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι θετικό, θα κριθούμε γι' αυτό.
> 
> Θα πρέπει να γίνει έλεγχος των γηπέδων. Δεν είναι μόνο να θέλουμε εμείς. Δεν θα πάμε σε δέκα γήπεδα, θα γίνει επιλογή. Το Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο της Αθήνας, το Παγκρήτιο, τα τρία μεγάλα γήπεδα της Θεσσαλονίκης θα ελεγχθούν. Η εκτίμηση θα γίνει από τους ειδικούς, από τα στελέχη της Ομοσπονδίας. Τώρα έχουμε γενική εικόνα, είναι και θέματα διεθνών κανονισμών όχι μόνο δικής μας κρίσης. Πρέπει να είμαστε συμβατοί, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, με τα κριτήρια της UEFA». _
> 
> sdna.gr


After roughly a decade the Greek national team moves away from Karaiskakis stadium, and will now play games at different stadiums around Greece. 

OAKA and Kaftantzoglio has most strongly been rumored to share the games between them, while Aris has invited the national team to play games at their stadium. The Greek football president also mentioned that Pagkritio will be evaluated, as well as expressing his wish for the national team to play in all regions of Greece. 

Personally I'm very satisfied with the national team moving away from Karaiskakis, but I'm not very enthusiastic about them playing at OAKA and Kaftantzoglio either.


----------



## Amerikanos

I like the idea of the national team playing around various different stadiums.

Anyway, finally this decent basket hall in Patras is being regularly used after many years now, as Promitheas Patras is using Dimitris Tofalos Arena.

Dimitris Tofalos Arena (capacity: 4,150).










Also, the same with the arena in Larissa, Neapolis Indoor Hall. As finally, after many years, Gymnastikos S. Larissas is back in first division, and is using this arena.

Larissa Neapolis Indoor Hall (capacity: 4,200).


----------



## PAO13

^ These arenas definitely raise the standards of the league, compared to small Athenian teams playing in crappy gym halls.

Patra recently also successfully hosted the all-stars game.


----------



## PAO13

> *Έτοιμες οι νέες κερκίδες!*
> 
> Τοποθετήθηκαν 422 νέα πλαστικά καθίσματα στο Παλέ ντε Σπορ της Καλλιθέας, το οποίο δείχνει ήδη μία καλύτερη εικόνα
> 
> Ολοκληρώθηκαν χθες το βράδυ οι εργασίες στο Παλέ ντε Σπορ της Καλλιθέας, σχετικά με την αύξηση της χωρητικότητας του γηπέδου κατά 422 θέσεις. Πλέον η συνολική χωρητικότητα του γηπέδου είναι 1.242 καθήμενοι (όσοι και το ''Βενετόκλειο''), ενώ υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ακόμη και για την τοποθέτηση πτυσσόμενων κερκίδων για να μπορέσει να ξεπεράσει ακόμη και τους 2.000. Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στις φωτογραφίες του 12sports, τοποθετήθηκαν και τα πλαστικά καθίσματα και το Παλέ ντε Σπορ παρουσιάζει μία νέα καλύτερη, βελτιωμένη και πιο ''ζεστή'' εικόνα''!


The relatively new, but basically half finished, indoor arena in Rhodes have just now gotten installed 422 additional seats. This takes the capacity from 820 up to 1242. The article also states the capacity could potentially be increased to 2000, if temporary tier seating is installed.

This means that the local basketball team Kolossos, which has ambitions of playing in European competitions, will most likely move to this arena.


----------



## PAO13

https://sportando.basketball/m/it/nazionali/eurobasket/266270/l-italia-si-candida-per-ospitare-eurobasket-2021.html

Italy is considering hosting Eurobasket 2021 with Spain, Greece and France. What do people think about that?


----------



## endrity

Can we have a single-country bid please?!!!


----------



## PAO13

I totally agree. I hope Greece will make a bid alone.


----------



## PAO13

According to today's "Live Sport" AEK BC owner, Makis Angelopoulos, plans on investing 10-15 million € in order to turn Athens Olympic velodrome into the teams new home.


----------



## PAO13

^ In the prospects of the "Athens Alive" project, the velodrome is maintained as is. Instead a completely new arena is planned to be built for AEK BC within the OAKA complex. The capacity of this new arena would in this case have a capacity between 4.000 and 8.000.

Anything less than 10k seems illogical to me, since AEK has the ambition to become a Euroleague club.


----------



## Protomastoras

PAO13 i am affraid that Palais des Sport at Kallithea Rhodes is a failed and problematic design with little use as it is. Besides the horrible sitting arrangement there are other basic problems to be solved, at least according to http://www.dimokratiki.gr/28-02-2018/megaloni-pale-nte-spor/ regarding hot water and heating.
Now as far as the new project "Athens Alive", it is close to impossible to see it happening, and from what i understood viewing the crude plans, it is involving the demolision of OAKA indoor arena and swimming facility, as well as central and secondary tennis courts, which is a huge waste of tax paying citizens money. The proposed secondary new indoor arena for AEK next to the central one (for PAO) is problematic, both because of the immediate proximity and the size difference making AEK look like a poor relative (and she is neither). The size in my opinion should be over 5.000 and up to 7.000 seats. 
Regardless AEK's initial thoughts Euroleague will never expand to have a 3rd team in Greece, unless if the numbers grow to reach 24 teams or more. Even in this case, i see more likely to look for a team from Thessaloniki to be the candidate. Anyway i strongly object to the criteria and the policies of this organization, but it is irrelevant to the topic. I only wanted to point out that it is needless to aim for 10.000+ at the moment.


----------



## Bobby3

PAO13 said:


> ^ In the prospects of the "Athens Alive" project, the velodrome is maintained as is. Instead a completely new arena is planned to be built for AEK BC within the OAKA complex. The capacity of this new arena would in this case have a capacity between 4.000 and 8.000.
> 
> Anything less than 10k seems illogical to me, since AEK has the ambition to become a Euroleague club.


Do you think he'll actually do it or is it just another owner blowing smoke?


----------



## PAO13

^ I'm not sure which owner you are referring to. I think Makis Angelopoulos is very serious, while I do not have very high hopes for the "Athens Alive" project.


----------



## PAO13

Protomastoras said:


> PAO13 i am affraid that Palais des Sport at Kallithea Rhodes is a failed and problematic design with little use as it is. Besides the horrible sitting arrangement there are other basic problems to be solved, at least according to http://www.dimokratiki.gr/28-02-2018/megaloni-pale-nte-spor/ regarding hot water and heating.
> Now as far as the new project "Athens Alive", it is close to impossible to see it happening, and from what i understood viewing the crude plans, it is involving the demolision of OAKA indoor arena and swimming facility, as well as central and secondary tennis courts, which is a huge waste of tax paying citizens money. The proposed secondary new indoor arena for AEK next to the central one (for PAO) is problematic, both because of the immediate proximity and the size difference making AEK look like a poor relative (and she is neither). The size in my opinion should be over 5.000 and up to 7.000 seats.
> Regardless AEK's initial thoughts Euroleague will never expand to have a 3rd team in Greece, unless if the numbers grow to reach 24 teams or more. Even in this case, i see more likely to look for a team from Thessaloniki to be the candidate. Anyway i strongly object to the criteria and the policies of this organization, but it is irrelevant to the topic. I only wanted to point out that it is needless to aim for 10.000+ at the moment.


Yes, I've visited the indoor hall in Kalythies, and it's incredibly badly planned and executed. I think in the end Kolossos will have to pay out some money out of their own pockets in order to fix the mistakes made by the municipality.

As for AEK and Euroleague I do think Euroleague will expand to 18 teams, and do not think they care if a new team is from Athens or any other city. All they care about is if the team has serious management and a budget of a certain size. Of course a good fan base and following commercial interest doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Amerikanos

Supposedly, AEK got permission to use the Main Tennis Centre in Athens, as long as it stays available for tennis tournaments. So the plan is that AEK will build a roof over it, and enclose it. They will also remodel the interior and redo the stands. The arena will seat 8,500 for tennis (with matches held indoors), and 8,500 to 10,000 for basket, depending on how many temporary tiers of seating they use. Cost is said to be estimated at around €15 million euros.

Also, Olympiacos supposedly got government permission to use Helliniko, and paid for it. So they are apparently going to move into Helliniko. The plan is to remodel it, and redo the stands. Capacity will apparently be around 12,000, and it will also supposedly be given the hosting of a EuroLeague Final Four within 3 years.

SEF will be open, and probably then some other Athens team or teams without decent arena will use it. 



PAO13 said:


> The relatively new, but basically half finished, indoor arena in Rhodes have just now gotten installed 422 additional seats. This takes the capacity from 820 up to 1242. The article also states the capacity could potentially be increased to 2000, if temporary tier seating is installed.
> 
> This means that the local basketball team Kolossos, which has ambitions of playing in European competitions, will most likely move to this arena.


Since Greek basket federation refuses to allow any teams in EuroCup, and makes them all play in Champions League, that allows this arena for use then.

As far as I know, current minimum capacity for Champions League is 1,500. So 2,000 will be more than enough for them to play in Champions League in this arena.


----------



## Amerikanos

Olympiacos basketball club will build a new 12,000 seat arena, and will move into it for the 2020-21 season.

http://www.sport24.gr/Basket/Omades...pedo-toy-olympiakou-sto-ellhniko.5235219.html


----------



## PAO13

In my opinion it's absolutely craziness to build a brand new arena in the that area when an empty unused 15k arena is already standing there.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ That indoor hall you are talking about and most of the olympic facilities in Hellinikon will be demolished. The Hellinikon site is now in the hands of *Lamda Development* and this Spring will start the construction of the *Hellinikon Project*.

As for the sport facilities they will build new ones north from the current facilities which they will include the new national training center, a multifunctional center of 15.000 seats and propably and other sport facilities.










https://thehellinikon.com/

Olympiakos probably wants to use this multifunctional center as his new ground.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

It seems that the Hellenic NT of football after a new coach will have and a new home. According to the sport sites the NT from March 2019 (Euro 2019 qualifiers) and for the next 5-6 years will be playing all their games at "Pankritio" stadium (capaciy 26.240) in Heraklion, Crete.

The last time a national team played at Pankrition was last year between Greece legends 2004 and Inter forever.

Highlights from that game:


----------



## PAO13

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> ^^ That indoor hall you are talking about and most of the olympic facilities in Hellinikon will be demolished. The Hellinikon site is now in the hands of *Lamda Development* and this Spring will start the construction of the *Hellinikon Project*.
> 
> As for the sport facilities they will build new ones north from the current facilities which they will include the new national training center, a multifunctional center of 15.000 seats and propably and other sport facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://thehellinikon.com/
> 
> Olympiakos probably wants to use this multifunctional center as his new ground.


I'm fully aware of it, this is included in what I consider craziness.


----------



## PAO13

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> It seems that the Hellenic NT of football after a new coach will have and a new home. According to the sport sites the NT from March 2019 (Euro 2019 qualifiers) and for the next 5-6 years will be playing all their games at "Pankritio" stadium (capaciy 26.240) in Heraklion, Crete.
> 
> The last time a national team played at Pankrition was last year between Greece legends 2004 and Inter forever.
> 
> Highlights from that game:


Apparently the municipality of Patra has offered Pameloponnisiako Stadium to be used by the national team.

Personally I'd prefer the national team to alternate between AEL Arena, Pankritio, Kleanthis Vikelidis and Apostolos Nikolaidis.


----------



## PAO13

https://www.google.no/amp/s/amp.fos...ko-toy-spiti-o-stivos-ta-sxedia-gia-to-sxisto








Greece gets yet another athletics stadium. The stadium will built in Korydallos, Piraeus and will have a capacity of 11.584. Furthermore it will include indoor training facilities, a restaurant, accommodation for the athletes and underground parking.

The regional unit of Piraeus will set off 8 million €, while the state also might have to chip in with some amount.

It seems like in Greece it's politically correct to build athletics stadiums, but not football specific stadiums.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

PAO13 said:


> I'm fully aware of it, this is included in what I consider craziness.


A) Most of seats on the upper tier were temporary and removed after the olympic games, the seating capacity of the hall is 8000 seats.

B) The design of the ball court is mediocre and uninspiring.

C) The whole facility has been built inside an aeroplane hangar.

So i dont see anything crazy with building a new modern multifunctional center with an observation tower.



PAO13 said:


> Apparently the municipality of Patra has offered Pameloponnisiako Stadium to be used by the national team.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer the national team to alternate between AEL Arena, Pankritio, Kleanthis Vikelidis and Apostolos Nikolaidis.


Most probably will be the Pankrition.


----------



## PAO13

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> A) Most of seats on the upper tier were temporary and removed after the olympic games, the seating capacity of the hall is 8000 seats.
> 
> B) The design of the ball court is mediocre and uninspiring.
> 
> C) The whole facility has been built inside an aeroplane hangar.
> 
> So i dont see anything crazy with building a new modern multifunctional center with an observation tower.


A) Again, I'm fully aware that the upper tier seats has been removed, but Olympiakos could just reinstall these seats. I don't see the problem in this, unless you believe installing 5000 seats is more expensive than building a new arena from scratch.

B) That's your personal opinion. And even if that's the case, simply upgrading it would still be much cheaper than building a completely new arena.

C) And?

The craziness is that the Greek tax payers paid 50 million euros for a modern 15k arena, only for it to be used for the Olympics, a couple of seasons by AEK and Panionios, and a couple cup finals. And now they wanna tear it down, and build another basketball arena in the same area.

Of course you're entitled to disagree, but I doubt anything similar would happen in any other European country.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Oh boy, lets go again, i will try to explain to you as simple as i can. The facility the Hellinikon indoor hall now belongs to Lamda Development, *not* to Olympiacos neither to the Greek state, can you understand that? L.D decided to tear down this hangar/indoor hall and build a new modern multifunctional center and an observation tower with their *own* money. What is wrong with that?


----------



## PAO13

Again, what's wrong with that is that the Greek tax payers paid large sums of money to build a brand spanking new basketball arena, only to have it demolished after a very limited use, and on top of that they'll build a new privately owned basketball arena in its place.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

This is the last time i will response to you cause i am tired. The Hellinikon indoor hall even if it wasn't demolished it would still be privately owned (see Lamda Development). The tax payers that you keep referring are irrelevant at this stage. If you dissagree in general with the privatizations of the sports facilities send an e-mail to the president of your team Giannakopoulos cause he is about to do the same with the OAKA indoor hall.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> It seems that the Hellenic NT of football after a new coach will have and a new home. According to the sport sites the NT from March 2019 (Euro 2019 qualifiers) and for the next 5-6 years will be playing all their games at "Pankritio" stadium (capaciy 26.240) in Heraklion, Crete.
> 
> The last time a national team played at Pankrition was last year between Greece legends 2004 and Inter forever.
> 
> Highlights from that game:


For the next 4 years Pankrition will be the home of the Hellenic NT:

https://www.cretalive.gr/sports/kai-epishma-sto-pagkrhtio-h-ethnikh


----------



## RMB2007

> ARIS FC has uploaded photos on social media regarding the pitch the team intends to have in the near future. The models with the new "Kleanthis Vikelidis" impress.
> 
> From Aris FC, they argued that the licensing procedures are being launched immediately and that details on timetables will be known next week. The project manager, Evangelos Pantzaridis, wrote to his instagram account: "After two years of silent work, and in collaboration with a large number of scholars, we are able to present our vision of the new state-of-the-art Martian stadium, which has been prepared so that it can be licensed and implemented without problems. In a few days we will present a complete presentation of our work at ARIS FC ".


https://www.sport24.gr/football/oma...kleanthhs-vikelidhs-entypwsiazei.5537620.html


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

If i remember correctly the "new Vikelidis" will be around 30k. In other news Panathinaikos abandoned the "Athens Alive" project (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2070991) due bureaucracy and he is in discussions with the municipality of Athens to build his new sports complex in Votanikos area (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=322887&page=31). The advantage of Votanikos is that all legal issues have been solved since 2013 by the courts. The only problem is that in that particular site although Panathinaikos can build a football stadion with a max capacity of 42k he cant build a large indoor hall for his basketball team. The municipality of Athens is offering a adjacent plot for the construction of the new basketball hall. Panathinaikos said the capacity will be 15k. Let's see how the discussions will go with the municipality and with the new goverment (after the elections of the 7th of July).


----------



## amundsakis

First drawings leaked


----------



## Amerikanos

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> A) Most of seats on the upper tier were temporary and removed after the olympic games, the seating capacity of the hall is 8000 seats.
> 
> B) The design of the ball court is mediocre and uninspiring.
> 
> C) The whole facility has been built inside an aeroplane hangar.
> 
> So i dont see anything crazy with building a new modern multifunctional center with an observation tower.
> 
> 
> 
> Most probably will be the Pankrition.


Yeah, but it would be way cheaper and quicker to simply add back in those missing 7,000 seats (which can be easily done), rather than build a whole new arena...regardless of who owns the arena or not. Especially since it also has a 5,000 seat training hall right next to it, which was used for fencing at the Olympics. That training center cost is also very high for Olympiacos to build.

Anyway, it looks like that arena in Rhodes is finally going to be used by Kolossos.

https://www.sport24.gr/Basket/Omade...i-edra-th-nea-agwnistikh-periodo.5565219.html





































How many years did it take for it to finally be ready for a club to move in? Like 12-15 years or something like that?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ I think it was completed in 2014, it is a nice little gym but to small for a big island like Rhodes which has a population 115.000 people. Rhodes needs something bigger than that.

Look at Syros, an island with a population 21.000 people is planning to build a gym with 2.200 seats:















https://cyclades24.gr/2019/05/leontaritis-polixoros-athlitismoupolitismou-syros/

or Karditsa with a population 38.500 people their new U/C gym has a capacity 2.500 seats
































































https://www.karditsalive.net/athlit...ης-δαπέδου-στο-νέο-κλειστό-της-καρδίτσας-φώτο

As for Olympiacos, at first sight it is a logical thought but don't forget the whole site belongs to a private company (Lamda Development), Olympiacos has no say on this.
Lamda and as every investor in the worlds wants their investment to succeed, they want to have structures that they will give added value to their investment.
So you can't have a big box sitting in such a privilege spot, near the sea. Thats why they will demolish the gym and the training center of Agios Kosmas and in their positions they will built houses, aquarium etc.
As for the training center and the gym they will build brand new in the northerern part of the site which also a metro station is close by.

more info about the Multi-Purpose Multifunctional Events Center --> ELLINIKO - New Olympiacos B.C. Arena (15,000)


----------



## Busco

amundsakis said:


> First drawings leaked


This seems to be the current stadium. 

However from the page, there seems to be interior renders of the new Aris stadium:



















Very steep tiers, very cool.


----------



## RMB2007

Greece’s Prime Minister, Kyriakos Mitsotakis, has unveiled a project that aims to breathe new life into the Olympic Athletic Centre of Athens Spiros Louis (OAKA).

The OAKA comprises five major venues and was redeveloped to serve as the hub of Athens’ staging of the 2004 Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games. However, the complex has since famously become the poster boy for ‘white elephant’ syndrome having been left to decay since the staging of the Games.

Stating that the Greek Government will aim to create “OAKA 2.0”, Mitsotakis has spelled out how the complex will be regenerated. Greece will tap into the European Union’s COVID-19 recovery fund, securing €43.5m (£37.3m/$51.2m) for the first stages of the project with a view to raising more than €100m in private investment to redevelop the Olympic Stadium by 2023.

Along with the Olympic Stadium (pictured), OAKA also features the Nikos Galis Olympic Indoor Hall, along with an aquatics centre, velodrome and tennis centre. Covering 1,000 acres, the main goals of the new project are the creation of modern facilities for athletes and visitors, energy and operational upgrades of infrastructure and the creation of new sources of revenue. 

More specifically, for the Olympic Stadium, its roof will be upgraded, having not been maintained since the staging of the Games. The stadium’s energy setup will also be improved, aiming to reduce its operating costs by more than 30%.

The aquatics centre will also be the focus of substantial redevelopment, while improvements to the velodrome aim to position it as a modern space for sports and culture, as well as a centre for education, conference, cultural and exhibition activities.

The look of the wider complex will be substantially improved, bringing in new green spaces and creating new walking, cycling and leisure routes. Mitsotakis said: “I have no doubt that the new OAKA, OAKA 2.0, will also be a living advertisement of Greece that not only do we all dream of, but that we can now achieve with self-confidence.”

The Prime Minister said the regeneration of OAKA will bring a “triple footprint” of ecological, developmental and fiscal benefits to society. Mitsotakis pointed out that even at its present state of disrepair, OAKA attracts almost 20,000 visitors every weekend, and a little less on weekdays, adding he hopes these figures can double through the regeneration.

Mitsotakis said: “But it is also an intervention that has a budgetary character. Despite the painstaking efforts of the administration, OAKA today costs the Greek taxpayer more than €7m per year. 

“Our goal is for this budget to be balanced within three years, to have profits in five years, and for OAKA to be able to generate enough revenue to at least be able to support its maintenance.”









Greek PM seeks ‘OAKA 2.0’ with regeneration of Athens’ Olympic complex


Greece’s Prime Minister, Kyriakos Mitsotakis, has unveiled a project that aims to breathe new life into the Olympic Athletic Centre...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## PAO13

RMB2007 said:


> Greece’s Prime Minister, Kyriakos Mitsotakis, has unveiled a project that aims to breathe new life into the Olympic Athletic Centre of Athens Spiros Louis (OAKA).
> 
> The OAKA comprises five major venues and was redeveloped to serve as the hub of Athens’ staging of the 2004 Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games. However, the complex has since famously become the poster boy for ‘white elephant’ syndrome having been left to decay since the staging of the Games.
> 
> Stating that the Greek Government will aim to create “OAKA 2.0”, Mitsotakis has spelled out how the complex will be regenerated. Greece will tap into the European Union’s COVID-19 recovery fund, securing €43.5m (£37.3m/$51.2m) for the first stages of the project with a view to raising more than €100m in private investment to redevelop the Olympic Stadium by 2023.
> 
> Along with the Olympic Stadium (pictured), OAKA also features the Nikos Galis Olympic Indoor Hall, along with an aquatics centre, velodrome and tennis centre. Covering 1,000 acres, the main goals of the new project are the creation of modern facilities for athletes and visitors, energy and operational upgrades of infrastructure and the creation of new sources of revenue.
> 
> More specifically, for the Olympic Stadium, its roof will be upgraded, having not been maintained since the staging of the Games. The stadium’s energy setup will also be improved, aiming to reduce its operating costs by more than 30%.
> 
> The aquatics centre will also be the focus of substantial redevelopment, while improvements to the velodrome aim to position it as a modern space for sports and culture, as well as a centre for education, conference, cultural and exhibition activities.
> 
> The look of the wider complex will be substantially improved, bringing in new green spaces and creating new walking, cycling and leisure routes. Mitsotakis said: “I have no doubt that the new OAKA, OAKA 2.0, will also be a living advertisement of Greece that not only do we all dream of, but that we can now achieve with self-confidence.”
> 
> The Prime Minister said the regeneration of OAKA will bring a “triple footprint” of ecological, developmental and fiscal benefits to society. Mitsotakis pointed out that even at its present state of disrepair, OAKA attracts almost 20,000 visitors every weekend, and a little less on weekdays, adding he hopes these figures can double through the regeneration.
> 
> Mitsotakis said: “But it is also an intervention that has a budgetary character. Despite the painstaking efforts of the administration, OAKA today costs the Greek taxpayer more than €7m per year.
> 
> “Our goal is for this budget to be balanced within three years, to have profits in five years, and for OAKA to be able to generate enough revenue to at least be able to support its maintenance.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek PM seeks ‘OAKA 2.0’ with regeneration of Athens’ Olympic complex
> 
> 
> Greece’s Prime Minister, Kyriakos Mitsotakis, has unveiled a project that aims to breathe new life into the Olympic Athletic Centre...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thestadiumbusiness.com


It will be very interesting to see what they can do with OAKA, because right now it doesn't look very good. One thing that they definitely need to do, is to take advantage of Greece now having two top ten players in tennis. A minimum ambition should be to host an ATP 250 tournament in Athens.


----------



## PAO13

UEFA considering relocating Conference League final to Greece









The final is due to be played in Albania
UEFA are considering moving the inaugural Europa Conference League final from Albania to Greece, which is set to take place in May.

According to reports at Inside Futbol, football's European governing body are looking at moving the final to the Pankritio Stadium in the Greek island of Crete.

The final is currently scheduled to take place at Albania's Arena Kombetare in Tirana on Wednesday May 25 after they beat off competition from the likes of North Macedonia, France and the stadium in Greece initially to host the final.

UEFA is however monitoring the ongoing situation in Albania where the country's football association chief Armand Duka is currently suspended following concerns over alleged political interferences.

While the stadium in Crete is a favoured option to host the final if UEFA do strip it from Albania, the governing body will also consider the idea of moving the final to Athens, the capital city of Greece.

This is the first year of the brand new European competition, which was designed to give clubs from smaller countries the chance to experience continental football on a more regular basis, as well provide smaller nations the opportunity to host a major final.

There are eight teams left in this year's tournament, including Leicester City who are ranked as one of the favourites to lift the trophy in May.

Along with Leicester, the other seven teams that remain are PSV Eindhoven and Feyenoord of the Netherlands, Marseille of France, Bodø/Glimt of Norway, Roma of Italy, PAOK of Greece and Slavia Prague of the Czech Republic.


----------



## Sandro14

I'm a little bit astonished...First they moved the champions league final from st. petersburg to paris saint denis, then this. I'm sorry for everyone who was excited to see a european competition final in albania.


----------



## PAO13

The Greek government granted AEK BC the use of the Ano Liosia Indoor Hall until 2040, and after some minor renovations, AEK moved in to their new home at the beginning of the current season. Here's some pictures from the arena with a capacity of 8,327:


----------



## PAO13

A couple of videos from when the Greek national team played at Panthessaliko Stadium last week:











Such a pity it has an athletics track.


----------



## PAO13

Now Iraklis also wants to build their own new football stadium. Apparently they've already started the process of building a 14-15.000 capacity stadium at their plot at Hortatzides, situated just 300 meters west of Kaftanzoglio.

Their plans also include to tear down the Ivanofio indoor hall at the same plot, and to build a new indoor arena with a capacity of 3.000 in its place.


----------

